# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  epiduralna

## ja_mama

evo termin mi za 2 dana a ja se jos nisam odlucila epiduralna ili ne
drugi mi je porod 
pa mi pomozite
citala sam i na forumu i na web-u al nemogu se i dalje odlucit

----------


## bimba iaia

Ja osobno ne bi.A ti kako hoćeš.
Neznam kakav ti je bio 1.porod,ali  pretpostavljam da je bio bez epiduralne i da si preživjela(bar je moj bio takav,a bio je i bez dripa,i relativno brz).
Kako god odlučila...  sretno   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

ja sam dobila epi i drip i jako sam zadovoljna. Inače sam paničar i imam niski prag tolerancije na bol tako da neću uopće razmišljati kako bih rodila bez.

----------


## Mamita

ne treba ti.
ti to MOŽEŠ!

----------


## Jelka

Ne hvala, nikad više. Prestrašan zastoj u mokrenju, u suzama molila da me riješe boli (kateterom).

Nikad više.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Nakon prvog poroda koji je bio mučno, bolno i jako teško iskustvo, odlučila sam se za epiduralnu za drugi. Kad je drugi porod krenuo, a bio je puno drugačiji od prvog jer sam trudove mogla provesti u miru i šećući u predrađaoni. Zatražila sam epiduralnu, ali porod je išao savršeno i sve je bilo gotovo prije nego je anestezilog došao do rađaone. Bila sam sretna što mi epiduralna nije trebala i za treći porod mi ne pada na pamet pomisliti na nju.

----------


## Zara1

glasala sam ne. 

*i ti to možeš bez nje*

meni epiduralna nije bila opcija zbog straha od nuspojava, strah je bio puuuuno veći od želje za "bezbolnim porodom".


sretno!

----------


## malena beba

> glasala sam ne. 
> 
> *i ti to možeš bez nje*
> 
> meni epiduralna nije bila opcija zbog straha od nuspojava, strah je bio puuuuno veći od želje za "bezbolnim porodom".
> 
> 
> sretno!


 i ja ovako   :Smile:

----------


## slonić tonić

> glasala sam ne. 
> 
> *i ti to možeš bez nje*
> 
> meni epiduralna nije bila opcija zbog straha od nuspojava, strah je bio puuuuno veći od želje za "bezbolnim porodom".
> 
> 
> sretno!


potpis

----------


## mamma Juanita

umjesto svog glasa, stavljam ti linkove na proučavanje,
mislim da je bolje da odlučiš na osnovu informacija i u samom porodu.

epiduralna-da ili ne?
epiduralna - da ili ne 2. dio

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24951 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35250 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38952

----------


## ja_mama

cital sam i istrazivala
al evo cure
polako me rijesavate dileme :D

----------


## klia

Apsolutno ne. Lišava ženu spoznaje koliko je njezino tijelo moćno (svemu usprkos).

----------


## pikulica

Dakle , nakon prvog duuuog poroda, satima na dripu i neprestanom šibanju trudova ja sam ozbiljno razmišljala o epi. za drugi porod. Čak sam o tome razgpovarala s anesteziologom...
Drugi porod je opet išao samo s dripom zbog neučinkovitih trudova, pa opet strah koliko će trajati ...
Uglavnom, o tome sam porazgovarala sa predivnom primaljom na SD, koja je rekla da ona izravno ne smije savjetovati za ili protiv, ali da osobno misli ako sam uspjela sve izdržati prvi put da MOGU i ovaj.
 Eto ja sam osjećala da mogu toj  sestri vjerovati( majka je 3 djece) i sve je unatoč dripu bilo puuuno lakše brže i bezbolnije nego prvi put. Epi mi zaista nije trebala :D 
No svi smo različiti, ja imam jako velik prag boli pa isto možda ne bi funkcionirala kod druge osobe.
Sretno kako god odabereš!

----------


## Matilda

Ne bih pristala na epiduralnu jer je to za mene borba protiv trudova. A trudovi su nešto pozitivno u porodu, trudovi nam trebaju da bismo rodile dijete.
U obadva poroda ja sam trudove shvaćala kao svoje pomagače, i što su bili jači i češći, znala sam da će uskoro sve biti gotovo i da ću u rukama imati svoju bebicu. I s takvim stavom mogu reći da mi trudovi i nisu bili bolni. Očekivala sam veću bol (a i moj prag boli je vrlo visok). I bila sam smirena, vrlo tiha.

Mislim da se žene boje trudova, a strah pojačava adrenalin, a adrenalin negativno utječe na odvjanje porođaja, pa još jače boli, pa se stvari zakompliciraju i što sve ne.
Sve je u našoj glavi.

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam glasala ZA. Nije mi jasno zašto gubiti snagu i iscrpiti se trudovima kad se sve to fino može prespavati, a snage itekako treba kada se beba rodi.

----------


## Pepita

> Apsolutno ne. *Lišava ženu spoznaje koliko je njezino tijelo moćno* (svemu usprkos).


Ova rečenica je presavršena. Moram je zapamtiti, a tebi autorice hvala od   :Heart:  

Ja sam isto glasala za NE!!!
Imam se poroditi za malko više od mjesec dana i idem prirodno. Što god bilo traje samo jedan dan, a to svaka žena može izdržati (tako ja sebe tješim).
Ma bit će to sve više nego super   :Love:  

Sretno na porodu, što god odlučila   :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

> Ja sam glasala ZA. Nije mi jasno zašto gubiti snagu i iscrpiti se trudovima kad se sve to fino može prespavati, a snage itekako treba kada se beba rodi.


gle kad bi ti ta snaga pomogla za idućih 30 godina koliko ćeš u prosjeku provesti s djetetom trebalo bi mi barem 5 da se unaprijed odmorim.

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:

----------


## alanat

ja sam ovaj put imala inducirani porod, znači drip + epiduralna. porod je bio savršen, za razliku od prvog, gdje je bio sami drip 10 sati. sva sam popucala, umirala od bolova, mislila da neću preživjeti ( inače imam ok prag boli) itd.imala noćne more narednih 6 mjeseci nakon poroda, mali imao manjih motoričkih problema uzrokovanih teškim porodim.....ovaj put nisam ni rezana, super se oporavila, rodila za 2 sata, apsolutno me NIŠTA nije bolilo, mazala se losionom za tijelo u boxu...ma savršenstvo!

----------


## Frida

Glasala NE. Iako mi je prije prvog poroda bila jedna od opcija, čak štoviše, na početku trudnoće sam ju najavila doku koji me pratio, kako sam "sazrijevala" tako je i ideja o epiduralnoj polako padala u zaborav i izuzetno sam sretna zbog toga.
Nisam znala koliki mi je prag tolerancije na bol, ispostavilo se da je prilično visok  :Grin: . 






> Ja sam glasala ZA. Nije mi jasno zašto gubiti snagu i iscrpiti se trudovima kad se sve to fino može prespavati, a snage itekako treba kada se beba rodi.


Ja opet moram komentirati  :Grin: : 

Ni u prvom, ni u drugom porodu trudovi me nisu iscrpili, spavala sam između njih. Ovi argumenti s odmorom su mi malo :/, neš ti odmora od par sati za sve što te čeka narednih dana/mjeseci/godina...

----------


## Matilda

alanat, a dijete koje se nadripiralo i naepiduralo?  :Unsure:

----------


## Zorana

Nemojte zaboravit da je zena radjala inducirano bez epiduralne, a trudovi pod dripom prica se da su gadna stvar. Pa ni ne cudi ako cure kazu da im je epiduralna toliko pomogla.

----------


## Zorana

Hocu reci, da je zena rodila prirodno, mozda bi i o epiduralnoj imala drugacije misljenje i ne bi je smatrala potrebnom.

----------


## Frida

Zorana, ovo što pišeš ima point, neusporediv je prirodni porod naspram poroda u kojem se koriste sve blagodati  :Grin:  moderne medicine.

----------


## mara

ja iza sebe imam dva inducirana poroda i samo jedan sa epiduralnom
tako da sa svojim iskustvom mogu reći da epi nije potrebna, čak i kod induciranog poroda, veća je mogučnost epiziotomije, sposobnost tiskanja svedena na minimum, što znači nalijeganje na trbuh pod obavezno, kasnije ti spiče kateter (ne i meni, ja sam tražila kahlicu), nemreš hodati jer te noge ne služe,a da ne govorim o tome da ti prčkaju oko leđne moždine

----------


## Zorana

Dobro je znati.  :Smile:

----------


## Nina20

ja sam isto glasala za NE. ja si nekako uvijek mislim ako su žene prije mogle rađati same kod kuće bez ićega protiv boli pa onda valjda mogu i ja. sad drugo je ako je inducirani porod. o tome nemogu pričati jer nemam pojma kako je to. mene su moji trudovi stvarno bolili ali ni u jednom trenutku nisam pomislila na epiduralnu. nekako si mislim da to s epiduralnom nije to. mislim tako nebi imala onaj potpuni doživljaj poroda, jer trudovi su važan dio poroda. (nadam se da kužite šta hoću reći   :Smile:   neznam kako bi to drugačije opisala).

----------


## Lupko

Na prvom porodu sam imala epiduralnu,25 sati sam rađala, na dripu,bila na rubu za carski,pukao vodenjak a ja zatvorena skroz.Bila sam kao na drogi,izgubljena u svemu,ma koma!Neznam...

Drugi porod,počeli trudovi,doma ih prohodala 15 sati,došla u rodilište 8 cm otvorena,osjetila svoje tjelo,Božji plan tog poroda,svega svesna,ma milina,prekrasno,znači nema epiduralne.

Da mi je i kod drugog poroda pukao vodenjak,a ovak se sporo otvarala,možda bih opet pristala na epiduralnu!

----------


## mikka

ja glasala "ne" jer koliko mi se cini epiduralna dolazi "u paketu" s dripom i epiziotomijom, a ne znam cega sam veci ljubitelj  :Rolling Eyes:  

(aha, znam, nalijeganje na trbuh mi je omiljena disciplina  :Mad:  )

----------


## Lubica

iz mog iskustva: ne epiduralnoj!
prvi porod bio pod epiduralnom nakon koje se stvar zakomplicirala. nisam osjećala nagon za tiskanjem- nisam se otvarala dovoljno brzo a trudovi su pritiskali djetetovu glavicu na nedovoljno otvoreno ušće- hitni carski radi fetal distressa-nakon rodjenja nije disao 3 minute ...fala bogu potpuno je zdravo dijete.
drugo dijete- bez epiduralne, ali i bez dripa i kemija protiv bolova-prirodan vaginalni i relativno brz porod...
mislim da je stvar jako individualna i da niti jedan doktor ne moze znati kako ce pojedina žena reagirati na epiduralnu...ako ju uzmeš doslovce se kockaš sa ishodom svoga poroda. možda dobiš što si htjela, možda i više nego što si očekivala a možda se jako razočaraš.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja ne bih, od pustog straha

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja iza sebe imam dva inducirana poroda i samo jedan sa epiduralnom
> tako da sa svojim iskustvom mogu reći da epi nije potrebna, čak i kod induciranog poroda, veća je mogučnost epiziotomije, sposobnost tiskanja svedena na minimum, što znači nalijeganje na trbuh pod obavezno, kasnije ti spiče kateter (ne i meni, ja sam tražila kahlicu), nemreš hodati jer te noge ne služe,a da ne govorim o tome da ti prčkaju oko leđne moždine


iako za eventualni treći porod vjerojatno ne bih izabrala epiduralnu (a možda tako govorim jer najvjerojatnije do trećeg neće ni doći   :Grin:  ), ovo nije istina. prvi porod - samo drip 9 sati, drugi porod - drip + epiduralna - 2 i pol sata ukupno. nije bilo nikakvog nalijeganja, mogla sam hodati (u stvari morala) 2 sata nakon poroda, noge sam normalno osjetila cijelo vrijeme, ne prčkaju oko leđne moždine. pitali su me za rang boli - ako je bol u prvom porodu bila 10, u drugom je to bilo 4. 
moj razlog protiv epiduralne je taj što mi se čini  da sam počela tiskati jedan - dva truda kasnije nego što bi to bilo da nisam imala epiduralnu. dakle, nije bila upitna sposobnost tiskanja, nego nagon za tiskanjem, s epiduralnom sam osjetila samo pritisak, a ne i nagon za tiskanjem. dakle, nužan je konstantan nadzor babice, što sam ga i imala, ali opet mi se čini da sam trebala početi tiskati dva truda prije. :/

----------


## iridana2666

Od 23 glasova ZA, niti jedna forumašica se nije javila (osim mene   :Grin:  ). Vidim da su tu uglavnom zagovornice PROTIV, a one koje su ZA- glasale i 'chickened out'   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Zato postoje pp.  :Grin:

----------


## ja_mama

da da
nisam cula skoro ni jedan argument ZA

----------


## Matilda

> da da
> nisam cula skoro ni jedan argument ZA


Valjda ih nemaju dovoljno.  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo, mogu reći ja, zagovornica prirodnog poroda  :Razz: , kada mislim da epid. može biti korisna.
ako je žena na dripu i na leđima (plus ako joj je ozračje u kojem rađa stvorilo strah i nesigurnost),
 tada je moguće da će joj trudovi i porod biti jednostavno preintenzivni, prebolni.
i  moguće je da to sve i zakoči porod.
epid. tad može olakšati.
ali i ne mora, nema garancije.
kako reče Andrea Robertson (isto zagovornica prirodnog poroda i edukatorica na području poroda, ali puno poznatija od mene   :Grin:   ), 
epiduralna zbog upotrebe dripa nekad jednostavno postane nužna.

zapravo epiduralna je proizvod današnjeg uobičajenog načina rađanja i gledanja na porod.
recimo (emso, voč mi nau  :Razz:  ) u Nizozemskoj je upotreba epiduralne puno manja nego u ostalim zapadnjačkim zemljama.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=164&Show=2504




> Učestalost epiduralne analgezije još je uvijek vrlo niska (7% u čemu su uključeni i carski rezovi) a nizak je i udio indukcija.
> ...
> u Nizozemskoj je porod manje povezivan sa strahom nego u bilo kojoj drugoj zapadnoj zemlji.
> Drugačiji pristup porodu - činjenica da bol nije povezana sa strahom uvelike pomaže održanju naše kulture rađanja. Entonox nikad nije uveden u Nizozemsku i većina žena prirodno očekuje da će se moći nositi s boli. Još uvijek samo sedam posto svih žena koje rađaju traže epiduralnu analgeziju. U svakoj je ženi duboko usađeno vjerovanje da je bol potrebna kako bi porod bio siguran. Sposobnost žene da se nosi s boli smatra se njezinom odgovornošću za sigurnost njenog djeteta. Postoji “no nonsens” pristup boli pri porodu, kako među ženama, tako i među primaljama. U pet posto slučajeva ženama se daje petadin. Budući da žene moraju u bolnicu kako bi primile petadin, postoji prag tolerancije na bol. Petadin se ne smatra sredstvom za ublažavanjem boli već “sredstvom koje oslobađa porod” budući da omogućuje ženi oslobađanje od racionalne kontrole i kočnica.

----------


## icyoh

ja sam glasala ZA. Rodila sam s epi i prošlo je savršeno.
Svi smo  odrasli i sposobni odlučiti što želimo pa ja ne vidim razloga argumentirati svoju odluku.

A uostalom, ne vidim svrhu ove ankete kad se unaprijed može očekivati kako će većina odgovoriti.

----------


## seni

ja-mama, kako ti mislis da ti mi mozemo pomoci?
ti ces odluciti da ili ne, ovisno o rezultatu ankete?

----------


## Jenz

glasala sam NE

ali ja sam oba poroda imala prirodna i relativno laka i kratka

i ne mogu reći da sam padala u nesvjest od trudova

no, tko voli nek izvoli

 8)

----------


## Jelka

Puno me žena pokušava odgovoriti od prirodnog poroda, i nažalost me fakat uzdrmaju... Pa kaj ak se fakat ponovi da se ne otvaram, kaj ak se beba ni nakon otvaranja neće htjeti spustiti dovoljno za izgon...?  :/ 

Naime ukratko, meni bilo visoko prsnuće vodenjaka, 24h kasnije počeli trudovi (cijelo to vrijeme bila u predrađaoni), uvalili drip (druga priča zašto), od 6 ujutro do 14 ni makac od 2 prsta. U 2 predložili epduralnu. Ležala sat-dva na leđima dok je drip frcao ko blesav, otvorila se ful. *Epi popustila, sat i pol krvavih trudova na potpuno nepripremljeno tijelo.*  :Sad:   Nalijeganje na trbuh.   :Sad:   Rodila u 19.20.

Onda čitam kaj mJu piše, i zaista mi ima logike. I vjerujem da ima šanse za mene, ako se u startu izborim da mi ništa ne daju.

*ja_mama*, jedan dio sam poboldala da bih ti ukazala i na taj mogući ishod, kojeg sam potpuno zaboravila spomenuti ranije. Naime, kako je nakon sat i pol epi počela popuštati, dr. je rekao da će beba izaći u slijedeća dva ili dvadesetdva truda. Nažalost, desila se ova druga opcija. Bilo je to nešto što ni najgorem neprijatelju nikad ne bih poželjela. Trudovi su dolazili svaku sekundu, kaže MM da sam od tolike iscrpljenosti uspijevala zaspati između trudova, na 2-3 sekunde.   :Sad:  

Treba li još argumenata PROTIV?

----------


## cvijeta73

ja mislim da bi se zbog ovog topika moderatori foruma morali zamisliti. tu fakat nešto ne štima. :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

cvijeta, što po tebi ne štima?

----------


## Poslid

Prije nego sam ostala trudna mislila sam da je epiduralna blagodat medicine i da nema boljeg izuma na svijetu. Tim više što mi je kolegica u Njemačkoj rodila uz epiduralnu i rekla da je sve bilo ok. Nije bilo prevelike boli, dijete ok, ona ok...
I zašto bi žene patile na porodu ako se i kod zubara dobije analgetik.
Godine nose svoje  :Grin:  
Epiduralna JE super izum moderne medicine ali samo i isključivo stoga što su u bolnicama porod pretvorili u posve neprirodan i težak čin. Kako? Intervencijama, medikamentima, sputavanjem, lošim odnosom prema rodilji, sijanjem straha za svoj život i život djeteta...

Pa eto, ne bih preporučila epiduralnu osim ako dođeš u bolnicu u kojoj je sve ovo gore nabrojeno neizbježno. a onda bih ti ipak preporučila da izabereš drugu bolnicu.

----------


## ana.m

Ne

----------


## krumpiric

Rodila sam sa svim krasotama (probijanje vodenjaka, ležanje 10h, dripa na litre, nalijeganje...)-u toj bi mi situaciji zbilja bila dobro došla epiduralna.
Sad mi ne pada na pamet-ni da mi se dogodi ovo gore, ni da tražim epiduralnu. Pravi prirodan porod s epiduralnom nema smisla. 

SVEJEDNO-da završim na indukciji-tražila bi ju.

----------


## Deaedi

> Prije nego sam ostala trudna mislila sam da je epiduralna blagodat medicine i da nema boljeg izuma na svijetu. Tim više što mi je kolegica u Njemačkoj rodila uz epiduralnu i rekla da je sve bilo ok. Nije bilo prevelike boli, dijete ok, ona ok...
> I zašto bi žene patile na porodu ako se i kod zubara dobije analgetik.
> *Godine nose svoje * Epiduralna JE super izum moderne medicine ali samo i isključivo stoga što su u bolnicama porod pretvorili u posve neprirodan i težak čin. Kako? Intervencijama, medikamentima, sputavanjem, lošim odnosom prema rodilji, sijanjem straha za svoj život i život djeteta...
> 
> Pa eto, ne bih preporučila epiduralnu osim ako dođeš u bolnicu u kojoj je sve ovo gore nabrojeno neizbježno. a onda bih ti ipak preporučila da izabereš drugu bolnicu.


Ja očito još nisam došla u te godine, pa se slažem samo sa prvim dijleom tvog posta.   :Grin:

----------


## ja_mama

> ja-mama, kako ti mislis da ti mi mozemo pomoci?
> ti ces odluciti da ili ne, ovisno o rezultatu ankete?


ja sam na pola pola

----------


## ja_mama

meni je prvi porod bio katastrofa
na drip, 42tj, doktori me ne dozivljavaju....

----------


## piplica

Glasala sam ZA, iako nisam niti prvo, niti drugo dijete rodila sa epiduralnom, ali imam takvu traumu sa prvog poroda (MM također) da mi je sada žao da toga nisam bila pošteđena.
Druga je stvar kada je tijek poroda uredan, kao na mom drugom porodu, ali ako se žena pored dripa i jakih trudova otvara presporo, ja sam za to da dobije epiduralnu, naravno, ukoliko ona to želi.

----------


## lelita

ja sam glasala za!
i htjela sam rodit uz epiduralnu al spletom okolnosti, rodila bez..bolnica nema anesteziologa pri radjaoni.
mislim da je odluka tvoja.
sad sam ponosna sto sam rodila bez epiduralne jer bi u mom slucaju to bila indukcija..pa sam se zadnjih 2 dana i premisljala..
da skratim, drago mi je da je ovako ispalo..

----------


## lelita

i, da, zelim ti puuno srece i brz porod..da bude sto lakse.(ako vec nije proslo}

----------


## Cubana

Glasala sam za NE iako sam protiv takvih odrješitih odluka "pro et contra" pa već stvoriš sliku da ti ne možeš podnijeti porod, a nisi ni trudove imala. Ili, kao što Krumpirić kaže, ako je porod induciran, podvrgnuta si svakakvim intervencijama, a ti odbijaš iako misliš da ćeš umrijeti od bolova.
Ja ju ne želim. Ali ne želim ni drip, ni prokinuće vodenjaka. Nek porod teče svojim tokom. Krene li nešto van planova... ne znam.

----------


## Felix

bilo bi idealno da mozes odluciti u toku poroda. sad ne znas kako ce izgledati, kako ces podnositi bolove, a to posebno ovisi i o dripu i drugim intervencijama.

----------


## MGrubi

> Glasala sam za NE iako sam protiv takvih odrješitih odluka "pro et contra" pa već stvoriš sliku da ti ne možeš podnijeti porod, a nisi ni trudove imala. Ili, kao što Krumpirić kaže, ako je porod induciran, podvrgnuta si svakakvim intervencijama, a ti odbijaš iako misliš da ćeš umrijeti od bolova.
> Ja ju ne želim. Ali ne želim ni drip, ni prokinuće vodenjaka. Nek porod teče svojim tokom. Krene li nešto van planova... ne znam.


x

----------


## klia

> klia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Apsolutno ne. *Lišava ženu spoznaje koliko je njezino tijelo moćno* (svemu usprkos).
> 
> 
> Ova rečenica je presavršena. Moram je zapamtiti, a tebi autorice hvala od   
> 
> Ja sam isto glasala za NE!!!
> ...


Hvala tebi na razumijevanju. Ja sam se prije prvog poroda tješila da je 6 milijardi žena rodilo, pa cu i ja 8) I onu čuvenu: kako je ušlo, tako će i izać.   :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Da dodam - moj je odgovor vezan za neinducirani (makar i dripani) porod. Što bi bilo u induciranom, ne znam. Mislim da bih se i tada bojala uboda u leđnu moždinu više nego indukcije.

----------


## Matilda

U prvom porodu dobila sam drip i to jaki, nije mi bio bolniji od drugog poroda s prirodnim trudovima.

----------


## klia

I takva se iskustva moraju čuti da ohrabre one koje se možda neće moći (ili htjeti) boriti protiv dripa. Ne sviđa mi se ideja da bi priprema žene za porod trebala izgledati kao priprema za borbu. Kontraproduktivno za tijelo žene. Ali ne ni da se ide kao ovca na klanje. Informirano i staloženo, no u glavi pripravno na sve.

----------


## srceko

Iako sam rodila uz pomoc epiduralne,glasala sam protiv.
Jedino u slucaju kad je stvarno neophodna i kad je rizik za bebu veci od samog rizika od epija.
Nazalost tako je bilo kod mene.
Od prvog dana prizeljkivala sam prirodan porod,gutala sve sto sam mogla o njemu-a na kraju gorko razocaranje.
Nakon 3 dana ludackih trudova(prvi dan moji,druga dva dana na dripu zbog neotvaranja  :Crying or Very sad:  ),napokon pristajem na epi da uspijem predahnut od bolova i izgurat bebu.
Nakon 2,5 sata potpuno sam se otvorila,epi je popustila,skroz osjecam trudove i za 15 minuta rodio se moj andeo.
Moram priznati da sam imala OGROMAN strah od epiduralne,jer sam dobro znala koje sve posljedice ona nosi i da stvarno nisam bila na rubu od bolova,(a jos je veci bio problem zbog plodne vode koja je istekla jos na pocetku,pa je bila bebe ugrozena),ne bi je *nikada* uzela.
Da nije bilo nesretnog dripa,mislim da ne bi ni do toga doslo.
Eto,koliko god sam bila protiv i 3 dana trpjela stravicne bolove,na kraju sam ipak popustila jer je bilo neizdrzivo.

Al kaj ces kad je takav zivot ,nije uvijek kako bi trebalo biti,a jos manje kako mi planiramo...

Ja sam nakon epiduralne 2 dana imala uzasne glavobolje,misla sam da ce mi mozak prsnuti,bila sam nekako sva omamljena i izgubljena.
I koliko god se ja trudila i voljela to malo mirisljavo stvorenje koje je lezalo samnom na krevetu,nekako sam mrzila samu sebe jer je nedostajao onaj prvi povezujuci faktor-ona navala emocija,ljubavi i radosti.
Cak nisam ni plakala.A cijeli sam zivot nekako zamisljala kad rodim svoje djetesce da cu od srece plakati satima.
Al eto,epiduralna mi je oduzela taj najcarobniji trenutak radanja,oduzela mi je mene samu i moje osjecaje,ostala je samo neka tupost.
I zato ju mrzim vise od svega.
Oduzela mi je moj porod.I to necu nikada prezaliti.

----------


## ja_mama

evo bila jucer na pregledu
i odem na odjel
cist informativno pitam doktoricu kolko zena uzima epiduralnu
ona kaz oko 90%
pa di su sad sve te zene :?

----------


## anchie76

Nisu tu   :Laughing:  

Ili i ako jesu uzeli (znam cure iz svoje okoline), sljedeci put ne bi.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja_mama, o kojoj se to bolnici radi?
90% mi se čini skroz nerealno za epiduralnu u jednoj HR bolnici, baš me zanima dal je i i gdje stvarno tako :/ .

----------


## Pepita

Ja je se zbilja bojim, više epiduralne nego CR   :Sad:

----------


## petarpan

Nisam glasala. ne mogu odgovoriti samo da ili samo ne...
Da, ukoliko postoji indikacija, da uz informiranost...
Ne, sve je već rečeno u postovima mojih prethodnica...
Uz komplet što dolazi s indukcijom mogu vjerovati da netko uz nizak prag boli lakše prolazi s epiduralnom...

----------


## Haydi

Evo da se i ja javim. Glasala sam ZA iako smatram da je to samo tvoj odabir. Jako sam se bojala poroda i unaprijed sam znala da cu tražiti epiduralnu. Strah me je igli, ali to je bila jedina igla koje se u životu nisam bojala. Porod je  trajao 8 sati i nakon 2 doze su mi ukinuli epiduralnu (I DALI DRIP). Nisam bila izmorena i imala sam snage za sat i pol istiskivanja. Nemam nikakve nuspojave i mislim da bih tražila epiduralnu i sljedeći put.

----------


## ja_mama

> ja_mama, o kojoj se to bolnici radi?
> 90% mi se čini skroz nerealno za epiduralnu u jednoj HR bolnici, baš me zanima dal je i i gdje stvarno tako :/ .


vinogradska

----------


## (maša)

ja glasala NE...

uspjela sma spavat između trudova pod dripom....pola minute mi je bilo dovoljno za nastavak..

i potpisujem *kliu*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

brz i lagan porod ti želim  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja_mama, o kojoj se to bolnici radi?
> 90% mi se čini skroz nerealno za epiduralnu u jednoj HR bolnici, baš me zanima dal je i i gdje stvarno tako :/ .
> 
> 
> vinogradska


A do prije 2 godine uopće nisi mogla dobiti epiduralnu.

----------


## marka99

evo relativno nove mame iz Vinogradske koja spada u taj prosjek koji spominješ!glasala za veliko ZA! uz drip koji nisam htjela li sam ga dobila jer ko prvorotkinja nisam ni u snu mislila da to može tako boljeti, mislim da bi umrla, iz epiduralnu koju sam dobila i izričito tražila samo da spomenem (nisu me nutkali to je bila moja i isključivo moja odluka), porod sam odhendlala super. Cijelo vrijeme sam osjetila trudove, znala sam kada imam poriv za tiskanje i kada moram piškiti što sam sve obavljala bez ikakvih problema, osjetila sam cijelo tijelo ali intenzitet bolova je bio recimo 20 %, no ipak dovoljno da osjetim svog prekrsanog sina kako mi se spušta prema dolje i pritišće glavicom da oće van....to je feeling koji bi mi bilo žao da nisam iskusila...i onda par tiska i evo ga vani....oboje dobro fala na pitanju!  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

2 puta nisam i ne bi ni 3. put. ti procijeni kad vidiš kako će teći porod 

a da boli boli. i btw. nitko nije umro od boli   :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

glasala za DA...

nije da baš znam o čemu pričam, prvi put sam je tražila, ali nisam dobila...
a ovaj puta mi se piše carski rez, tak da ni ovaj puta ništa...
u našoj bolnici mislim da je dobiti epiduralnu jako teško...

----------


## krumpiric

> 2 puta nisam i ne bi ni 3. put. ti procijeni kad vidiš kako će teći porod 
> 
> a da boli boli. i btw. nitko nije umro od boli


nisu svi ljudi imali jednak porod :/ 
pa nije tako lako reći-a da boli-boli.
Ja sam prekonekoliko puta gubila svijest, imala 4,5 satno prelazno doba i rodila dijete s ogromnim hematomima na glavi-nastalima udaranjem o moju zdjelicu (i imala nagnječena crijeva i mjehur)...to ništa nije bila normalna i ljudska bol.
Otvaranja do 9cm bi mogla preživljavat svaki treći dan :/ 
tako da....

----------


## ninochka

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 2 puta nisam i ne bi ni 3. put. ti procijeni kad vidiš kako će teći porod 
> 
> a da boli boli. i btw. nitko nije umro od boli  
> 
> 
> nisu svi ljudi imali jednak porod :/ 
> ...


to nije bio ni normalan porod. žao mi je da si tako prošla i napatila se   :Love:  
kod tebe su možda prije trebali hitan carski nego epiduralnu

----------


## cvijeta73

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 2 puta nisam i ne bi ni 3. put. ti procijeni kad vidiš kako će teći porod 
> 
> a da boli boli. i btw. nitko nije umro od boli  
> 
> 
> nisu svi ljudi imali jednak porod :/ 
> ...


uf, jesam ja ono negdje napisala da je meni bilo isto kao i tebi?

nije, nije-majko moja, sva sam se naježila. meni je bilo samo do ovih 9 cm isto,a onda sam rodila u dva - tri truda.

----------


## BP

ja sam glasala ZA.

Moje iskustvo sa epi je bilo super. NIsam imala nikavih posljedica nakon.

Sad znam kako bole trudovi, kako boli drip i kako NE boli kad se dobije epi, a opet boli pred izgon.

----------


## Leeeaaa

> ja sam glasala ZA.
> 
> Moje iskustvo sa epi je bilo super. NIsam imala nikavih posljedica nakon.
> 
> Sad znam kako bole trudovi, kako boli drip i kako NE boli kad se dobije epi, a opet boli pred izgon.


I ja sam glasala ZA, ali ne znam ni kako bole trudovi,ni kakav je to osječaj sa dripom a moram priznati da me nije bolio ni izgon..kad danas pogledam film sa poroda ko da gledam američku komediju "žena kaže ahhh i nasmije se i drži bebu u naručju"  :D

----------


## matsa

ja sam za, ako su uvjeti kakvi su bili kod mene - dogovorena indukcija. ne znam kako bih inače s tri boce dripa, bušenjem vodenjaka i sličnim izdržala, i beba od 4300g. ovako nemam ama baš nikakvu traumu od poroda. o da je išlo samo od sebe, s prirodnim trudovima, otišla bih u bolnicu i vidjela kako ide pa na licu mjesta odlučila

----------


## renci

tri put sam rodila, prvi porod je bio s dripom i epiduralnom, ja sam progurala, čak i odspavala, tada sam bila zadovoljna što su mi je dali ali! E. je 24 sata spavala, a još 24 bila zdrogirana i padala na kilaži, a sve zbog silne kemije koju je dobila. Tada mi je bilo žao što sam primila epiduralnu, da sam znala kako će utjecati na dijete ne bih nikad. 
Druga dva sam prošla bez ičega, samo prokidanje vodenjaka, djeca su bila odmah super, a ja sam se oporavila od trudova dok si rekla keks!
Dakle NE!

----------


## Lili75

> Apsolutno ne. Lišava ženu spoznaje koliko je njezino tijelo moćno (svemu usprkos).


Ova rečenica je i mene kao Pepitu potpuno "zdrmala" mislim u pozitivnom smislu, zanijemila sam  :shock: . Pa da, to je to i da to propustim, nema šanse!!!

Mislim da je presudila mojoj odluci (iako porod još nije blizu tek 1.5.), nastojat ću da to bude potpuno prirodan porod.

Iako mislim da ne trebamo osuđivati niti kritizirati nikoga tko odluči drugačije, mi žene trebamo biti jedne drugoj podrška.

----------


## Pepita

*Lili75* mene je ova rečenica totalno potakla da napravim ono za što je žena stvorena, rodim svoje dijete onako kako je to priroda od žene davno zatražila. Ne pričam bezveze, jer mi je termin za 14 dana. Svaki dan mogu u rodilište   :Grin:

----------


## ja_mama

evo i mene
mada sam nakon ovog topica bila skepticna , kad su trudovi krenuli ja se odlucila za epi
ginic kaze nemoze jos jer sam otvorena samo 3
a onda  kad je doso na pregled opet kaze ne jer sam 7na 8
i tako rodila bez nje

----------


## ja_mama

zakljucak
mada sam u tim trenutcima boli htjela epi
sad mi je drago da je nisam dobila
mada sam ko budala lezala na stolu i pjevala old mc'donald had a farm

----------


## cvijeta73

čestitke, ja_mama   :Love:

----------


## Frida

ja_mama, kakav je bio porod? jesi dobila drip? nešto protiv bolova? jesi mogla mjenjati položaje ili su te "vezali" na leđa/bok?

da old mcdonald  :Laughing:  vjerujem da tebi nije bilo smiješno u tim trenucima ali mora ga staviti  :Love:

----------


## ja_mama

dobila ricinusovo ulje 
prvi trudic u 23.53 zavrsilo u 2.15
nebo i zemlja s prvim porodom
doktor me sluso a i babica je bila super i uz mene
polozaji ledja bok ledja
stol katastrofa , nema nogare i nema se za sto primit
u 2.10 sam dobila nesto u ruku ,babica je rekla da je to da mi ubrza porod i ublazi bolove, da ce trajat jos pola sata a ja rodila za 5 min  :Grin:  
mislim da sam bila jedina budala koja je pjevusila u boxu  :Embarassed:

----------


## lore

ja ti sugeriram da ne razmisljas puno prije da li bi ili ne bi nego da vidis na samom porodu  :Wink:  ja sam mislila da nikad ne bi uzela epiduralnu, a na samom porodu mi je lijecnik odmah sugerirao na pregledu da sam jako osjetljiva iznutra (jer me samo pregled prestrasno bolio) i da mi on sugerira da je svakako uzmem..i dalje nisam mislila uzeti medjutim trudovi su postali jos intenzivniji i bol je bila prestrasna- trudovi jaki, a mali razmaci pa se nisam stizala ni odmoriti izmedju. Na kraju sam molila da mi je daju i spasila me jer sam zadrzala snagu i cim je prestala epiduralna i kad sam dobila drip sam jako brzo mogla istisnuti bebu..naravno, bitno je da anesteziolog bude dobar..u petrovoj je stvarno zena bila super, nisam imala bas nikakvih nuspojava..da idem sljedeci put opet bi napravila isto, probala bi bez, a ako bi bio isti scenarij opet bi uzela  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lore

e da..ja nisam vidjela nikakvu posljedicu na mojoj bebi...jela je ko malo prase od pocetka i odmah me gledala, nije previse spavala ni nista..doduse, ja sam dobila malu dozu epiduralne i dali su mi je samo jednom, nisu produljivali dalje jer su poceli trudovi za izgon..

----------


## luna_lana

Evo da i ja podijelim sa vama svoje iskustvo sa epiduralnom...
Imala sam inducirani porod i to 16 dana nakon termina, dobila pripidil gel u ponoć, uslijedilo visoko puknuće vodenjaka i otvorila se 4 cm, u 7  sati ujutro me premjestili u box. Pokidali vodenjak do kraja i tad su počeli trudovi, međutim bili su neujednačeni pa su mi uključili drip da ih kao "ujednače" i doslovno me nagovorili da mi treba epiduralna jer da ovo što me sada boli da je ništa kako će tek biti, i ja sam naravno u strahu pristala.  :shock: 
Anesteziologica i tehničar su me pikali 12 puta, nikako nisu mogli namjestiti taj kateter, ovo je definitivno meni ostao najgori dio poroda, još i sad me zna boliti taj dio kičme.    :Mad:  
Epiduralna mi je zaista pomogla do potpunog otvaranja ali tada su je skinuli i uslijedila su dva sata pakla - trudovi su bili toliko intenzivni i jaki, da sam ja gubila svijest između njih, što od boli što od velikog pada tlaka zbog epiduralne, doslovno sam spavala i budila se, ne sjećam se dobrog djela poroda uopće.  :? 
Naravno nakon svega nije izostalo ni nalijeganje na trbuh i to ne jedne osobe već dvije, i dalje se čudim kako mi rebra nisu potrgali.
Naravno imala sam i epiziotomiju, ali začudo malu, ali zato puno unutarnjih šavova.
I na kraju rodila sam maloga, opseg glavice 37 cm...apgar 10/10, ali kasnije je primjećeno,kod pregleda fizijatra i uzv mozga, da je ipak ostao negdje u cjeloj toj priči bez kisika i imao je krvarenje II stupnja, nema nekih velikih motoričkih problema, ali očekuje nas vježbanje do prohodavanja...eto ti divnog induciranog poroda sa epiduralnom koja je kod nas glavni krivac za probleme moga sina...  :Sad:

----------


## N31

Evo, ja sam rodila u lipnju. 24 sata prije samog poroda sam dobila lagane trudove. To je bilo ujutro u 6 sati. Odradila sve taj dan, navečer otišla na rođendan djetetova kuma. Nakon ročkasa otišla u bolnicu. U 23 h  sam bila u boksu. Otvarala sam se super. Sama bez dripa. U neko doba ( oko 3 ujutro ) me počelo jače boljeti i malo sam se bojala jer sam bila prvorotka. Kako je MM bio sa mnom, nisu me često obilazili. Od straha i neznanja koliko će to dugo trajati i hoće li se bol povećevati, zamolila sam epiduralnu. Dali su mi je , a onda me pregledali. Bila sam 8 cm otvorena. Rekli su da je inače ne daju kod 8 cm ali kad su je već dali, nek se malo odmorim uz nju. Dali su mi jednu majušnu dozu. Po meni je to odlična stvar. Odmorila sam se i zadnjih sat i pol imala snage bez problema odgurati porod. No,  da sam znala da će epiduralna malo usporiti porod, možda bih se strpila i progutala bol. No, to ti je to kad ne znaš jer nemaš pojam o porodnim bolovima. Meni je epid. bila ok, bez kasnijih poteškoća, glavobolja, ičega. No, drugi put bih(ako bude kao ovaj put) pokušala bez. Ja nisam protiv epiduralne.

----------


## Mrvna

Čitam vaše postove i jedino što mogu zaključiti je da mi tuđa iskustva nimalo ne pomažu  :Smile: 
Upravo sam pogledala dvd Mi smo trudni - zovite me šmizlom ali tresla sam se samo gledajući. Što se porod više bliži, to se više bojim. Naravno da bih voljela biti narodni heroj koji će roditi uz pjesmu i osmijeh ali nisam sigurna u kolikoj mjeri će mi to uspjeti.
Zasad sam _za_ epiduralnu. Možda se predomislim. Možda ću kad sve to krene shvatiti da i nije tako strašno i da ja to mogu. A možda su u šumi.

----------


## anchie76

> Što se porod više bliži, to se više bojim.


Cega se tocno bojis?   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

mozda su u bunaru  :Grin:  

porod je predivno iskustvo kada slusas sebe i svoje tijelo i vjerujes u to. ponekad je bed samo kad se drugi uplicu, a u danasnje doba se cesto netko bezveze uplice. ali postoji i za to lijek, i zove se--ignoriranje  :Grin:

----------


## diči

ja sam za

----------


## Mrvna

> Mrvna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Što se porod više bliži, to se više bojim.
> 
> 
> Cega se tocno bojis?


Nepoznatog. Dakle svega vezanog uz porod   :Grin:

----------


## Lubica

> mozda su u bunaru  
> 
> porod je predivno iskustvo kada slusas sebe i svoje tijelo i vjerujes u to. ponekad je bed samo kad se drugi uplicu, a u danasnje doba se cesto netko bezveze uplice. ali postoji i za to lijek, i zove se--ignoriranje


potpisujem!

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mrvna prvotno napisa
> ...



Ajde ti onda umjesto da si na ovom podforumu, lijepo odi na ovaj podforum, pa tamo malo citaj.

I svakako procitaj ove teme, pod OBAVEZNO   :Wink:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25434

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=70063

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=48313

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62420

----------


## anchie76

Tek sad citajuci svoj post vidim da se zaista moze grubo protumaciti.  Nije mi bila svrha biti gruba   :Smile:  

Svojim postom sam samo htjela uputiti na price koje pokazuju koliko porod moze biti lijep, i kako je to priroda zamislila u svojoj sustini.  Cisto kao smjer u kojem da se krecete da bi otklonile strah.

Ja razumijem taj strah od poroda, pa pobogu ja sam sama za vrijeme trudnoce barem 100x cula pitanje "jel te strah poroda?".. hebemu misa, i da me nije bilo strah, nakon 100 put istog pitanja, pomisli covjek "a mozda bi se i ja trebala bojati?"  Pa se onda bojimo a ni neznamo cega se bojimo, al svi nas pitaju dal se bojimo, pa to onda samo potencira da se stvarno necega trebamo bojati  8)   Razumijem u potpunosti vase dvojbe i dileme, bijah tamo...

Ja cu vam samo reci da zavim svakoj od vas koju ceka porod.  Porod moze biti toliko divno i osnazujuce iskustvo da je to totalno nevjerojatno.  A ona bol koja ima svoju svrhu, i kad dijete izadje i u milisekundi nestane bol i nastupi hrpa hormona srece - ihaaaaj, nema boljeg osjecaja na svijetu.  Totalna ekstaza.  I stvarno je steta propustiti to zbog lijekova.

Zavidim svakoj od vas, i iste sekunde bi se mijenjala s vama, samo da jos jednom osjetim taj feeling samog izlaska djeteta   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

> Ja cu vam samo reci da zavim svakoj od vas koju ceka porod.  Porod moze biti toliko divno i osnazujuce iskustvo da je to totalno nevjerojatno.  A ona bol koja ima svoju svrhu, i kad dijete izadje i u milisekundi nestane bol i nastupi hrpa hormona srece - ihaaaaj, nema boljeg osjecaja na svijetu.  Totalna ekstaza.  I stvarno je steta propustiti to zbog lijekova.


x  :Smile:

----------


## donna

glasala ZA
prvi porod cjelodnevno mučenje inducirani poprd na dripu nakraju završen IPAK carskim ali u općoj tako da svakako mislim da je bolja opcija s epiduralnom..

koja je razlika spinalne i epiduralne?

----------


## lollipop

> Ja cu vam samo reci da zavim svakoj od vas koju ceka porod.  Porod moze biti toliko divno i osnazujuce iskustvo da je to totalno nevjerojatno.  A ona bol koja ima svoju svrhu, i kad dijete izadje i u milisekundi nestane bol i nastupi hrpa hormona srece - ihaaaaj, nema boljeg osjecaja na svijetu.  Totalna ekstaza.  I stvarno je steta propustiti to zbog lijekova.
> 
> Zavidim svakoj od vas, i iste sekunde bi se mijenjala s vama, samo da jos jednom osjetim taj feeling samog izlaska djeteta


upravo tako! ne može se ljepše reći...

ja sam umirala od straha pri pomisli na bolnicu (nažalost pokazalo se prilično opravdano), strana lica koja slušaju, a ne čuju...
da sad krećem ponovo bila bih puuuuuno glasnija i jasnija i pokušala zaobići sve intervencije. 

rodila sam bez epiduralne s (navodno malom dozom) dripa, dugo je trajalo, ali sam se cijelo vrijeme dobro osjećala i brzo oporavila (iako sam rađala s prilično visokom temperaturom - doba gripe, pretpostavljam da sam je pokupila od mm). još uvijek me srce boli što porod nije bio prirodan i samo moj...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anna8

Ja sam uzela epiduralnu i jako sam zadovoljna. Definitivno bih ju opet uzela. Nisam imala nikakvih problema!

----------


## apricot

> Ja cu vam samo reci da zavim svakoj od vas koju ceka porod.  Porod moze biti toliko divno i osnazujuce iskustvo da je to totalno nevjerojatno.  A ona bol koja ima svoju svrhu, i kad dijete izadje i u milisekundi nestane bol i nastupi hrpa hormona srece - ihaaaaj, nema boljeg osjecaja na svijetu.  Totalna ekstaza.  I stvarno je steta propustiti to zbog lijekova.
> 
> Zavidim svakoj od vas, i iste sekunde bi se mijenjala s vama, samo da jos jednom osjetim taj feeling samog izlaska djeteta


Bome, ubola si u sridu!   :Heart:  
Svaki dan mi to padne na pamet...

----------


## arilu

anchie76   :Heart:  
I ja sam htjela potpuno proživjeti svaku sekundu poroda, cijelo vrijeme biti svijesna svega što mi tijelo radi i sijećati se svih osjećaja, i bolova i euforije!I jedva čekam opet! 
Veeeliko, veeeliko NE za epiduralnu!

----------


## Mrvna

Nije mi jasna jedna stvar koja se često spominje - u kolikoj mjeri su povezani epiduralna i drip? Može li E bez D? 
Evo dio članka s medicina.hr:
"Epiduralna anestezija daje se kad porođaj počne. Međutim, epiduralna anestezija može porod usporiti i oslabiti trudove. Ukoliko se ovo dogodi, može se dati lijek okistocin koji pojačava trudove."
Nisam li onda opet na početku? Uzmem epiduralnu, sve se uspori (ako nema opasnosti za dijete, koliko je to loše?), i onda mi šiknu drip da ubrzamo stvar (=dodatna kemija koja po nekoj logici zahtjeva veću količinu epiduralne, zar ne? Dakle opet još kemije...)

----------


## anchie76

Mrvna ubola si samu bit... jednom kad se krene s intervencijama jednostavno jedna povlace drugu  :/ 

Bas je o tome bilo rijeci u dokumentarcu od Ricky Lake..  Zeni predloze epiduralnu, ona je uzme, pa se porod uspori (ili nije dovoljno brz iz njihove perspektive!) pa zeni sibnu drip, pa usljed (pre)jakog djelovanja dripa djetetu padnu otkucaji, i brzo na hitni carski.  I onda doktori zive u uvjerenju kak su spasili zenu, a u stvari su je stavili na traku intervencija gdje je jedna vodila do druge  :/ 

Evo ti jedan post od Zorane s ove stare teme vezano za rizike epiduralne




> Evo ja sam upravo zavrsila citanje jednog teksta iz casopisa Mothering. Tekst je pisan upravo na ovu temu. Za one kojima je tema zanimljiva, iznijeti cu neke cinjenice i rezultate istrazivanja vezanih za koristenje epiduralne anestezije.
> 
> Epiduralna analgezija znatno reducira lucenje hormona oksitocina i usporava trudove. Prema istrazivanjima, prva faza poroda kod zena koje su koristile epiduralnu, u prosjeku je 26 minuta duza nego kod zena koje radjaju prirodnim putem, tj. bez koristenja anestetika. 
> Kao posljedica otezanog lucenja oksitocina, znatno je povecana mogucnost da ce se porod morati dovrsiti koristenjem forcepsa, vakuma ili carskim rezom.
> 
> Epiduralna analgezija umrtvljuje osjecaj u pelvicnim misicima, sto onemogucuje zenu da zauzme ispravan polozaj koji najbolje odgovara bebi za prolaz kroz porodjajni kanal.
> Bebe cije mame koriste epiduralnu imaju cetiri puta vecu sansu da se rode licem okrenutim prema gore , u usporedbi sa mamama koje ne koriste epiduralnu i kod cijih beba je ova sansa svedena na samo tri posto. Porod beba okrenutih licem prema gore ima puno veci potencijal da zavrsi koristenjem forcepsa, vakuma ili carskim rezom.
> Koristenje pomagala tipa forceps znatno povecava mogucnost ozljede bebe, bilo da se radi o modricama, ozljedama lica ili ozljedama lubanje. 
> Zena koja radja pod utjecajem epiduralne analgezije nema pravu kontrolu nad svojim tijelom i tijekom poroda, tj. apsolutno je ovisna o lijecnicima. Koliko je to prirodno ili neprirodno, procijenite sami.  
> ...


I evo ti jos i nas tekst s portala o epiduralnoj




> Epiduralna analgezija
> 
> Do epidemije nepotrebnih carskih rezova dolazilo je jer liječnici vole brzo, kirurško riješenje za rađanje. Danas, nova tehnologija pri porodu, epiduralna analgezija protiv porođajne boli, doživljava brzu ekspanziju epidemijskih proporcija. Međutim, koliko je ona zaista sigurna? Epiduralna analgezija kod carskog reza je najpoželjnija vrsta anestezije za tu operaciju, ali to je druga priča.  
> 
> Skoro svaka četvrta žena (23%) koja dobije epiduralnu analgeziju razvit će komplikacije. Jedna od neželjnih komplikacija je i smrt. Epiduralna analgezija za otklanjanje porođajne boli rezultira 3 puta većom stopom smrtnosti za ženu od poroda bez nje. Jedna od 500 epiduralnih analgezija rezultira privremenim neurološkim problemima kao što je paraliza, a kod jedne od svakih 500 000 epiduralnih analgezija to neurološko oštećenje ostaje trajno.
> 
> Ti ekstremno ozbiljni rizici epiduralne analgezije nisu česti, ali nekoliko manje ozbiljnih, ali ipak značajnih rizika su puno česći. 15-20% žena koje su primile epiduralnu analgeziju razviju povišenu temperaturu koja rezultira nepoželjnom potrebom primjene dijagnostičkih testova i terapija antibioticima za bebu. 15-35% žena nakon epiduralne analgezije ne može mokriti i mora im se kateterom isprazniti mjehur. 30-40% žena nakon epiduralne analgezije imaju satima i danima jake bolove u leđima. One su zamijenile odsutnost boli tijekom par sati poroda za jaku bol u leđima tijekom godine dana i dulje. 
> 
> Budući da je porođajna bol bitna komponenta normalnog tjelesnog mehanizma za napredak poroda, a budući da epiduralna analgezija eleminira tu neophodnu bol, epiduralna analgezija također eliminira i normalni mehanizam napredovanja poroda. Bilo je i za očekivati da će veliki broj istraživanja dokumentirati produženje poroda  kad žena primi epiduralnu analgeziju. Budući da je epiduralnom analgezijom onemogućen normalni porod, dolazi do 3-4 puta veće upotrebe forcepsa ili vakum ekstrakcije i najmanje 2 puta više carskih rezova nakon njene primjene. Te kirurške intervencije naravno nose svoje rizike i za majku i za dijete. Tako žene birajući epiduralnu analgeziju zamijene manju porođajnu bol s dužim porodom, a ako dođe do carskog reza i za više bolova nekoliko dana nakon poroda, te također za veći rizik za sebe i svoju bebu.
> ...

----------


## anchie76

I jos jedan jako dobar clanak s portala vezano za ovu temu




> *Trudovi i porod - naše kulturološko naslijeđe*
> 
> *Žene rađaju onako kako žive*
> 
> Kako sam tijekom niza godina sudjelovala u stotinama poroda carskim rezom i na druge načine pomagala pri porodu, naučila sam da suvremena dvojba o rađanju počinje puno prije nego žena završi na odjelu za rodilje. Dvojba postoji puno godina prije nego što žena uopće zatrudni. 
> 
> Ženini stavovi o trudnoći stižu zajedno s njom na odjel za rodilje. Jedna zaposlena žena koju poznajem htjela je porod a da pritom ništa ne osjeti. Rekla je: «Uspavajte me – ja nisam Indijanka.» To je rečenica žene koja ne razumije moć poroda. Ona daje naslutiti da samo «primitivke» prolaze kroz trudove, a da profinjene intelektualke dobivaju bebe pomoću tehnologije, tako da im ruke ostanu čiste, obrve nenamrštene, a šminka netaknuta.
> 
> Istraživanja su pokazala da žene kod kojih se porod oduži imaju određene osobne karakteristike. U njima se odvija sukob u vezi s reprodukcijom i majčinstvom i nisu sposobne tijekom poroda priopćiti i priznati tjeskobu. Ti psihološki činitelji mogu uzrokovati nedovoljnu akciju maternice i time produžiti porod. Činjenica je da je u našoj kulturi nasilje prisutno u životu mnogih žena, naročito tijekom trudnoće, kad je ženin trbuh često cilj zlostavljanja. To će u svakom slučaju povećati opasnost od komplikacija svih vrsta tijekom trudnoće.
> ...

----------


## jubicha

> Ja sam uzela epiduralnu i jako sam zadovoljna. Definitivno bih ju opet uzela. Nisam imala nikakvih problema!


Ja sam također dobila epiduralnu i sve je prošlo ok. Doduše, tek su mi je dali pred kraj poroda kad sam bila otvorena 8 cm (pola doze) iako sam je tražila otkad sam ušla u rodilište i bila otvorena 1,5 cm, a nisam je imala namjeru tražiti-optimistički sam mislila kako cu rodit u 15 minuta kao moja mama, baka, prabaka, sestra i teta. Inspirirala me za to žena koja je u boxu razbila željezni krevet rađajuci, a mi smo u predrađaoni to sve slušali.Bol na dripu je neizdrživa( 6 sati grčenja i urlikanja) i bila sam polu luda. Ogorčena sam na uporno forsiranje prirodnog poroda kao da živimo u špiljsko doba. Toplo preporučujem epiduralnu svim rodiljama koje ne podnose fizičku bol, kao ja. Sad ponovo imam roditi u 08. mjesecu i živim u strahu da me opet čeka borba sa doktorima i sestrama dok ih ne uvjerim da mi je daju, jer su žilavi i ne žele je dati. Duboko sam uvjerena da više komplikacija nastane kad se forsira prirodan porod pod svaku cijenu, a on ne ide pa ne ide, nego u slučajevima sa epiduralnom ili carskim. Sve moje poznanice koje sad nakon poroda imaju trajne probleme sa svojim zdravljem i zdravljem bebe, imaju ih zato jer im je bio forsiran prirodan porod.

----------


## kajsa

> ...Bol na dripu je neizdrživa( 6 sati grčenja i urlikanja) i bila sam polu luda. ....


s ovim dijelom tvog posta se slažem, i ja sam bila na dripu. 


samo, prirodan porod ne uključuje drip. 
možda bi taj porod bio manje bolan kad ne bi uključivao drip, pa onda ne bi ni bilo želje za epiduralnom.

----------


## anchie76

> Anna8 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam uzela epiduralnu i jako sam zadovoljna. Definitivno bih ju opet uzela. Nisam imala nikakvih problema!
> 
> 
> Ja sam također dobila epiduralnu i sve je prošlo ok. Doduše, tek su mi je dali pred kraj poroda kad sam bila otvorena 8 cm (pola doze) iako sam je tražila otkad sam ušla u rodilište i bila otvorena 1,5 cm, a nisam je imala namjeru tražiti-optimistički sam mislila kako cu rodit u 15 minuta kao moja mama, baka, prabaka, sestra i teta. Inspirirala me za to žena koja je u boxu razbila željezni krevet rađajuci, a mi smo u predrađaoni to sve slušali.Bol na dripu je neizdrživa( 6 sati grčenja i urlikanja) i bila sam polu luda. Ogorčena sam na uporno forsiranje prirodnog poroda kao da živimo u špiljsko doba. Toplo preporučujem epiduralnu svim rodiljama koje ne podnose fizičku bol, kao ja. Sad ponovo imam roditi u 08. mjesecu i živim u strahu da me opet čeka borba sa doktorima i sestrama dok ih ne uvjerim da mi je daju, jer su žilavi i ne žele je dati. Duboko sam uvjerena da više komplikacija nastane kad se forsira prirodan porod pod svaku cijenu, a on ne ide pa ne ide, nego u slučajevima sa epiduralnom ili carskim. Sve moje poznanice koje sad nakon poroda imaju trajne probleme sa svojim zdravljem i zdravljem bebe, imaju ih zato jer im je bio forsiran prirodan porod.


Jubicha, ja bih rekla da malo brkas pojmove   :Smile:  

Forsirani prirodan porod nikako  ne moze biti prirodan porod ak je forsiran.  Ti si vjerojatno pricala o vaginalnom porodu, ne o prirodnom porodu.




> Bol na dripu je neizdrživa( 6 sati grčenja i urlikanja) i bila sam polu luda.


Nazalost, nije ni cudo da si pozeljela epiduralnu kad su ti sibnuli drip   :Sad:    I znam kako je na dripu, i ja sam ga nazalost iskusila...




> Ogorčena sam na uporno forsiranje prirodnog poroda kao da živimo u špiljsko doba


Nije to kao da zivimo u spiljsko doba - da je, pustili bi te na miru da rodis, i sigurno bi brze i s manje boli rodila - zagarantirano.  Ovako vecini zena trudovi uspore kad dodju u bolnicu (zbog straha), pa osoblje nema potrebe pricekati da se zena smiri i da trudovi krenu, nego imaju potrebu ubrzati stvar dripom.  Dakle, ovo nema nikakve veze sa spiljskim porodima, ovo je obican hrvatski porod na kojem doktori imaju potrebu kontrolirati stvari, ubrzavati ih i po potrebi rezati ak zatreba itd - a rezultat svega toga - vrlo cesto zene koje ne dozive ljepotu poroda nego pozele ne roditi vise   :Sad:  





> Toplo preporučujem epiduralnu svim rodiljama koje ne podnose fizičku bol, kao ja


Sigurna sam da bi ti puno bolje podnijela svoju bol da su ti je dopustili, umjesto toga oni su tebi SIBNULI umjetne trudove pa ko prezivi pricat ce.
Vjeruj mi da te razumijem u potpunosti - prosla sam taj put.  I poucena tim iskustvom ZNAM na cemu cu inzistirati sljedeci put, a to ce definitivno biti cinjenica da me se ostavi na miru da rodim.  Moje tijelo ZNA sto mu je ciniti, samo ga se treba pustiti i ne pozurivati kako doktori misle da bi trebalo.  Moje tijelo zna bolje.

Ta bol ima svoju svrhu... i dijete je osjeti.  Sto je s djetetom u utrobi koje osjeti svu silinu dripa a nema blagodati epiduralne da ne osjeti tu bol kao sto je ne osjeti majka?  Dijete osjeti sve.  Kako se ono osjeca u toj cijeloj prici?  Mene to muci puno vise od cinjenice da mene porod boli - ja sam velika i prosla stosta u zivotu, ono nije.  Dijete tek izlazi na svijet i zelim mu omoguciti najbezbolniji moguci porod (ne sebi, njemu   :Saint:  ).

----------


## donna

ja sam bila stalno na dripu i bilo je aaaaaajmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee užas da bi svakako završila u noći na carskom kao hitno   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## apricot

nije to baš kod svakoga isto: mene prvi porod, uz drip, nije nešto bolio, a ovoga se, bome, dobro sjećam   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Ak si bila srece ko ja, onda si i spazmex dobila uz drip   :Grin:

----------


## Frida

Ili je kao ja, dobivala malu dozu  :Grin: .

----------


## jubicha

> jubicha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Bol na dripu je neizdrživa( 6 sati grčenja i urlikanja) i bila sam polu luda. ....
> 
> 
> s ovim dijelom tvog posta se slažem, i ja sam bila na dripu. 
> 
> 
> ...


slažem se s tim, vjerovatno si u pravu

----------


## jubicha

> jubicha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Anna8 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam mislila da je vaginalni porod sve što nije carski, ali rado cu se educirati ako mi pojasniš razliku između vaginalnog i prirodnog poroda.
Kako se zove porod kada doktori uporno forsiraju da žena rodi bez pomoci moderne medicine, iako joj je ona potrebna- znači strogo naturale kako su rađale naše prabake, ako nije isforsirani prirodan porod :? ?

----------


## apricot

> Ak si bila srece ko ja, onda si i spazmex dobila uz drip


nisam dobila intravenozni, nego gel.

----------


## anchie76

Pokusala sam ti popraviti citiranje Jubicha.. trebalo mi je 15 min da skuzim gdje si ti pisala u toj cijeloj prici.. nadam se da sam dobro skuzila.




> Ja sam mislila da je vaginalni porod sve što nije carski,


Tocno   :Smile:  




> ali rado cu se educirati ako mi pojasniš razliku između vaginalnog i prirodnog poroda.


Vaginalni je svaki koji nije carski.  Prirodni porod je vaginalni porod u kojem se postuju fizioloske potrebe zene u porodu.  Znaci onakav kakvim ga je priroda zamislila





> Kako se zove porod kada doktori uporno forsiraju da žena rodi bez pomoci moderne medicine, iako joj je ona potrebna- znači strogo naturale kako su rađale naše prabake, ako nije isforsirani prirodan porod :? ?


brkas pojmove... Ako doktori forsiraju prirodan porod bez pomoci moderne medicine, a pritom prokinu vodenjak, daju drip, postave zenu na ledja, pristekaju joj ctg, zarezu jer epiziotomija treba - to onda nikako nije strogo naturale porod kako ti spominjes.  To je okrutan hrvatski bolnicki porod.  Neznam kako bi ga drugacije nazvala.  Al s prirodom veze nema. 

Prirodan porod se NE MOZE forsirati.. prirodan porod odradi tijelo zene samo (jer zna sto mu je ciniti) ako mu se omoguce neometani uvjeti   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ak si bila srece ko ja, onda si i spazmex dobila uz drip  
> 
> 
> nisam dobila intravenozni, nego gel.


Eto vidis   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

jubicha, procitaj price s poroda koje je anchie76 linkala negdje gore, pa ces vidjeti sta je prirodni porod. 

aha, zaboravila sam spomenuti, anchie, fali ti jos jedna prica  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62424

----------


## jubicha

> Pokusala sam ti popraviti citiranje Jubicha.. trebalo mi je 15 min da skuzim gdje si ti pisala u toj cijeloj prici.. nadam se da sam dobro skuzila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jubicha prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja mislim da su shvatili što sam htjela reci svi laici (kao ja) koji nisu specijalizirali ginekologiju, nisam studirala medicinu pa se me mogu raspravljati na tom nivou, ali cilj mog javljanja na forumu je da pomognem buducim rodiljama da shvate što ih realno ceka u rodilištu, jer im na tečaju za trudnice pričaju bajke koje nemaju veze sa stvarnošcu (to mi je također rekla i glavna doktorica u rodilištu). 

_anchie76 editirala post da se kuzi gdje je jubicha pisala_

----------


## anchie76

Jubicha,

kuzim da si nova i da ti mozda treba pomoc, al daj molim te kad stisnes CITIRAJ, onda svoj tekst napisi na kraju citata (na dnu)..  nemoj ga ubaciti u citat mojih rijeci, samo ja valjda znam sto sam ja pisala a sto si ti pa mogu skuziti, drugi nema sanse da ce se igrati detektivske igre.

I ovaj post sam ti prepravila, pa probaj ubuduce ovako kako sam ti rekla.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja mislim da su shvatili što sam htjela reci svi laici (kao ja) koji nisu specijalizirali ginekologiju, nisam studirala medicinu pa se me mogu raspravljati na tom nivou, ali cilj mog javljanja na forumu je da pomognem buducim rodiljama da shvate što ih realno ceka u rodilištu, jer im na tečaju za trudnice pričaju bajke koje nemaju veze sa stvarnošcu (to mi je također rekla i glavna doktorica u rodilištu).


Ni ja, a ni mnogi na forumu nisu specijalizirali ginekologiju niti studirali medicinu.  Skoro svi smo laici na tom polju   :Smile:    No to ne znaci da ne mozemo razlikovati vaginalni (hrvatski   :Grin:  ) od prirodnog poroda.

Uvjeti u nasim bolnicama se poboljsavaju, i sa svakom novom rodiljom koja inzistira da joj se dijete rodi na najnjezniji nacin - stvari se krecu na bolje.  Polako, ali na bolje.

To sto su nasi uvjeti u rodilistima takvi, nisu nasa djeca kriva, niti zato trebaju patiti i radjati se uz drip.  Svako dijete je zasluzilo prirodan porod, i sansu da se rodi na taj nacin   :Smile:

----------


## dan

Ja sam rodila s epiduralnom prije 11 god, nisam je tražila sami su mi je dali. Zapravo nikad mi nije bilo jasno zašto! Pretpostavljam jer sam bila otvorena samo 2cm i dalje ništa, nakon epiduralne počela sam se otvarati i rodila za 4 sata. 
Sad sam trudna i voljela bi roditi prirodno, ako će to biti moguće!
Moram priznati da je jedino dobro to što bolova doslovno nema!
A posljedice su bile grozne sama inekcija boli sva sreća traje kratko. Drugo jutro kad sam se htijela ustati  i otići na WC noge me nisu služile kao i narednih 3-4 dana, vozila sam se u kolicima, kao da mi ih je netko izmlatil, poslije dva dana dobila sam urinarnu infekciju i mislila sam da je tu kraj, ali kičma je osijetila svoje, pola godine nisam mogla dijete dignuti iz krevetiča.
To je bilo moje iskustvo s epiduralnom, zato bi sada ipak voljela roditi brzo i prirodno sa što manje muka! A tko nebi!!!

----------


## iva_luca

Protiv! 

Iako sam prvorotka debelo poslije 40-te godine, IVF trudnoća (dakle, vjerovala sam modernoj medicini u godinama kada je to bilo potrebno dok je trajala borba s neplodnošću) želim svoju curicu roditi prirodno, bez medikamenata i aktivnog vođenja. Mirovala sam veći dio trudnoće, kondicija mi je 0 bodova, prag boli mi nije baš na zavidnoj razini....ali ipak... najbolje za moje dijete je ipak ono što je priroda namijenila...

Vjerujem da beba, ako je sve ostalo u redu, sama izabire trenutak kada će doći na svijet (doduše, čini mi se da jedna bebina žlijezda svojim sazrijevanjem potiče cijeli proces, ali, meni se nekako više sviđa razmišljati da to moje dijete već odlučuje o bitnim životnim stvarima   :Embarassed:  ), pa stoga ne želim niti razmatrati mogućnost aktivno vođenog poroda. Vjerojatnost da mi ovo bude jedini porod je relativno velika (iako neću odustati) i ne bih željela lišiti se 

S druge strane, poučena iskustvom neplodnosti, nisam apsolutno protiv medicinskih intervencija ako su one nužne   :Grin:  Ali samo i jedino u slučaju potrebe!

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam odgovorila da.

Ali...ja sam rodila carski, i sad mi žao što sam bila u totalnoj anesteziji. Draže bi mi bilo da sam probala pod episuralnom.

Vjerojatno će i sljedeći porod biti carski, jer me sad pomalo strah VBAC, ali bih rado probala epiduralnu.

----------


## iva_luca

> ....... i ne bih željela lišiti se *tog iskustva*


Ups, umjesto uredi, kliknula pošalji....

----------


## Biomama

ABSOLUTNO PROTIV,  ja da sam uzela epi  nebi mogla ni roditi vec bi me vodili na carski.

----------


## Mrvna

Rodila ja u međuvremenu, bez epiduralne, i mislim da je ni sljedeći put neću tražiti. Bolilo je, ali ne neizdrživo. I hvala bogu, nisu mi je sami ponudili a ja je nisam spominjala, jer da se poveo razgovor o tome, možda bih i poklekla iako sumnjam...

----------


## mikka

de, mrvna, napisi kako je bilo, sta nas drzis u neizvjesnosti  :Grin:

----------


## Anamarija5

meni su dali epiduralnu jer sam inzistirala...meni je to bio prvi porod...
a tebi je drugi, pa ako si prvi preživjela bez epiduralne onda možeš i ovaj...držim vam fige da sve prođe u redu i da ne boli previše...  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## BP

> induciranog poroda, veća je mogučnost epiziotomije, sposobnost tiskanja svedena na minimum, što znači nalijeganje na trbuh pod obavezno, kasnije ti spiče kateter (ne i meni, ja sam tražila kahlicu), nemreš hodati jer te noge ne služe,a da ne govorim o tome da ti prčkaju oko leđne moždine


ja se s ovim ne bi slozila

ja sam uzela epi, nitko mi nije nalijegao na trbuh, kateter se prezivi, traje ravno 10 sec, a hodala sam vec par sati nakon poroda

----------


## kunda

Pozdrav svima. Eto nova sam na forumu i malo prije sam glasala ZA. Zasto? Pa muz i ja smo govorili o tome kako zelimo makar 4ero djece i ja sam odlucila kako ne zelim da se odmah na prvom porodu skomiram, da mi se nesto zamjeri tako da sam se odlucila za epiduralnu. Sve je bilo super i u tri tiskanja bebac je izasao van, nije bilo nikakvih nagnjecenja, prckanja po lednoj mozdini (osim onog malog uboda kojeg prakticki nisam niti osjetila). Nisu me niti rezali nego samo zasili 2 sava i 3 sata nakon poroda sam hodala najnormalnije. 
Istina je zapravo da su sve ove price individualne i naravno svi branimo svoje stajaliste.
Moram jos reci da je moj djed bio anesteziolog koji je prvi u bivsoj nam drzavi uveo epiduralnu (mislim negdje krajem '70ih) i to u Rijeci (bio je po svijetu pa je prenosio svoje iskustvo). Ja sam se naravno savjetovala sa njime i on je rekao svakako epiduralna (to mi je rekao kao djed koji se brine za unuku a zna gotovo sve o toj temi). Ja sam isto cula i citala o tome kako epiduralna steti majci i djetetu, no djed mi je rekao da zapravo do djeteta nista ne stigne i da nema brige. 
Zar mislite da bi mi vlastiti djed savjetovao nesto sto moze nastetiti meni ili njegovom praunuku?
Sada sam treci puta trudna i mislim da cu opet traziti epiduralnu, a kada budem trudna zadnji put mislim da cu mozda i pokusati vidjeti koliko sam jaka i sposobna, tako da ipak ne propustim te 'cari' o kojima pricaju zagovornici druge strane. 
Jos jedan pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## betty blue

Ja protiv.

Jer ja to mogu  :Grin:   Ne idealiziram porod, ja znam da će boliti, znam da ću umirati od bolova, ali se ne bojim boli.

Namještali su mi iščašen lakat i dva puta mi je doktor na živo slomljen nos ispravljao i porođajnu bol zamišljam kao 10ak sati takvih bolova. I mislim da ja to mogu   :Grin:  

I umišljam da je sav taj doživljaj boli nekako u glavi, znalo mi se često dogoditi kad bi mi bilo bolesno hladno i ona drhtavica uhvati i cvokoću zubi i već prste ne osjećam da se naprosto prepustim toj hladnoći, nek me odnese i gle nije mi više hladno. Pokušavam se psihički pripremiti na bol i dokazati sebi i mužu svoje sposobnosti. A i da se poslije mogu hvaliti kako sam snažna žena   :Laughing:

----------


## lollipop

> Namještali su mi iščašen lakat i dva puta mi je doktor na živo slomljen nos ispravljao i porođajnu bol zamišljam kao 10ak sati takvih bolova. I mislim da ja to mogu   :


ma ne boli toliko... 
ovog bi trena 100 puta rađe rađala, nego nedajbože namještala lakat/nos...
ako si sve to stojički podnijela rodit ćeš, a da nećeš ni znat.  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

ma radati je super, kakav lakat i nos  :Razz:  

nakon prvog poroda sam se osjecala grozno, ponizeno, silovano, odvratno, i taj psihicki dio mi je bilo puno gori od fizickog (oporavljala sam se 2 mjeseca), iako je beba bila divna. nisam zaboravila niti jedan trenutak u toj prokletoj radaoni. 

nakon drugog (kucnog) poroda sam skuzila kako stvarno zaboravis da te ista bolilo u sekundi. i kako te taj porod ispuni, dobijes novu snagu, maltene se ponovo rodis. covjece, kakva terapija, to se jednostavno ne da opisati. i ti trudovi su na kraju romanticni, ne gledas na to kao na neke bolove, bas je dobro, jer znas da tvoje tijelo i beba zajedno rade na tome da se sto prije vidite. ma divota. sve sto ostaje su predivna sjecanja, od kojih se najezis svaki put. kakva suprotnost :/ 

(ne znam kuzi li se, jos sam uvijek pod dojmom svog drugog poroda  :Grin:  )

nije ni cudo da preporucaju epiduralnu kad se rada u bolnicama. u takvom okruzenju i najlaksi porod mora boliti :/

----------


## Cubana

> nije ni cudo da preporucaju epiduralnu kad se rada u bolnicama. u takvom okruzenju i najlaksi porod mora boliti :/


Ne bih baš tako generalizirala. 
Žao mi je što ti je bilo tako grozno, ali na sreću nemaju svi takvo iskustvo bolničkog poroda.

----------


## Mrvna

Slažem se s mikkom. Moj porod, iako u bolnici, je bio divan. Probušili su mi vodenjak a da nisam ni znala što će napraviti, muž mi je kasnio zbog snijega i silnih sudara po gradu, bila sam prestrašena provorotkinja ali sam porod, ono što smo ja i moje dijete odradili - to je bio odličan timski rad  :Love:  

Pišu žene kako su u 12:43 započeli trudovi koji su trajali 9 i pol sati, pa su u 19:52 došle u bolnicu gdje su u boksu završile 13 minuta poslije a doktorica je imala madež na lijevom uhu i čarape od 15 dena. 
Jesam li jedina koja pojma nema u koliko sati je bilo šta i tko je uopće bio tamo? Razmišljala sam o svemu i svačemu ali kad bi došao trud, mislila sam samo kako ga što bolje prodisati i on bi onda prošao a nastupilo bi olakšanje. To je bila moja anestezija, moja epiduralna. Tako je prošlo vrijeme, Lucija se rodila, nakon 3 sata sam ustala, otišla pod tuš, nakon toga primila posjete.... 

Ponosna sam na to kako je sve prošlo, kako je moje tijelo odradilo jedan zahtjevan posao   :Smile:  Vjerujem da ni sljedeći put neću tražiti epiduralnu. 

(For the record, šmizla sam koja se boji boli i kojoj su išle na živce "one koje slave moć i snagu žene" u 21. stoljeću u kojem boli ne bi trebalo biti   :Grin: )

----------


## betty blue

ja te psihičke boljke lako gurnem pod tepih   :Grin:  jedna od vještina koju sam naučila je množenje s nulom i sve što mi ne paše lijepo stavim u zagradu i pomnožim s nulom. Mirna ja mirna bosna.
Naravno da ću napravit sve u mojoj moći da porod ide kako ga zamišljam, ali ako tako ne bude, već sad sam se odlučila ne zamarati s time.

A što se boli tiče, ne znam, mislim da je strah gori od boli...

----------


## lore

meni je isto porod u bolnici bio super  :Smile:  izuzev neke sestre koja je komentirala kad sam jauknula: "joj ti nece pomoci", a meni je doslo da je pogodim tavom o glavu 8) dobila sam epiduralnu koju cak nisam ni htjela prije poroda, a na kraju mi je bilo drago kad sam je usred poroda trazila jer su trudovi bili jako intenzivni i sacuvala mi je snagu za kraj..nisam imala nikakve efekte niti sam osjetila nesto kad su mi je davali..bitno je da je anesteziolog dobar i da zna dozirati..mislim da je stvarno svaki porod individualan i ja cu opet sljedeci put roditi u petrovoj, samo se nadam s muzicem pokraj jer je ovaj put bila inkubacija zbog meningitisa..isto kao sto je netko rekao gore se ne sjecam pola trudova, razmisljala sam samo da ih prodisem i izdrzim do kraja..sve u svemu bilo je bas lijepo, doktori i sestre su bili super...ja sam inace nakon poroda zavrsila s kronicnom anemijom, predlagali su mi transfuziju krvi, ali sam radije uzela infuziju zeljezom...da nisam radjala u bolnici uopce ne znam kako bi to sanirala :/

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Glasala sa ZA, a apsolutni sam zagovornik prirodnog poroda pa ću objasniti  tu kontradikciju. 
1.	Porod 2001. Prirodne trudove prohodala i prodisala nekih 20 sati nastojeći što kasnije doći na Sv.Duh  i izbjeći njihove intervencije. Nisu mi vjerovali da sam toliko dugo izdržala doma (kao, prvorotkinj su kukavice), ali kad su vidjeli da sam 9 cm otvorena, bilo je –opa!
No, ipak im je bilo teško čekati taj 1 cm pa su mi spičili drip, sat i pol pakla,povraćanja, katetera, izdržala sam,nije problem, istisnula dijete u 2 truda u jednoj minuti.
2.	Porod  2004., nažalost, pukao vodenjak, litre iscurile, a 12 sati nijednog truda,došla u bolnicu –posve zatvorena.Voda otišla, dali mi drip, šest sati katastrofe, ljubazno mi nudili epiduralnu, odbila sam u strahu da neću moći dobro tiskati i da će mi dijete ostati zaglavljeno u izgonu. I njega sam istisnula u jednoj minuti.
3.	Porod  prije 3 mj. ,kraj 2008.Zbog vrlo rijetke infekcije i nemogućnosti procjene što će biti s djetetom, nakon prenesenog  termina dogovorena indukcija,dakle, drip od jutra do večeri.Unaprijed procjenjeno da će porod  trajati preko 12 sati, uzv pokazao da dijete nema dobar položaj  i da to može usporiti  izgon. Tražila sam i dobila ep. No, već druga doza nije uopće  djelovala, a doktorica nije htjela pozvati anesteziologa (iako je bio u susjednom boksu) da vidi je li se kateter pomaknuo  i zašto ne djeluje.Ostala sam na max.dozi dripa , a to je u usporedbi s prirodnim trudovima kao kad zvuk sa zvučnika sa 2 pomaknete na 10 , tako da vam rasturi mozak. Da stvar bude gora, nakon što sam bila  posve otvorena, dijete je zapelo na ušću, ali je doktorica tvrdila da ja zapravo nemam snage za tiskanje.Tek je u noćnom dežurstvu  dr.Habek  zarotirao bebu i odmah sam ju rodila u 1 minuti.  
Neću uopće računati ono vrijeme prije doba izgona, već samo 3 i pol sata luđačkog dripa nakon toga, povraćanje, bol u očnim dupljama toliku da nisam smjela ni na sekundu otvoriti oči, traumu zbog koje ni sada, 3 mj. poslije često plačem i ne spavam normalno, nikad prije nisam mislila da mogu doživjeti toliku bol i vjerojatno ću neko vrijeme pisati po forumima, valjda dok to ne probavim.
Zaključak:kod prirodnog poroda, pa čak i tamo gdje drip kratko traje, epiduralnu smatram rezultatom neopravdanog  straha, razmaženosti  ili  jednostavno komocije.Porod je oduvijek bolio i bolit će sa svrhom.No, tamo gdje je žena podvrgnuta  modernoj  bolničkoj mašineriji i komplikacijama, davanje  ep. nije hir već djelo milosrđa. Kad je sve umjetno i ep. je 
nužnost,a mom djetetu nije bilo ništa bolje u onim trenucim kad je i meni bilo užasno, niti gore kad je meni bilo dobro, kriv je drip , a ne epid.Onog dijela poroda gdje sam imala ep. 
sjećam se sa smješkom i nije bilo nikakvih loših nuspojava. Da moram ponovo roditi maksimalno bih se potrudila da to bude prirodni porod, ali ako bih morala trpjeti komplikacije i inženjering,potrudila bih se dobiti ep.Nisam razmažena, ni na jednom porodu nisam glasa ispustila, ni da me kolju valjda ne bih vrištala, samo su suze curile, a i one su presahnule od silne dehidracije.Zato me i živciraju žene koje nisu osjetile ništa osim prirodnih trudova pa za ep. kažu – ne, hvala, ja sam hrabra!
 Kad nemam sepsu i ja kažem – ne, hvala, ne treba mi antibiotik, ja sam hrabra!

----------


## Mrvna

> Kad nemam sepsu i ja kažem – ne, hvala, ne treba mi antibiotik, ja sam hrabra!


Good point. 
Meni su pred kraj iz nekog razloga dali malo dripa, sam izlazak bebe je trajao 40ak minuta (kaže MM, ja ne bih znala procijeniti) ali opet ne bih epiduralnu_ ako ne moram_.

Primjećujem u cijeloj ovoj priči da će svatko reagirati drukčije na bol, ne boli nas jednako, uvjeti nisu isti... nema mjesta osuđivanju koju god stranu izabrale. 
Puno sam mozgala o epiduralnoj tijekom trudnoće - u jednom trenutku sam postala svjesna da ju priželjkujem ali ju ne bih bila uzela zbog vjerojatne osude. "Osuda" možda zvuči kao pregrub izraz ali ne mogu se osloboditi dojma da ima žena koje u želji da promoviraju prirodan porod prežestoko napadaju sve koje se odluče na nešto drugo.

----------


## betty blue

Mrvna, ovo si super rekla, i ja se ponekad uhvatim da razmišljam o carskom rezu, nije da ga priželjkujem, ali da se dogodi...  :Rolling Eyes:  obično u tenutcima slabosti duha.

Ono što sam možda nespretno pokušala reći je da strah od boli vjerovatno uvelike utječe na stavove o epiduralnoj. Neke žene će možda unaprijed tražiti epiduralnu, takve stavove smatram pretjeranima (a ne želim osuđivati). 
Smatram da porod nije vađenje zuba, pa ajmo umrtvit meso jer ionako zub ide u smeće. Htjela bih iskusiti cijeli proces, biti svjesna svakog trenutka jer su to trenutci u kojima moje sijete dolazi na svijet...
Nena-Jabuka, ne želim te živcirati   :Grin:  ali zašto meni ne bilo dopušteno maštati o donekle prirodnom porodu i vjerovati u snagu svog tijela? Mene isto tako živciraju ljudi koji kažu "Je je sad tako govoriš, vidit ćeš kad počnu trudovi, molit ćeš za epiduralnu". Općenito, bilo kakve izjave koje u meni potiču inat mi idu na živce. Meni tad baš dođe da rodim doma i kažem i Evo ti sad, aj sad reci.

 :Grin:  

Al načelno se slažem s Nenom-Jabukom, pretpostavljam da jednom kad si u uvučen u mašinu, nema povratka i vjerovatno drip (kako su to već mnogi istakli) vuče za sobom epiduralnu...
nisam vidjela temu drip-da ili ne, tu bi trebalo početi...al opet, drip nije nešto što se bira. Uglavnom (disklejmer) svi moji prethodni postovi su pisatni sa premisom da nisam dobila drip.

----------


## mikka

> Ono što sam možda nespretno pokušala reći je da strah od boli vjerovatno uvelike utječe na stavove o epiduralnoj.


ali kod prvorotki je strah uvjetovan mitovima o bolnom porodu. mislim da se taj mit poceo siriti kad je porod preseljen u bolnice.




> "Je je sad tako govoriš, vidit ćeš kad počnu trudovi, molit ćeš za epiduralnu".


evo, o ovome pricam gore. od koje zene ste cule pricu kako je porod divan? kako ne boli, ekstatican je a ponekad i orgazmican? koliko ste lijepih prica s poroda u zivotu cule? ja samo par, vecina ih je kucnih poroda (ima prica na forumu), a neki su hvalatiboze i iz bolnica. 

btw, moj prvi porod je bio induciran, i nakon par sati umiranja pod dripom sam i ja trazila epiduralnu, mislila sam da cu umrijeti. nisam ju dobila, odignoriralo me osoblje  :Grin:  (kasnije mi je bilo drago).

samo pojasnjenje mog gornjeg posta--*fizicki* sam se oporavljala 2 mjeseca, nisam mogla hodati mjesec dana a sjediti dva ili cak vise, ni na slaufu niti icemu. psihicki sam se oporavila tek nakon drugog, predivnog, savrsenog kucnog poroda. i danas mi se zeludac dize kad prolazim pored rodilista (svih).

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena-Jabuka, ne želim te živcirati   ali zašto meni ne bilo dopušteno maštati o donekle prirodnom porodu i vjerovati u snagu svog tijela? Mene isto tako živciraju ljudi koji kažu "Je je sad tako govoriš, vidit ćeš kad počnu trudovi, molit ćeš za epiduralnu". Općenito, bilo kakve izjave koje u meni potiču inat mi idu na živce. Meni tad baš dođe da rodim doma i kažem i Evo ti sad, aj sad reci.
>  
> Al načelno se slažem s Nenom-Jabukom, pretpostavljam da jednom kad si u uvučen u mašinu, nema povratka i vjerovatno drip (kako su to već mnogi istakli) vuče za sobom epiduralnu...
> nisam vidjela temu drip-da ili ne, tu bi trebalo početi...al opet, drip nije nešto što se bira. Uglavnom (disklejmer) svi moji prethodni postovi su pisatni sa premisom da nisam dobila drip.


Ma šta bih se ja nervirala, pa nisi ništa loše rekla.   :Smile:  Ja sam anketno pitanje shvatila u smislu- jeste li imale epiduralnu, da li biste je uzele i zašto i treba li to izbaciti iz bolnica. Navela sam svoje primjere htijući reći da se okolnosti i kod jedne te iste žene mogu promijeniti, a kamoli ne kod različitih žena.Prije nego sam rodila svoje prvo dijete moje su dvije kolegice s posla rodile s edpiduralnom, bile su oduševljene, ali mene nisu uspjele pokolebati u stavu da meni ne treba. 
I sad bih ponovo za prva dva poroda odbila ep. , ali bih za 3. ponovno tražila. 
Možda sam ovaj put toliko traumatizirana i zbog činjenice što sam znala da se na porodu može prenijeti infekcija na dijete (o toksoplazmi je riječ), a porodničari su se ponašali kao da o tome nemaju blage veze.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   MM kaže da je bi užasnut što oni ne pokazuju namjeru taj porod privesti kraju dok se ja trzam i skačem po krevetu i već me je vidio na carskom, a to bi bila najgora solucija jer su kod sekcije šanse za prelazak nametnika znatno veće. Valjda i zbog tog straha za dijete imam malo jači PTSP.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Svakako, smatram da se ne treba boriti protiv ep. jer je ona jedina od kemije koja zaista olakša kad je najteže, ali se treba boriti da ne dolazimo u situaciju da nam treba. 
Slažem se da su najsretnije one koje su rodile doma.   :Heart:  
 Kako ne volim biti radikalna ni u čemu, ne mogu galamiti ni protiv dripa i ostalih medicinskih intervencija u porodu jer one nisu izmišljene radi mrcvarenja žena, već radi spašavanje života i sprečavanja trajnih oštećenja. Ne vjerujem da u našim rodilištima rade sadistički manijaci koji se vole iživljavati nad rodiljama (možda se i nađe koji? )   :Laughing:   ili nekakvi drip-dokoličari , ali je problem industrijalizacija poroda i nedostatak individualnog pristupa (čast iznimkama). Kod nas dođeš roditi i dobiješ drip ko porciju u menzi!   :?  
Sorry što sam opet odužila, nadam se da sam bila jasna da bih odgovorila sestri, susjedi, prijateljici da li da traži ep. – nemoj. Šanse da imaš normalan, uredan porod su i statistički i realno znatno veće nego da se dogodi onaj gdje bi ep. bila nužna, a i da te potrefi baš takav u kojem ćeš je iz dubine duše željeti, kod nas je i statistički i realno veća vjerojatnost da je baša tada nećeš dobiti.

----------


## lore

u potpunosti potpisujem nenu  :Smile:  
ja kad cu ponovo radjati cu ponovo postupiti prema okolnostima, ako uspijem bez epiduralne naravno da je necu traziti, a kad bi opet imala isti porod opet bi je zatrazila..
sto se tice ovih problema s posljedicama mislim da to puno ovisi o anesteziologu..kod mene bas nije bilo nikakvih posljedica...zbog tih sat i pol vremena epiduralne za vrijeme koje su mi dali drip nisam ga nesto posebno ni osjetila, a opet sam sretna sto sam dobila drip i sto je beba izasla brzo van jer je slicno kao u neninom slucaju moglo doci do prelaska streptokoka grupe b (pri carskom se beba lakse zarazi, a potreban je brz porod da sve prodje super) i tako je u mojem slucaju s dripom i bilo..
vjerujem da je kod kuce super roditi, da mogu i ja bi :Smile: ..ali se opet ne bi usudila jer ne znam sto bi da dodje do komplikacija na porodu ili da ponovo zatrebam infuziju..

----------


## Inesica

ja bi se nadovezala na bol koja se osjeti tijekom poroda. barem ono kako ju ja doživljavam.

nikako je se ne može uspoređivati sa nekom boli koja se dogodi prilikom ozljede. kada se ozlijedimo tijelo šalje jedne hormone koji signaliziraju opasnost i bol kod namještanja kosti, uganuća noge, vađenja zuba... je definitivno druge vrste.

kod poroda, kada je prirodna ravnoteža hormona, tijelo ne šalje hormone opasnosti nego hormone zbog kojih se skroz drugačije percipira bol. htjeli mi to ili ne. i jednostavno se drugačije nosimo sa boli.

dođe trud, boli te, fokusiraš se, zduraš ga i do drugog truda možeš se i smješiti i opuštati i pripremati se za njega.

ako ti treba namjestiti dvije kosti, vjerujem da ti između namještanja definitivno nije do smijeha.

ali prirodna ravnoteža hormona definitivno se narušava dripom i ostalim popratnim situacijama koje nailazimo u bolničkim porodima. od osobe do osobe je koliko se može nositi sa određenom smetnjom u bolnicama i u kojoj mjeri. ne smeta nas sve jednako i za neke stvari nismo niti svjesne koliko nas smetaju dok se ne nađemo u baš toj situaciji. neki put se može raditi o skroz banalnim stvarima koje nas inače ne bi izbacile iz takta.


glasala sam da ne bi epiduralnu. odnosno niti sam ju imala prva dva puta tako ju niti ne priželjkujem treći put.

koja je okolnost kada bi o njoj razmišljala. ne znam, možda neka slična kod Nene-jabuke. mada mi je tamo prvo palo na pamet da koji vrag su išli mrcvariti a ne odmah na carski (ja iz krajnosti u krajnost), a onda je poslije napisano da je carski bio još veća opasnost. u takvim situacijama bi razmišljala o svemu i onda odlučila.

----------


## Leilani-m

Ja ne bi epiduralnu. Ali rodila sam uz epiduralnu, na žalost. Nakon sati užasnih bolova (inducirani porod - zbog lažne izjave doktora), padanja otkucaja srca malcu, bez ikakvog napretka, otvaranja, spuštanja bebea, mene na kisiku - odmah sam potpisala za epiduralnu jer je ono bilo totalno neljudski. U načelu sam protiv, ježim se na to da me netko bode u kičmu, ali eto... okolnosti su bile takve da je bilo ili epiduralna i drip do maksimuma ili carski bez anestezije... J.. te izbor  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> Ja ne bi epiduralnu. Ali rodila sam uz epiduralnu, na žalost. Nakon sati užasnih bolova (inducirani porod - zbog lažne izjave doktora), padanja otkucaja srca malcu, bez ikakvog napretka, otvaranja, spuštanja bebea, mene na kisiku - odmah sam potpisala za epiduralnu jer je ono bilo totalno neljudski. U načelu sam protiv, ježim se na to da me netko bode u kičmu, ali eto... okolnosti su bile takve da je bilo ili epiduralna i drip do maksimuma ili carski bez anestezije... J.. te izbor


Ne kuzim zbog cega u takvim uvjetima nisu napravili carski?  :?  ak je bilo vremena za epiduralnu i drip do max, mogli su i carski napraviti.

----------


## princess puffy

> Ja ne bi epiduralnu. Ali rodila sam uz epiduralnu, na žalost. Nakon sati užasnih bolova (inducirani porod - zbog lažne izjave doktora), padanja otkucaja srca malcu, bez ikakvog napretka, otvaranja, spuštanja bebea, mene na kisiku - odmah sam potpisala za epiduralnu jer je ono bilo totalno neljudski. U načelu sam protiv, ježim se na to da me netko bode u kičmu, ali eto... okolnosti su bile takve da je bilo ili epiduralna i drip do maksimuma ili carski bez anestezije... J.. te izbor



carski bez anestezije??jednostavno nemoguće...osim toga carski se može napraviti i uz epiduralnu analgeziju,pa je vjerojatnije da nije bila potreba za SC.
ne razumijem zašto si napisala da si nažalost rodila uz epiduralnu?

----------


## *mamica*

Zanima me jel se epiduralna daje tako da njeno djelovanje traje do izgona, tj. izgon se ipak mora proživjeti uz bolne trudove? I postoji li mogućnost kad se dobije epiduralna prilikom izgona tražiti/dobiti stolčić, s obzirom na to da se ipak tijekom poroda pod epiduralnom, koliko sam shvatila, mora ležati na boku?

----------


## anchie76

Nisam znalac na ovom podrucju, samo mi je palo na pamet ono da se treba lezati nakon epiduralne da ne bi glava bolila... da li se uopce smije staviti na stolcic zena koja je dobila epiduralnu?

----------


## *mamica*

Nažalost, užasno se bojim bolova i iz tog razloga se odlučujem za epiduralnu, mada ponekad ipak poželim probati prirodni porod (nasreću, rodit ću u zemlji gdje je to sasvim normalno i rodilja ne treba kumiti i moliti da bi to dobila), pogotovo kad čitam kako se tijelo i trudovi mogu "osvijestiti" i kontrolirati tako da bol nije neizdrživa. Ipak ne znam koliko sam hrabra da to pokušam!
Osim toga, čula sam ovdje od par žena da su rodile sa epiduralnom (s tim da su im babice pazile na međicu, itd., tako da su prošle bez pucanja, epiziotomije, itd.) i nakon poroda su se super osjećale, nisu imale te glavobolje i sl., tako da ne znam za to ležanje i to.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja nisam morala ležati nakon epiduralne uopće. čak sam morala i hodati poslije poroda.

a do glavobolje dolazi, onako laički, koliko se sjećam objašnjenja anesteziologa, ako se anestetik razlije u nekakav prostor u koji se ne bi trebao razliti. uf, nadam se da će netko to bolje od mene objasniti.   :Embarassed:  
dakle, glavobolja nije posljedica svake epiduralne nego predstavlja nekakav postotak rizika, odnosno moguću komplikaciju.

----------


## princess puffy

glavobolja je posljedica nenamjernog "okrznuća "dure mater (jedne ovojnice) koja se može dogoditi i kod spinalne anestezije i epiduralne anestezijei/ili analgezije.Savjet da se leži nije imperativnog karaktera kod epidurala (kod spinalne anestezije ionako se ne možete pomaknuti dok ne popusti blok) tako da možete biti u položaju kojem hoćete za vrijeme poroda.

----------


## *mamica*

> ja nisam morala ležati nakon epiduralne uopće. čak sam morala i hodati poslije poroda.


Da, i ova jedna žena mi je rekla da je se ona slobodno kretala nakon epiduralne i ništa je nije bolilo, tako da nisam bila sigurna je li ipak malo odležala. Dodatna prednost epiduralne mi je to što se one uopće nisu osjećale iscrpljeno od poroda, a nažalost, mnoge druge koje su kod nas rodile bez epiduralne i uz ostale muke tipa drip, epiziotomija, danima nakon poroda su mi izgledale kao da lebde između života i smrti, a ne želim ni pomisliti da bih bila bespomoćna, iscrpljena i u nemogućnosti da brinem za svoje dijete  :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja imam iskustvo i s epiduralnom i bez epiduralne. mogu ti reći da sam se, bez obzira na drip i epiziotomiju, i relativno dug porod, bolje osjećala nakon poroda bez epiduralne. s epiduralnom, iako sam se i onda dobro osjećala, mi je malo falio onaj predivan, euforični osjećaj kad je sve gotovo i više ništa ne boli. 
nije osjećaj bola taj koji uzrokuje bespomoćnost i iscrpljenost  :/

----------


## princess puffy

slažem se,uopće se ne sjećam boli za vrijeme poroda samo beskrajnog osjećaja sreće

----------


## anchie76

> Da, i ova jedna žena mi je rekla da je se ona slobodno kretala nakon epiduralne i ništa je nije bolilo, tako da nisam bila sigurna je li ipak malo odležala. Dodatna prednost epiduralne mi je to što se one uopće nisu osjećale iscrpljeno od poroda, a nažalost, mnoge druge koje su kod nas rodile bez epiduralne i uz ostale muke tipa drip, epiziotomija, danima nakon poroda su mi izgledale kao da lebde između života i smrti, a ne želim ni pomisliti da bih bila bespomoćna, iscrpljena i u nemogućnosti da brinem za svoje dijete


Uz epiduralnu ti se znatno povecavaju sanse za ovim 


> a ne želim ni pomisliti da bih bila bespomoćna, iscrpljena i u nemogućnosti da brinem za svoje dijete


, a to je zbog cestog rezanja kod koristenja epiduralne, nalijeganja na stomak, nedovoljnog tiskanja pa koristenja vakuma itd.

Epiduralna povecava sanse da ce se trebati koristiti opet neka tehnologija da bi se zavrsio porod.

Kod prirodnog poroda (znaci ne koristenja anestezije i dripa itd), barem one koje sam ja vidjela, niti jedna zena nije bila kako je ti opisujes (ali jesu "umirale" od epiziotomije jos tjednima jer se nalijegalo na stomak da se zavrsi porod itd).  Zene nakon prirodnog poroda (primjeti da nisam rekla "kod vaginalnog", nego "prirodnog poroda") obicno imaju navalu energije, i daleko su od bespomocnog.  Procitaj ovih par prica pa reci kakav ti dojam ostavljaju   :Saint:    Da li mislis da su one bile bespomocne i preumorne da se brinu za svoju djecu nakon poroda, sto mislis?   :Smile:  

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Link 4

Link 5

----------


## krumpiric

iskreno, meni je NEVJEROJATNO, a nek budem shvaćena kakogod, da netko pri porodu koji ide super, dobro se otvara, nema drip, nema ništa slično od tih fuj intervencija i može šetat, želi da ga se imobilizira i zatupi, eto :/ 


isto tako mi je jasno da kad imaš drip, "umjetan" vaginalan porod i sve ostalo, želiš epiduralnu, ono #kad me već maltretiraju, i to nije ono što treba bit, nek barem ne znam  :Sad:  #

----------


## *mamica*

> iskreno, meni je NEVJEROJATNO, a nek budem shvaćena kakogod, da netko pri porodu koji ide super, dobro se otvara, nema drip, nema ništa slično od tih fuj intervencija i može šetat, želi da ga se imobilizira i zatupi, eto :/


Evo, konkretno moj slučaj, ne bojim se toliko prirodnih trudova (samo malčice   :Embarassed: ), koliko dripa, epiziotomije, nalijeganja i sl. Kako znati hoće li doći do toga ili ne? Kako se izboriti za epiduralnu usred poroda, kad moliš i kumiš da ti je daju, a oni znaju da im sada, tako bespomoćna, ne možeš ništa i da ti je ne moraju dati? A možda i ne mogu jer anesteziolog nije prisutan? To je meni problem...

----------


## krumpiric

ma znaš oće doći ili ne, meni je došlo jer nisam imala piiiiiiip hrabrosti reći točno što želim.
Neće doći ako se postaviš i izjasniš. Ne može ti nitko na silu ugurat drip.
Može eventualno na prevaru(meni su npr.rekli evo malo infuzije :shock:  )
al skužiš odma da je to nešto nenormalno, a ne infuzija  :Rolling Eyes:  


lijek za tebe bi bio educirana pratnja na porodu.  :/

----------


## argenta

> nije osjećaj bola taj koji uzrokuje bespomoćnost i iscrpljenost


Točno. Koliko god bolio drugi porod, makar nisam cijelu noć spavala, ja sam poslije imala snage i elana za što god hoćeš (otišla odmah na svojim nogama pod tuš).

Ali nakon dripca...  :Nope:  Uvijek ću podržati epiduralnu ako se drip nikako ne možeizbjeći.

----------


## Fidji

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iskreno, meni je NEVJEROJATNO, a nek budem shvaćena kakogod, da netko pri porodu koji ide super, dobro se otvara, nema drip, nema ništa slično od tih fuj intervencija i može šetat, želi da ga se imobilizira i zatupi, eto :/
> 
> 
> Evo, konkretno moj slučaj, ne bojim se toliko prirodnih trudova (samo malčice  ), koliko dripa, epiziotomije, nalijeganja i sl. Kako znati hoće li doći do toga ili ne? Kako se izboriti za epiduralnu usred poroda, kad moliš i kumiš da ti je daju, a oni znaju da im sada, tako bespomoćna, ne možeš ništa i da ti je ne moraju dati? A možda i ne mogu jer anesteziolog nije prisutan? To je meni problem...


Čini mi se da se više bojiš tog osjećaja bespomoćnosti, gubitka kontrole nego bola.
No, zapravo u prirodnom porodu zaista nisi bespomoćna, polegnuta na leđa, pod lijekovima, vezana za ctg.

Vidim da nisi u Hrvatskoj, ako možeš napiši nam gdje živiš.

Možda možeš raditi na tome da vratiš osjećaj kontrole tako što ćeš se puno informirati o porodu, možda možeš unaprijed posjetiti rodilište, popričati s primaljama.
Također možeš napraviti plan poroda.
U razmišljanju kako i što želiš može ti pomoći jako dobra Wagnerova knjiga "Pripremite se za porođaj":

http://razvojdjece.crolink.net/knjiga.asp?ID=2708

Također možeš pogledati plan poroda na našem potralu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=180&Show=1631

Naravno da i sudjelovanjem na forumu, možeš dobro iskristalizirati što želiš, a što ne želiš.
Tada ćeš kad porod krene, puno lakše "kormilariti" kroz njega. osoba od povjerenja koja će biti s tobom jako može pomoći u tome, ako je upoznata sa tvojim željama.

Svakako stavi dobre strane epiduralne na jednu stranu vage, a loše na drugu i onda vidi što je za tebe najbolje.
Napisat ću ti kasnije malo i tim dobrim i lošim stranama, sad moram ići, šmrkavac mi se probudio.

----------


## nika612

i sam glasala ZA. 

iako nista ja ne glasam, govorim samo kako je meni bilo i kakvo je moje iskustvo.

meni je porod bio tako koma, i tako mi je u losem sjecanju, da se iz tog razloga nikad nisam odlucila napisati pricu s poroda. desile su mi se sve najgore stvari, uz to nikako nije napredovao porod, bila sam 14 sati u boksu i nikako se nisam otvarala uz jak drip i vec je bila pomalo panika, pa sam vec potpisala za carski...i onda nekak krenulo i rodila. nista nisam osjetila i drago mi. al sam osjetila kad mi je dr lego na trbuh, potpuno me iznenadio, jer sam zmirila i nis nisam vidjela, izbio mi zrak, nije se pomaknuo da udahnem malo zraka, sjecam se te panike i to mi je bilo koma...

ja ne vjerujem da bih ja to izdrzala i drago mi je da sam imala epi, ali i da je na kraju sve dobro proslo...

----------


## princess puffy

> slažem se,uopće se ne sjećam boli za vrijeme poroda samo beskrajnog osjećaja sreće


ovo se odnosilo na izjavu cvjete 73 da nije osjećaj bola taj koji uzrokuje bespomoćnost i iscrpljenost (budući da me se krivo razumilo)
nisam rodila s epiduralnom (nisam htjela),dobila sam drip i ponavljam da se ne sjećam boli jer je moja glava bila potpuno spremna  i odlučna da moja beba neće dobiti baš nikakve medikamente zato što mene to boli..

----------


## Cubana

[quote="*mamica*"]


> . Kako se izboriti za epiduralnu usred poroda, kad moliš i kumiš da ti je daju, a oni znaju da im sada, tako bespomoćna, ne možeš ništa i da ti je ne moraju dati?


A što im inače možeš, kad nisi bespomoćna? Pa nećete se valjda tući  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Koje citiranje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elly

Ja sam glasala protiv, ali iskljucivo vodjena svojim (jedinim zasad) iskustvom. Imala sam prirodan porod (i bez dripa, i bez epi), i jedina zelja mi je da mi slijedece iskustvo, kad/ako bude, bude jednako ovakvom. 

Znaci, ja sam glasala u smislu "kad bih ponovo radjala, NE bih epiduralnu". 

Tebi zelim najbrzi i najlaksi moguci porod.   :Love:

----------


## *mamica*

> A što im inače možeš, kad nisi bespomoćna? Pa nećete se valjda tući


Za svoja prava i prava svog djeteta u tako osjetljivim trenucima spremna sam se i potući   :Grin:  
Inače, već mjesecima proučavam na Rodinim stranicama sve o porodu, tako da sam upoznata i sa planom poroda i terminima prirodni/vaginalni porod, itd. Živim u EU trenutačno (mogu na pp poslati u kojoj zemlji, ne želim se još uvijek toliko otkrivati   :Grin: ), ali sve su prilike da ću uskoro preseliti u Hrvatsku, ispalo je neočekivano. 
Da ne objašnjavam sad situaciju, kako i zašto... Uglavnom, i meni se čini da bi mi educirana pratnja najbolje došla, iako suprug i ja želimo da on bude na porodu i naravno da će se i on boriti za mene. Najdraže bi meni bilo kad bi mi porod tekao po scenariju "ja lijepo prodisavam trudove, lijepo se otvaram, pri izgonu mogu ustati i pomoći svojoj bebici da lijepo isklizne i sebi da ne puknem i ne budem rezana   :Grin: ", ali previše sam iskustava čula, a i na ovom forumu pročitala, da bi se toliko uzdala u to. Porod kod kuće ne dolazi u obzir, jedino mi ostaje boriti se s liječnicima i babicama dok rađam, moliti da mi ne daju drip, da me ne režu, da mi masiraju međicu i prate kada trebam zaustaviti tiskanje... 
Bojim se njihovog laganja i varanja, ono što je krumpirić spomenula, "evo malo infuzije", a ono drip. Znam da će, bude li bezobrazluka s njihove strane, letjeti noge u glavu   :Grin:  jer me nije nimalo stid ako treba tupiti im sve ovo tijekom cijelog poroda. Ali što ako drip bude neminovan? Onda želim epiduralnu pod svaku cijenu, a zna se kako to s epiduralnom ide kod nas, i kad se dogovoriš s doktorom - ne daju ti je. Mislim, nije uvijek tako, ali najčešće jest.  :/

----------


## princess puffy

[quote="*mamica*"]


> Onda želim epiduralnu pod svaku cijenu, a zna se kako to s epiduralnom ide kod nas, i kad se dogovoriš s doktorom - ne daju ti je. Mislim, nije uvijek tako, ali najčešće jest.  :/


kako to ide s epiduralnom kod nas,zaista me zanima?
s kojim se doktorom dogovaraš za epiduralnu?

----------


## princess puffy

pardon ispalo je da Cubanu pitam,za mamicu je pitanje

----------


## nika612

dok se ne javi mamica...  :Wink:  

ja sam dogovarala s dr koji mi je vodio trudnocu. u bolnici. on je to jutro angazirao anesteziologinju, u biti mi smo nekak neodredjeno pricali o tome, ja sam mislila da jos imamo vremena, ali malo sam ranije rodila, nepredvidjeno i sva sreca da je on to jutro svratio, jer inace ne bih dobila...

ali meni su inace rekli da mi je dr "prepisao" epi, kao indikaciju, takav sam slucaj bila..

inace mi najgore to, kaj se moras natezati oko toga. postujem sve odluke, nek se svi educiraju, izvazu, odluce...ali ako sam odlucila, ja bih da mi je tam na tacni. a ne da se moram s nekim dogovarat, molit, pa mi ne daju, pa je "prekasno"...ako odlucim, mogu sama, hvala ne, nek ostane na tacni...to mi je stvar izbora.

----------


## maremama

dan!
ja sam za ne epiduralna!
iako imam od 1. puta grozno iskustvo, i za 2. put sam se jako bojala, ipak sam cijelo vrijeme govorila da ju ne želim - bila sam jaka i odlučna - ali najviše zbog toga jer sam se bojala kakve bi posljedice epiduralna ostavila na meni.
i drago mi je da je nisam tražila niti dobila.
2x put je sve bilo jednostavnije, lakše, brže. 
dovoljno mi je bilo što je MM bio uz mene, on je bio moja nezamjenjiva epiduralna i na tome mu beskrajno hvala!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## *mamica*

> kako to ide s epiduralnom kod nas,zaista me zanima?
> s kojim se doktorom dogovaraš za epiduralnu?


Kako je već nika rekla, a pisale su i druge cure na svojim pričama s poroda i u drugim postovima, dogovarale su se sa doktorima koji im vode trudnoću. Tako sam i ja namjeravala, s tim da, pošto sam u Hrvatskoj otišla na pregled kod privatnice, pitala bih je s kim i kako o tome i u bolnici porazgovarati.

----------


## blala

uh, nikad više. 30 sati trajao porod, epiduralnu mi savjetovao doktor nakon 20 i nešto sati trudova i neotvaranja. rodila sam van Hr. kad sam ju dobila bili su trudovi na minutu, anesteziologinja fulala jednom, probili mi moždanu ovojnicu, rezultat svega jest nova operacija zbog nesnosne konstantne izluđujuće glavobolje.. nemam vremena pisati ispočetka, postala sam još prije o svom iskustvu. nikad više ne želim ikakve lijekove u svom životu vidjeti, a kamoli opet nešto kao što je epiduralna. dan danas osjećam posljedice, kojih se vjerojatno neću riješiti do kraja života   :Sad:

----------


## princess puffy

> uh, nikad više. 30 sati trajao porod, epiduralnu mi savjetovao doktor nakon 20 i nešto sati trudova i neotvaranja. rodila sam van Hr. kad sam ju dobila bili su trudovi na minutu, anesteziologinja fulala jednom, probili mi moždanu ovojnicu, rezultat svega jest nova operacija zbog nesnosne konstantne izluđujuće glavobolje.. nemam vremena pisati ispočetka, postala sam još prije o svom iskustvu. nikad više ne želim ikakve lijekove u svom životu vidjeti, a kamoli opet nešto kao što je epiduralna. dan danas osjećam posljedice, kojih se vjerojatno neću riješiti do kraja života


znaš li šta su ti radili?

----------


## princess puffy

pročitala sam epiduralnu zakrpu,
jesam li dobro shvatila da ti to nije napravio isti anesteziolog?

----------


## cvjetiććć

ja sam primila epiduralnu pri prvom porodu. iako sam bila veliki protivnik svih tih lijekova, nakon 8 sati trudova koji su dosezali 127 na ctg-u, nisam imala pet min odmora, zahtijevala sam ju i dobila. anesteziologinja u kbc rijeka bila je jako ljubazna i piknula me bez problema (a bilo je teško biti 100% mirna bez da dah ispustiš). nakon 6 h od davanja epi došao je dež dok, bila sam otvorena do kraja, trudovi su i dalje bili jaki, samo ih nisam fizički osjećala, a bebač nikako da se spusti, glavica je bila velika a ja imala usku zdjelicu. tako se taj doktor odlučio da mi povuku epiduralnu i ubrizgaju mi 25 kapi dripa. a ja u trudovima, potpuno otvorena! mislila sam da ću umrijet od bolova, više nisam ničega bila svjesna, takvu bol više ne želim nikad osjetit. i nakon još 4 sata od dripa ja i dalje na stolu, došao opet doktor u obilazak i kaže idemo hitno na carski... tamo su mi opet dali epi, bila sam budna cijelo vrijeme i primila moje malo zlato u naručje čim su ga izvadili iz trbuha. nakon toga bila 12 sati u šok sobi, za to vrijeme donijeli su mi ga dva puta da ga vidim, i konačno me premjestili na odjel i od tada smo bili cijelo vrijeme skupa. zbog svega tog što sam prošla dajem glas za epiduralnu, mada mame koje imaju uvjete, tj.da su bebe normalne težine i da je mamina zdjelica dovoljno široka sigurno bi opet izabrale vaginalni, što je sigurno i neusporediv osjećaj u usporedbi sa carskim.

----------


## Arkana10

Glasala Ne!

Slazem se sa onom od mammaJuanite za kombinaciju epi + drip i ostalo.

Mislim da za porod najvise pomaze vjera u sebi + pravilna edukacija + pomoc od iskusnog asistenta.

Kako kaze moja instruktorica yoge, kada upoznamo strah onda je lakse ici na porod. Strah, narocito strah od bolova ili nepoznatog, nam je najveci neprijatelj. Ili kako kaze zena sa mog avatara Bene Gesserit - Strah je ubica uma!

----------


## krumpiric

> ja sam primila epiduralnu pri prvom porodu. iako sam bila veliki protivnik svih tih lijekova, nakon 8 sati trudova koji su dosezali 127 na ctg-u, nisam imala pet min odmora, zahtijevala sam ju i dobila. anesteziologinja u kbc rijeka bila je jako ljubazna i piknula me bez problema (a bilo je teško biti 100% mirna bez da dah ispustiš). nakon 6 h od davanja epi došao je dež dok, bila sam otvorena do kraja, trudovi su i dalje bili jaki, samo ih nisam fizički osjećala, a bebač nikako da se spusti, glavica je bila velika a ja imala usku zdjelicu. tako se taj doktor odlučio da mi povuku epiduralnu i ubrizgaju mi 25 kapi dripa. a ja u trudovima, potpuno otvorena! mislila sam da ću umrijet od bolova, više nisam ničega bila svjesna, takvu bol više ne želim nikad osjetit. i nakon još 4 sata od dripa ja i dalje na stolu, došao opet doktor u obilazak i kaže idemo hitno na carski... tamo su mi opet dali epi, bila sam budna cijelo vrijeme i primila moje malo zlato u naručje čim su ga izvadili iz trbuha. nakon toga bila 12 sati u šok sobi, za to vrijeme donijeli su mi ga dva puta da ga vidim, i konačno me premjestili na odjel i od tada smo bili cijelo vrijeme skupa. zbog svega tog što sam prošla dajem glas za epiduralnu, mada mame koje imaju uvjete, tj.da su bebe normalne težine i da je mamina zdjelica dovoljno široka sigurno bi opet izabrale vaginalni, što je sigurno i neusporediv osjećaj u usporedbi sa carskim.


nije mi jasno zašto opet glasaš za epiduralnu kad je ona djelomično razlog zašto si završila na hitnom carskom :/

----------


## blala

> pročitala sam epiduralnu zakrpu,
> jesam li dobro shvatila da ti to nije napravio isti anesteziolog?


da, blood patch. nije mi radila ista anesteziologinja, još je tražila da joj kažem ko mi je radio epiduralnu, jer je to jako neprofesionalno (iste su bolnice samo jedno je samo rodilište a drugo baš bolnica, kao npr. petrova i rebro. htjela je pričat s njom o tome). 

uglavnom, tko ne vjeruje, evo link sa smrtnom posljedicom nakon epiduralne . ista stvar se mogla dogodit i meni, samo sreća što je dr. rekla da nema šanse da mi još jednom radi blood patch jer to nije bezazleno.http://gordanasi.blogger.ba/arhiva/2008/07/04/1654459

----------


## Fidji

Kad smo već kod tih loših strana, problem s epiduralnom je što ona olabavljuje mišiće zdjelice i zato može produžiti porod. Ti mišići služe da zajedno s oblikom kostiju tvore "navigacijski sistem" za rotaciju bebine glavice pri prolasku kroz porođajni kanal.
Bebina glavica se rotira baš da bi lakše prošla van, sjetite se vađenja plutenog čepa iz boce, puno lakše ide ako ga se zarotira.

Mekani mišići ne vode dobro glavicu i onda ona zapne u najužem dijelu i beba se ne spušta.
Educirane primalje (npr. u Varaždinu) tada probaju napraviti "pelvic press", ne znam kako bi bio dobar prijevod, nešto kao pritiskanje zdjelice.
Zdjelica se pritišće na gornjem kraju, a time se širi na donjem i tako se nekad glavica može osloboditi.

Uz to, kad u porodu nema boli, ne podražiju se receptori za otpuštanje prirodnih opijata endorfina.
Endorfini bi inače preplavili krvotok i bebe i mame, olakšavajući im da se nose s naporima poroda i ono najljepše...nakon poroda izazivaju predivan osjećaj opijenosti, sreće, zadovoljstva.
Budući da su opijati, oni izazivaju trenutni osjećaj "ovisnosti" u mami. Žene koje su rodile u tom prirodnmom koktelu hormona sreće kasnije se lakše nose sa izazovima nespavanja, maratonskog dojenja i duže doje svoju djecu. 

Da sam ne pišemo samo o negativnim stranama i komplikacijama....
Dobra strana epiduralne je da u trenu kad nestane bol, ženama koje su jako uplašene i porod stoji na mjestu može pomoći u snižavanju količine adrenalina.
To je situacija kad žena satima ima stvarno jake, jake trudove, a grlić ni makac, stalno je na 3-4 cm.
Zapravo je to mehanizam koji nam je zajednički sa svim sisavcima. Ako je neka životinja u opasnosti od predatora ili sl. visoka količina adrenalina će odgoditi porod dok opasnost ne prođe.
Tako je i s nama. Oksitocin izaziva trudove i mišići koji se nalaze u gornjem dijelu maternice naporno rade, guraju bebu van, ali u vratu maternice se nalazi još jedna vrsta kružnih mišića. Oni idu u krug grlića i osjetljivi su na adrenalin.
Kod straha, uznemirenosti, osjećaja promatranosti oni se jednostavno stisnu, kao da bi zavezali vreću i nema daljeg otvaranja bez obzira na trudove.

Epiduralna može smanjiti adrenalin, smiriti ženu i otpustiti taj grč.
A najbolje bi bilo, naravno, da do njega ni ne dođe.

----------


## blala

nisam rekla da zadnjih 2-3 sata nisam bila pod epi. tako da sam rađala osječajući trudove i onaj nagon za tiskanje. meni su predlagali epiduralnu jer je dr. vidio da se  ne otvaram i da je to iscrpljujuće, tko zna hoću li imati snage. pošto sam rekla da želim prirodan porod bez ičega. svaku moju želju su poštovali, 3 puta sam odbijala drip i epi, a na kraju sam birala između epi i carskog. drugi put planiram u graz kod monike   :Grin:

----------


## moia

Čitam evo po netu o toj epiduralnoj, znam žene koje su rađale pod njom, i u familiji, i jedna sam strašno veliki paničar. Bojim se porođajnih bolova ko vraga jer imam nevjerojatno nizak prag boli. Ali koliko se bojim tih bolova toliko mi je pomisao o epiduralnoj uvijek nekako bila mrska. Instiktivno valjda. Inače sam tip ljudi koji valjda to šesto čulo ima, šta ja znam.

No, da skratim. Ne znam jeste vijdele ovaj članak, ja sam evo danas nabasala na njega, pa ga kopiram ovdje. Dugačak je ali ga se isplati pročitati.


_Najbolji primjer medikalizacije i dehumanizacije porođaja jest nepotrebni carski rez pri kojem kirurg vodi glavnu riječ, a žena više nema nikakvu kontrolu. Carski rez spašava živote, ali nema dokaza da je veći broj carskih rezova u mnogobrojnim zemljama u posljednjih 20 godina poboljšao ishode porođaja. Kako je to moguće? Kako se proširuju indikacije za carski rez i broj zahvata je sve veći, sve manji postotak carskih rezova spašava živote. No rizici tih velikih kirurških zahvata ne smanjuju se kako raste njihov broj. Logično je da će na kraju doći do brojke gdje carski rez ubija i spašava gotovo jednak broj beba.

Žene i njihove bebe trenutačno plaćaju visoku cijenu promidžbe carskog reza. Znanstveni podaci o maternalnome mortalitetu povezanom s carskim rezom pokazuju da bi povećan broj slučajeva maternalnog mortaliteta u SAD-u i Brazilu mogao barem djelomično biti rezultat visokih stopa carskog reza u tim zemljama. Obje zemlje trebaju pažljivo istražiti sve slučajeve smrti rodilja kako bi provjerile čvrstu pretpostavku da je rastući broj smrti rodilja povezan s visokom stopom carskog reza. Podaci o ostalim rizicima za majku i dijete koji su povezani s carskim rezom znače da i majka i dijete plaćaju visoku cijenu, kako u trenutačnom porođaju tako i u budućim trudnoćama.

Zašto onda toliko nepotrebnih carskih rezova? Kada maternalnu skrb kontroliraju liječnici, a primalje su marginalizirane ili odsutne, veća je stopa carskog reza. Mnoge su studije pokazale da je u niskorizičnim porođajima na kojima je prisutna primalja stopa opstetričkih intervencija niža nego kada liječnici pružaju osnovnu porođajnu skrb niskorizičnim rodiljama. Nije slučajno da su najviše stope carskog reza na svijetu u SAD-u, Kanadi i urbanim područjima Brazila, gdje su opstetričari prisutni na većini normalnih porođaja, a postoji vrlo malo primalja koje su prisutne na vrlo malom broju porođaja. Imati visokoškolovanoga ginekološkoga kirurga na normalnom porođaju slično je kao imati dječjeg kirurga kao dadilju za normalno dvogodišnje dijete. To bi bilo uludo trošenje njegova  vremena i vještina, a kada bi se dijete umorilo i postalo nemirno, kirurg bi mogao pasti u iskušenje da mu da lijekove, dok bi školovana dadilja umirila dijete mnogim nemedicinskim tehnikama – medikalizacija normalnog djetinjstva nalik je na medikalizaciju normalnog porođaja. Visoka stopa carskog reza simbol je nedostatne humanizacije porođaja.

Pretjerana uporaba elektivnoga carskog reza i drugih nepotrebnih opstetričkih intervencija rizična je i za društvo u cjelini. Čak ni najbogatije zemlje svijeta nisu financijski u mogućnosti presaditi sva srca, dijalizirati sve bubrege ili dati nove kukove svim ljudima kojima bi te procedure poboljšale stanje. Mora se odlučiti koji će medicinski i kirurški zahvati biti omogućeni i ta će odluka odrediti tko će preživjeti. Carski rez koji je učinjen bez ikakve medicinske indikacije, samo zato jer je žena tako odlučila, zahtijeva kirurga, drugog liječnika kao asistenta, anesteziologa, medicinske sestre, opremu, operacijsku salu, krv spremnu za moguću transfuziju, dulji ostanak u bolnici itd. To stoji jako puno novca i, što je podjednako važno, zahtijeva mnogo školovanja zdravstvenog osoblja, što većinom pokriva država, čak i ako carski rez izvodi privatni liječnik u privatnoj bolnici. Ako žena ima carski rez jednostavno zato što joj je tako draže, bit će manje osoblja i novca za ostatak zdravstvene skrbi.

Kao što je već rečeno, to opasno crpljenje financijskih zaliha daleko je veće kada se praksa izvođenja carskog reza preseli iz mjestâ kao što su SAD i Australija u zemlje u razvoju koje imaju mnogo manje novca za zdravstvene usluge. Na primjer, u jednoj brazilskoj pokrajini u 59 bolnica stopa carskog reza viša je od 80 %, u tri zdravstvena okruga stopa carskog reza viša je od 70 %, a u još 13 zdravstvenih okruga stopa carskog reza viša je od 60 %, pri čemu ona za cijelu pokrajinu iznosi 47,7 %. Jasno je da je to golemo iscrpljivanje ograničene svote novca koju Brazil ima za zdravstvene usluge. Brazilske žene također plaćaju cijenu. Navedene podatke o dokazivanju više maternalne smrtnosti pri elektivnom carskom rezu u Velikoj Britaniji, dodatno potvrđuju podaci da je u dijelovima Brazila s tim šokantno visokim stopama carskog reza nedavno porasla i stopa maternalnog mortaliteta. Izvođenje carskog reza na zahtjev skup je i opasan luksuz.

U svjetlu tih tema, Odbor za etičke aspekte ljudske reprodukcije i Zdravlje žena FIGO-a (međunarodne krovne organizacije nacionalnih opstetričarskih organizacija) u svom izvještaju za 1999. godinu navodi: "Izvođenje carskog reza iz medicinski neopravdanih razloga nije etički opravdano."

Je li bolnički porođaj u Australiji siguran?
Dok su mnogi opstetričari skloni pitati "Je li porođaj kod kuće siguran?", prihvatljivije i važnije pitanje za Australiju glasi: "Je li bolnički porođaj siguran?" Srećom, mnogi australski opstetričari počeli su zahtijevati praksu temeljenu na dokazima. To je ohrabrujući korak, ali postoji golem jaz između onoga što znanstveni dokazi smatraju najboljom praksom i onoga što se događa u Australiji.

Najmanje 80 % svih žena u stanju je roditi dijete bez ikakvih intervencija, ali u Australiji od svih nerizičnih trudnica koje rađaju svoje prvo dijete u privatnim bolnicama, samo 18 % njih liječnici smatraju sposobnima za normalan porođaj bez ozbiljnih intervencija. Više od polovine nerizičnih australskih žena koje rađaju svoje prvo dijete liječnici smatraju nesposobnima da spontano započnu porođaj: samo 47 % nerizičnih žena koje rađaju svoje prvo dijete u australskim privatnim bolnicama spontano dobiva trudove. Te su brojke uistinu šokantne.

Činjenica da polovina nerizičnih žena koje rađaju svoje prvo dijete u privatnim australskim bolnicama dobiva epiduralni blok zbog porođajnih bolova može značiti samo dvije stvari:
1) liječnici i bolnice pojačavaju bol trudova,
2) ženama nije rečena istina o rizicima primjene epiduralnog bloka.

Da bismo shvatili odakle epidemija davanja epiduralnog bloka za normalni porođajni bol, nužno je shvatiti što se događa sa ženom prije nego što joj se epiduralna ponudi. Skrb koju rodilja prima od dolaska u bolnicu značajno pojačava bolnost njezinih trudova. Znanstveno je dokazano da porođajne bolove značajno pojačavaju: rađanje u nepoznatu prostoru; okruženost nepoznatim ljudima; primjena nepoznatih procedura; ostavljanje rodilje same tijekom porođaja; stavljanje u vodoravni položaj i nedopuštanje slobodnoga kretanja; prokidanje vodenjaka; indukcija ili pojačavanje trudova lijekovima. Žena u trudovima dolazi u bolnicu, na njoj se obavlja nekoliko procedura koje pojačavaju bol, a zatim joj se nudi epiduralna pa je zahvalna osoblju zbog olakšanja bolova, koje je osoblje većinom i izazvalo.

Epidemijske razmjere uporabe epiduralnog bloka za normalne porođajne bolove prati i naglo povećavanje uporabe snažnih i opasnih lijekova za indukciju i pojačavanje trudova. U posljednjih deset godina australski je opstetrički "slijed" farmakološko induciranje porođaja, što vodi do pojačanih bolova, što vodi do davanja epiduralnog bloka, što vodi do operativnog porođaja uz pomoć forcepsa ili vakuuma. Budući da svaka od tih intervencija nosi i značajan rizik, taj slijed procedura povećava rizik za ženu i bebu. Na primjer, trudovi koji su započeti lijekovima imaju drugačiju jačinu i drugačije intervale od prirodnih, što ne samo da pojačava bol, nego i povećava rizik od fetalne hipoksije.

Zašto epiduralni blok dovodi do operativnog porođaja? Dva su razloga. Prvi: kako žena zbog epiduralne više nema osjeta od struka naniže, liječnik je u velikom iskušenju da nastavi s kirurškim intervencijama. Drugi je razlog fundamentalan za osnovno razumijevanje porođajnog procesa. Porođajni su bolovi esencijalna komponenta normalnog porođaja budući da stimuliraju mozak da otpusti hormone koji zatim stimuliraju maternicu da se steže normalnim intenzitetom i u normalnim razmacima kako bi protok krvi kroz placentu bio stabilan te kako ne bi došlo do fetalne hipoksije. To je vrlo osjetljiv proces. Epiduralna blokada ometa taj proces i vodi do usporavanja ili prestanka normalnog porođaja. Moguće je pokušati prevladati taj problem sve jačom stimulacijom maternice sve većim i većim dozama lijekova kao što je oksitocin – to je prilično uobičajen scenarij za visokotehnološke porođaje u kojima jedna intervencija zahtijeva drugu intervenciju kako bi se prevladale komplikacije nastale zbog prve intervencije.  Znanstveni su dokazi jasni: čak i uz te pokušaje da se prevlada usporavanje porođaja nastalo zbog epiduralnog bloka, još uvijek je četiri puta veća vjerojatnost da će nakon epiduralnog bloka biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa ili vakuuma i barem dvostruko veća vjerojatnost da će biti potreban carski rez. To nije iznenađujuće – to je neizbježan rezultat primjene intervencije, epiduralnog bloka, koja u biti zaustavlja porođajni proces. Takva epidemija davanja epiduralnog bloka u normalnim porođajima isključivo je rezultat ponašanja liječnika koji su ženama nahvalili tu proceduru. Jedini razlog zašto toliko žena pristaje na epiduralni blok u normalnom porođaju jest to da im je rečeno da je to "bezopasno".

Je li epiduralni blok bezopasan? Najvažniji novi trend u opstetriciji jest princip s kojim se svi slažu: da se svaka opstetrička praksa mora temeljiti na najboljim znanstvenim dokazima. Koji su dokazi za sigurnost epiduralnog bloka?

Prvo, teško da  proceduru možemo nazvati sigurnom kada gotovo četvrtina (23 %) žena ima komplikacije nakon primanja epiduralne. Rizici za ženu mnogobrojni su i ozbiljni, počevši od mogućnosti da žena zbog primanja epiduralne umre. Maternalni mortalitet za žene koje su primile epiduralni blok za normalne porođajne bolove tri puta je veći nego za žene koje imaju normalan porođaj bez epiduralne. Na svakih 500 epiduralnih, jedan je slučaj privremene paralize, a u jednom slučaju od pola milijuna paraliza će biti trajna. Žena ima 15 – 20 % više vjerojatnosti da dobije visoku temperaturu nakon primanja epiduralne, što zahtijeva dijagnostičku procjenu zbog mogućih upala u žene i bebe, što katkad može biti invazivno, npr. spinalna punkcija bebe. Između 15 i 35 % žena koje su primile epiduralnu, nakon porođaja pati od retencije mokraće.

Koliko je učinkovit epiduralni blok u smanjenju bolova? U otprilike 10 % slučajeva epiduralni blok ne djeluje i bol se ne smanjuje. Čak i kada djeluje, otprilike trećina žena koje su primile epiduralnu izjavljuje da bi radije odustale od nekoliko sati bezbolnog porođaja samo da ne trpe dane ili čak tjedne bolova nakon porođaja. Od 30 do 40 % žena koje su primile epiduralnu imat će jake bolove u leđima nakon porođaja, a 20 % njih bolove će osjećati i nakon godinu dana.

Mnogobrojna znanstvena istraživanja pokazala su da se ženama koje prime epiduralni blok za normalne porođajne bolove bitno produljuje druga faza porođaja. To pak dovodi do četiri puta veće vjerojatnosti da će biti potrebna uporaba forcepsa ili vakuuma i barem dvostruko većeg rizika od carskog reza, a te operativne intervencije i same nose ozbiljan rizik. I dok bi mnoge žene možda i bile voljne preuzeti rizik za vlastito tijelo kako bi si olakšale bolove, vrlo je malo vjerojatno da bi riskirale i zdravlje svojih beba. Uobičajena komplikacija u žena koje prime epiduralnu jest nagli pad krvnog tlaka, što dovodi do naglog opadanja protoka krvi kroz posteljicu do fetusa, što rezultira blagim ili ozbiljnim nedostatkom kisika za fetus, kao što se može vidjeti na fetalnom monitoru otkucaja srca. U još jednoj tipičnoj visokotehnološkoj strategiji primjene druge intervencije kako bi se pokušali zaustaviti problemi nastali zbog prve intervencije, liječnici ženi intravenozno daju veliku količinu tekućine pokušavajući spriječiti pad krvnog tlaka zbog epiduralne, što ne uspije svaki put. Nedostatak kisika za bebu tijekom djelovanja epiduralnog bloka predstavlja moguću opasnost te Američki koledž opstetričara i ginekologa izvještava da fetalni monitori otkucaja srca pokazuju da 8 – 12 % beba čije su majke primile epiduralnu za normalne porođajne bolove pati od ozbiljne fetalne hipoksije.

Postoje i drugi rizici za bebu, što uključuje i podatke da neke bebe čije su majke primile epiduralni blok, u dobi od mjesec dana imaju nedostatne neurološke funkcije. Noviji izumi u epiduralnom bloku, kao što je mijenjanje vrste ili količine lijekova ili tzv. "hodajuća epiduralna", ne uklanjaju te opasnosti za majku i bebu.

Jedan je od razloga za epidemiju epiduralne u mnogim zemljama taj što ženama nisu rečene znanstvene činjenice o svim rizicima za njih i njihove bebe kada se epiduralni blok upotrebljava za normalne porođajne bolove. Na jednom sastanku opstetričkih anesteziologa u SAD-u raspravljalo se o tome kako spriječiti da bilo kakve informacije o rizicima epiduralne izađu u javnost. Izgovor koji se mogao čuti bio je tipični lažno zaštitnički stav koji imaju neki liječnici: "Ne želimo uplašiti gospođe." Nužno je da se svakoj ženi kojoj se nudi epiduralna kažu i znanstvene činjenice o rizicima kako bi mogla svjesno i informirano pristati na proceduru.

Uza sve te rizike koje epiduralni blok nosi za ženu i bebu, zašto liječnici nagovaraju žene na to? Istraživanja pokazuju da liječnici više vole da žena primi epiduralnu jer je tada tiha i lakše pristaje na liječnikove prijedloge. Nadalje, česta uporaba epiduralne u normalnim porođajima stvorila je novu specijalnost, opstetričku anesteziologiju, koja je vrlo unosna i u procvatu – u časopisima opstetričke anesteziologije možete vidjeti reklame koje pozivaju liječnike da kupe privatne zrakoplove.

Tragičan je opstetrički slijed koji počinje pretjeranom uporabom lijekova za indukciju i pojačavanje trudova, što vodi do pretjerane uporabe epiduralnog bloka, što neizostavno rezultira ekstremno visokim stopama uporabe forcepsa ili vakuuma – u Australiji je ta stopa najviša zabilježena u svijetu. Kako je moguće da trećina beba u Australiji mora biti silom izvučena iz svojih majki? Takvo nasilno izvlačenje rezultira ozljedama novorođenčeta kao što su modrice i otekline na glavi. Uporaba kirurškog instrumenta također znači epiziotomiju, a sve te invazivne kirurške procedure rezultiraju ozljedama koje su očigledne i šest mjeseci nakon porođaja; to uključuje 54 % žena s bolovima u međici, 18 % s nemogućnošću zadržavanja mokraće, 19 % s problemima s crijevima, 36 % s hemoroidima i 39 % sa seksualnim problemima. To nam daje pravo da stopu epiziotomije višu od 20 %  (46,6 % iznosi sada) opišemo kao sakaćenje ženskih spolnih organa.

Kakva je situacija u Australiji kad je carski rez u pitanju? Stopa od 25,9%  u privatnim bolnicama dvostruko je viša od stope koju preporučuje WHO i dvostruko viša od stope carskog reza u zemljama koje imaju daleko niži perinatalni mortalitet od Australije. Stopa slučajeva hitnoga carskog reza nije ekstremna, ali stopa elektivnoga carskog reza uistinu jest. Trećina svih carskih rezova događa se zbog "nenapredovanja porođaja" ili "neproporcionalnosti", što je labav, neprecizan dijagnostički opis koji se pokazao vrlo popularnim među privatnim opstetričarima koji su previše nestrpljivi da bi se upustili u puno trajanje savršeno normalna porođaja.

Budući da žene u privatnoj skrbi imaju daleko veću stopu carskog reza od žena u javnoj zdravstvenoj skrbi, australski nacionalni parlament proveo je istraživanje. Odgovor koji se ponavljao, a bez ikakva znanstvenog dokaza, bio je da se mnoge žene s rizičnom trudnoćom odlučuju za privatno zdravstveno osiguranje. Uslijedila je australska studija koja je pokazala da su te izjave zapravo bile lažna svjedočenja jer žene u privatnoj skrbi imaju manje medicinskih i opstetričkih komplikacija koje bi mogle dovesti do carskog reza.

Zašto je onda više carskih rezova u privatnih pacijentica? Slijed koji smo prikazali također rezultira pretjeranim, nepotrebnim carskim rezom i ženama se u privatnoj skrbi daje više epiduralne i indukcije, koje vode do carskog reza. Nadalje, u privatnoj praksi vrlo je malo primalja i, kao što ćemo uskoro vidjeti, postoji čvrst znanstveni dokaz da se primjenjuje daleko manje nepotrebnih intervencija ako je primalja glavna osoba za praćenje porođaja. Valja spomenuti i to da je carski rez vremenski "zgodniji". Carski rez može se dogovoriti u vrijeme koje odgovara liječniku i bolnici te, umjesto dvanaest sati, može trajati tek 30 minuta. Najnoviji izgovor kojim se opstetričari koriste za pretjerane nepotrebne carske rezove jest da žene više vole carski rez i same ga traže – to je neutemeljen i neetičan izgovor o kojem detaljno pišem u tekstu Choosing caesarian section.

Je li bolnički porođaj u Australiji siguran? Nakon pregleda svih navedenih informacija, jedini razuman odgovor mora biti glasno NE, pogotovo za žene u privatnoj skrbi._

preuzeto sa: http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=11

----------


## Cruella

Ja sam glasala ZA i uvijek cu. Imam odlicno iskustvo sa epiduralom, nikakve komplikacije niti glavobolje nijesam imala. Ustala sam poslije porodjaja sasvim normalno, bez ikakvih poteskoca....
Moram da priznam da mi nije bio bas prijatan osjecaj oduzimanja donjeg dijela tijela, i da me bio uhvatio blagi napad panike kada je to krenulo, ali sam se brzo navikla. Inace sam veeeliki panicar i nikako ne podnosim bol, iako sam uspijela da se sa njim izborim pri prvom porodjaju, ali vise to ne bih ponavljala, ako ne mroam.
Najcesce su me "savjetovali", kada su htjeli da me razuvjere u potrebu  anestezije, da mi je to drugi porod i da ce sve ici brze i lakse. A nije bilo tako, i ne daj boze da nije bilo epridurala. Manje smo pod stresom bile i beba i ja. I do posljednjeg momenta njesam imala bolove, odnosno rodila sam iz drugog napona, slusajuci doktora.
A nije mi bas jasno zasto neko kaze da porodjaj uz epidural nije porodjaj pririodnim putem. Sve je apsolutno isto, sve tece isto, samo sto ne boli. DAkle, proces je identican.

----------


## mamal

Evo, i ja sam rodila sa epiduralnom i glasala sam ZA...baš dan prije poroda sam slušala na trudničkom tečaju o EPA-i i tamo prikupila odlične informacije (mada sam stalno govorila da ću epi, moj prag boli je vrlo vrlo nizak, a i strah me bilo da ću nogama poćulati doktore oko mene  :Laughing:  )
Predavanje je držao dr.anesteziolog. u usporedbi poroda sa EPA-om (pravilni naziv je epiduralna analgezija) i bez, predočio je istraživanje prema kojemu dijete dobije puno manje 'lijekova' pri porodu sa EPA-om nego bez. Da pojasnim...

EPA je blokator receptora boli koji šalju signal u mozak da nas boli, to znači da nas sa EPA-om boli, samo mi to ne znamo  :Laughing:  . najprije se daje lokalna anestezija u predjelu kralježnice, a zatim se uvlači epiduralna igla u prostor između kralješka i leđne moždine. to je najvažnija razlika između EPA-e i spinalne anestezije! dakle, sa EPA-om ne osjećamo bolove u predjelu trbuha, noge su skroz pomične, sa spinalnom ne osijećate cijeli donji dio...spinalnu ne možete tražiti, ona se daje ukoliko žena želi biti budna tijekom carskog reza, ili ako dr. tako odredi.

ako nekoga brine niski tlak, ne treba, ja ga imam i tijekom poroda sam dobila infuziju da mi se održi nivo tekućine u tijelu, jer, da, EPA snižava tlak, ali nema nesvjestice zbog toga...

dobila sam i drip, ali zbog toga jer sam se sporo otvarala. nakon EPA-e, otvorila sam se u roku sat vremena (sa 6 na 10 cm....a tih 6 cm otvarala sam se 12 sati...)


uglavnom, moja teta anesteziolog je bila tako divna...prali su me trudovi, ono baš jaki, i onda je ona došla, pomazila me, rekla dušo, evo sad ćemo ti dati epiduralnu...ja sam je slušala ko malo dijete...kad sam dobila inekciju samo sam joj rekla: bog vas blagoslovio', uz smješak i to je bilo to.
okrenula sam se i dragala svoj trbuh, moju bebu koju ću uskoro vidjeti...došao je nagon za tiskanjem (ogroman pritisak na trticu), doktori su se sjatili oko mene i tiskala sam dva puta. zamolila sam ih da ne rade epiziotomiju, ali su odmah rekli da će morati jer da nisam elastična dovoljno, i vidjelo se da im je krivo! (nisu svi mesari)...
moja beba je došla na svijet nakon drugog tiskanja, sav je odjednom izašao - nije bio plav ni izmučen, stavili su mi ga na trbuh i ja sam mu samo rekla - uspjeli smo ja i ti   :Kiss:  ...nakon toga pranje i vaganje, ja šivanje...pola sata i prvo dojenje...no to je već druga tema  :Embarassed:  


dakle, apsolutno sam za epiduralnu, i pomalo me vrijeđa kad mi kažu da to nije prirodan porod...a zaista me masu žena mrko gleda zbog toga  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja ipak mislim da sam na dobitku jer nisam vikala ni ja ni moja beba ni doktori...  :Grin:

----------


## mamal

Zaboravila sam reći da pri porodu bez EPA-e, u krvotok djeteta uđu raznorazni lijekovi...jeste li znale da vam dr. bez obzira daju lijekove za smirenje kod takvog poroda? ne znam, jedino ako ste izričito tražile da ne, ali uobičajeno je da se daje i nekoliko doza + drip.

isto, u vezi dripa. na tečaju smo naučili da svaka trudnica može imati različitu jačinu trudova i to ne ovisi o ničemu posebno. zato neke rode u roku sat vremena, a neke se otvaraju dugo.
drip se daje da se potpomognu prirodni trudovi koji često nisu dovoljno jaki da istjeraju dijete iz maternice...
isto se ne daje drip svakome, ako se vidi da su trudovi ok, jaki, onda se ne daju...ali zašto pustiti da se dijete muči, da izađe plavo i izmoreno, ako ne treba?
zato, DA i dripu, ako je potrebno...

ne znam za vas, ali ja imam zaista jako dobra iskustva sa doktorima na porodu, a na tečaju su nam dobro objasnili zašto je sve tako kako je...


eto, nadam se da će nekome ovo pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

> ja ipak mislim da sam na dobitku jer nisam vikala ni ja ni moja beba ni doktori...


Što je loše u vikanju?

----------


## mamal

> mamal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja ipak mislim da sam na dobitku jer nisam vikala ni ja ni moja beba ni doktori... 
> 
> 
> Što je loše u vikanju?



paaaa...nisam htjela da to bude prvo što mi beba čuje :/ 

prvo što je čuo bilo je: ljubavi moja, uspjeli smo ja i ti  :Heart:  


inače, tko želi vikati, neka viče, nemam ništa protiv...

----------


## ms. ivy

> Zaboravila sam reći da pri porodu bez EPA-e, u krvotok djeteta uđu raznorazni lijekovi...jeste li znale da vam dr. bez obzira daju lijekove za smirenje kod takvog poroda? ne znam, jedino ako ste izričito tražile da ne, ali uobičajeno je da se daje i nekoliko doza + drip.


ovo nije istina   :No-no:

----------


## Cruella

Doktori obicno traze od zene da ne vice jer tako gubi i snagu i vazduh dodatno, koji se trebaju stedjeti.

----------


## Cubana

> Doktori obicno traze od zene da ne vice jer tako gubi i snagu i vazduh dodatno, koji se trebaju stedjeti.


Ali je manja šteta pustiti glas nego biti tiho puna lijekova.

----------


## Fidji

> Cruella prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Doktori obicno traze od zene da ne vice jer tako gubi i snagu i vazduh dodatno, koji se trebaju stedjeti.
> 
> 
> Ali je manja šteta pustiti glas nego biti tiho puna lijekova.


Doktori traže od žene da ne viče jer to njih smeta.

----------


## princess puffy

> mamal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zaboravila sam reći da pri porodu bez EPA-e, u krvotok djeteta uđu raznorazni lijekovi...jeste li znale da vam dr. bez obzira daju lijekove za smirenje kod takvog poroda? ne znam, jedino ako ste izričito tražile da ne, ali uobičajeno je da se daje i nekoliko doza + drip.
> 
> 
> ovo nije istina


tako je

lijekovi za smirenje se ne daju niti kod poroda s niti bez epiduralne analgezije, ustvari oni su u tom slučaju kontraindicirani
daju se samo analgetici i to kada se zna da će proći dovoljno vremena do poroda

----------


## princess puffy

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cruella prvotno napisa
> ...


moram na ovaj komentar  :Laughing:  
Fidji faca si  :Kiss:

----------


## mamal

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamal prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Embarassed:  malo sam umorna  :Embarassed:  
na analgetike sam mislila  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamal

ja samo govorim što mi je rečeno na trudničkom tečaju, dakle nisam izmislila ove stvari nego mi je to potkrijepljeno dokazima...znanstvenim istraživanjima...
znam da ima više takvih istraživanja i da svatko brani svoje, ali uz odlično iskustvo sa EPA-om, meni odogovara ovo...        

ipak, na kraju je to odluka svake žene posebno, a mora imati sve dostupne informacije, zar ne?  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

tako je. a jesu tebi izreferirali i nedostatke EPA ili si cula samo hvalospjeve?

----------


## Pepita

Glasala sam za veliko NE.
Tog sam mišljenja bila i prije poroda.
Nakon poroda bez obične injekcije za bolove mogu ponoviti svoje NE.

Porod je samo početak, u životu će biti još puno situacija gdje će meni biti teško da bi djetetu bilo bolje.

----------


## Cubana

> Porod je samo početak, u životu će biti još puno situacija gdje će meni biti teško da bi djetetu bilo bolje.


  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cruella prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Rolling Eyes:  

nešto mi govori da će gornja konstatacija nestati u mračnim dubinama edita

----------


## marta

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cubana prvotno napisa
> ...


Nadam se da nece. U principu je istinita.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

u principu nije istina

----------


## Fidji

Pa ne vjeruješ valjda da žena koja vrišti gubi snagu i kisik.

Onda bi današnje tenisačice padale mrtve. Zar nije ono neka nedavno dobila ukor na Wimbledonu jer je prejako urlala? Izmjerili stotinjak decibela.

----------


## Mrvna

> Pa ne vjeruješ valjda da žena koja vrišti gubi snagu i kisik.
> 
> Onda bi današnje tenisačice padale mrtve.


  :Laughing:  dobar!

----------


## mamal

> tako je. a jesu tebi izreferirali i nedostatke EPA ili si cula samo hvalospjeve?



čemu ovakav ton, mislila sam da toga ovdje nema...

izreferirali? :? 
hvalospjevi? :? 

u biti je prikazana usporedba jednog i drugog poroda, pokazane su pozitivne i negativne strane jednog i drugog poroda...

ali mislim da nema smisla pisati dalje... :/

----------


## piplica

Meni čak ima neke logike, možda tenisačice u naponu snage i top formi mogu skakati i vikati (može sigurno i naša anchi  :Grin:  ), ali ja bome ako brzo hodam i pričam ostanem bez daha puno prije nego da samo brzo hodam... :/

----------


## princess puffy

> u principu nije istina


naravno da nije istinita

i naravno da se na vikanje troši bespotrebno energija koja se može rekanalizirati da se što bolje "odrade" trudovi

uostalom,najveći dio vremena i nisu doktori u rađaoni pa da bi to njima smetalo, nego su babice
pa bi istinitije bilo da babicama smeta vikanje

----------


## mikka

sori ako je ton cudan, nije mi bila namjera, stvarno me zanima--nisam iz tvog posta primjetila da se spominju nuspojave.

ja jesam pobornik teorije da je prirodno (uglavnom) savrseno i da se u normalan porod ne treba puno plesti. smeta mi stav medicinskog osoblja da zena nije sposobna sama roditi, koji se provlaci kroz tone i tone iskustava i ovdje na forumu i u stvarnom zivotu (evo zadnje iz privatnog--za nalijeganje na trbuh doktor optuzio muza da je napravio "preveliku bebu". pa nevjerovatno  :Rolling Eyes: ).

slazem se s fidji, da doktore i osoblje smeta vikanje.

smatram takoder i da je epiduralna uglavnom potpuno nepotrebna, iako nas netko citav zivot pokusava uvjeriti da je silno nuzna.

porod je za mene jedan divan dogadaj u zivotu zene, koji uplitanjem sto fizickim sto lijekovima bude, da ne kazem, upropastavan. ja sam u mom drugom porodu toliko uzivala da je to neopisivo, koliko takav dogadaj moze osnaziti zenu na stotinama polja.

ovo je ustvari bio neki "suptilan" nacin da iskazem gadenje prema kulturi koja nas uvjerava da nismo u stanju roditi, da je za porod nuzna gomila analgetika, kulturi u kojoj se rodilju ponizava, na nju se dere, govore joj se lazi i gluposti.. 

 :Mad:

----------


## princess puffy

> iako nas netko citav zivot pokusava uvjeriti da je silno nuzna.


ma tko te to pokušava uvjeriti čitav život,silno si me zainteresirala?

----------


## mikka

oni, on the dark side  :Grin:  

oni koji su nametnuli shemu da je porod prva najgora stvar poslije smrti. 

ajde, sad ti ko da si s marsa pala. kakve price slusas o porodu otkad znas za sebe, lijepe? u kojoj dimenziji onda zivis, da i ja dodem?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ajde kad ste se već uhvatile tih tenisačica, mada to meni baš i nema neke usporedbe
neke tenisačice viknu u trenutku kad udare u loptu
ne stoju na crti i viču sve vrijeme

tako i vikanje u porodu

nekontrolirano vrištanje, zazivanje, majke, Boga, psovanje muža, vikanje da više ne mogu, tijekom cijelog truda, i mimo njega, gubitak kontrole, bacanje po krevetu.... troši energiju

vikanje tijekom samog izgona, pri kraju truda, kod izdisaja, dođe kao olakšanje, i ne vjerujem da se osoblje protiv toga buni

----------


## princess puffy

> oni, on the dark side  
> 
> oni koji su nametnuli shemu da je porod prva najgora stvar poslije smrti. 
> 
> ajde, sad ti ko da si s marsa pala. kakve price slusas o porodu otkad znas za sebe, lijepe? u kojoj dimenziji onda zivis, da i ja dodem?


slobodno dođi u moju dimenziju

nisam slušala nikakve priče o porodu (srećom nisam bila na RODI,ovo nije negativna konotacija o forumu, ali ovdje su ipak doktori uglavnom popljucani i dehumanizirani)

nije mi trebala epiduralna niti Dolantin jer sam psihički bila potpuno spremna na porod

a sigurna sam da na epiduralnu analgeziju nitko ne upire, pogotovo ne anesteziolog

----------


## mikka

mozda onda samo ginekolozi, evo nedavno jedan iz petrove preporucao svima epi "da se ne muce bezveze"  :Grin:  

mozda da ne slusa vikanje  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> tako i vikanje u porodu
> 
> nekontrolirano vrištanje, zazivanje, majke, Boga, psovanje muža, vikanje da više ne mogu, tijekom cijelog truda, i mimo njega, gubitak kontrole, bacanje po krevetu.... troši energiju


Čak da i troši...Ako je stavar nekontrolirana(tj.izvan kontrole) misliš da to neke(ili večina) od žena rade namjerno?I da li misliš da sa  komentarima (i stavom) osoblja (ovakvim kakav je najčešće) se to može spriječiti i upotrijebiti korisnije?
Odoh OT...

----------


## Fidji

> ajde kad ste se već uhvatile tih tenisačica, mada to meni baš i nema neke usporedbe
> neke tenisačice viknu u trenutku kad udare u loptu
> ne stoju na crti i viču sve vrijeme
> 
> tako i vikanje u porodu
> 
> nekontrolirano vrištanje, zazivanje, majke, Boga, psovanje muža, vikanje da više ne mogu, tijekom cijelog truda, i mimo njega, gubitak kontrole, bacanje po krevetu.... troši energiju
> 
> vikanje tijekom samog izgona, pri kraju truda, kod izdisaja, dođe kao olakšanje, i ne vjerujem da se osoblje protiv toga buni


Možeš na to i tako gledati.
To su točno te koje ne surađuju.

----------


## princess puffy

> mozda da ne slusa vikanje


kada si se već uhvatila toga ...vikanja

kako bi tebi bilo da ti svakodnevno na tvom radnom mjestu desetak i više žena viče?

da li bi zvala inspektora rada da ti provjeri razinu buke?
jer postoji granica buke kada ona postaje štetna

ali i dalje ti tvrdim da njima jadničcima ne smeta deranje

----------


## mikka

> ajde kad ste se već uhvatile tih tenisačica, mada to meni baš i nema neke usporedbe
> neke tenisačice viknu u trenutku kad udare u loptu
> ne stoju na crti i viču sve vrijeme
> 
> tako i vikanje u porodu
> 
> nekontrolirano vrištanje, zazivanje, majke, Boga, psovanje muža, vikanje da više ne mogu, tijekom cijelog truda, i mimo njega, gubitak kontrole, bacanje po krevetu.... troši energiju
> 
> vikanje tijekom samog izgona, pri kraju truda, kod izdisaja, dođe kao olakšanje, i ne vjerujem da se osoblje protiv toga buni


ih, ko da mozes usporediti napor i emocionalno stanje na teniskom mecu i porodu  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozda da ne slusa vikanje 
> 
> 
> kada si se već uhvatila toga ...vikanja
> 
> kako bi tebi bilo da ti svakodnevno na tvom radnom mjestu desetak i više žena viče?
> ...


pa ako nisu znali da ce raditi na porodima onda ne znam.. mozda da promijene posao?

----------


## sirius

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozda da ne slusa vikanje 
> 
> 
> kada si se već uhvatila toga ...vikanja
> 
> kako bi tebi bilo da ti svakodnevno na tvom radnom mjestu desetak i više žena viče?
> ...


  :Laughing:  

Ja bih promjenila radno mjesto ako bi mi to smetalo.

----------


## sirius

:Laughing:  
Mikka ... u isti čas. 8)

----------


## princess puffy

znala sam da će biti tako zločesti komentar

molim,pročitaj moju posljednju rečenicu

----------


## sirius

> znala sam da će biti tako zločesti komentar
> 
> molim,pročitaj moju posljednju rečenicu


A ja ti tvrdim da smeta.Kao i većini sestara i doktora koji rade (recimo ) na pedijatriji.
Nažalost,mi nismo odgojeni i educirani da je to normalno.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj pa ne  kažem da rade namjerno
ali tvrdim da im to ni malo ne koristi

----------


## princess puffy

možemo u nedogled ovako...

jer ja tvrdim da ne smeta

i tvrdim da nisu svi doktori neodgojeni...

no,ovo je tema o epiduralnoj i zato odoh ja pjevajući  :Sing:

----------


## sirius

Nisi pročitala moju zadnju rečenicu.  :Wink:  Napisala sam _mi_.

----------


## Mucasta

ja sam protiv, ali na tebi je da odlučiš. Dobro razmotri sve moguće posljedice za sebe i dijete. Imaš i tekstove na rodi. Djeca često ne žele jesti, stalno spavaju i mogu biti nervozna. Kod žene su moguće glavobolje, pa čak i povreda kralješka (to se desilo mojoj mami). Odluka je na tebi, dobro odvagni.

----------


## ms. ivy

nije točno ni da sve rodilje koje ne rađaju uz epiduralnu dobiju analgetike.

a da to bude argument u korist epiduralne - tad vas nećemo nafilati analgeticima - to je strašno.   :Nope:  

u tom rodilištu debelo podcjenjuju rodilje.

princess puffy, i ja sam na tečaju čula kako ginekologinja (ne anesteziologinja) govori kako bi najradije da sve žene rađaju uz epiduralnu.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja sam na prvom porodu baš vikala, nezamislivo mi je npr. proći kroz izgon bez vikanja.
jedini kome je to smetalo, bio je mm. na kraju mu je babica rekla, pustite ju, vidite da joj tako paše. i bome mi je pasalo. 
drugi put sam rodila s epiduralnom. napisala sam već prije na topiku svoje iskustvo. 




> Djeca često ne žele jesti, stalno spavaju i mogu biti nervozna.


u redu je navoditi nuspojave, rizike i sl. ali ovako paušalne izjave, mi nisu u redu. i to još kad se navode ne u formi mišljenja, nego iznošenja činjenica.

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy, i ja sam na tečaju čula kako ginekologinja (ne anesteziologinja) govori kako bi najradije da sve žene rađaju uz epiduralnu.


a znaš li zašto?

na taj način je odgovornost podijeljena između anesteziologa i ginekologa

savršen alibi, ako nedaj bože,nešto ode naopako: zna se sudrug (ili možda glavni krivac)
a osim toga, anesteziolog će i biti uz tu rodilju dok joj ide epiduralna,pa na taj način dobivaju odličan monitorg bez imalo uloženog vlastitog truda

----------


## ms. ivy

paaa, neka onda lijepo prebace odgovornost na primalje, pogase svjetla i odu s anesteziologom na kavu.   :Razz:

----------


## princess puffy

> paaa, neka onda lijepo prebace odgovornost na primalje, pogase svjetla i odu s anesteziologom na kavu.


odlična ideja
nažalost,ginekolozima nije u interesu

----------


## Cubana

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> paaa, neka onda lijepo prebace odgovornost na primalje, pogase svjetla i odu s anesteziologom na kavu.  
> 
> 
> odlična ideja
> nažalost,ginekolozima nije u interesu


Zar su porodi najveći biznis u ginekologiji?

----------


## princess puffy

ne bih ti znala
mene nitko ništa nije tražio

a kad sam napisala interes nisam pri tome mislila financijski,nego dobrobit pacijenta
o lovuši koja se ilegalno vrti u medicini ne razmišljam, jer je to Sizifov posao

----------


## Cubana

Ni ja ne mislim ilegalno. 
I legalno porod košta. HZZO plaća. Pa kad si rekla da im nije u interesu...
Ionako rodilja (i babica) odradi sve. Dr dodje na izgon. I gleda.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Ni ja ne mislim ilegalno. 
> I legalno porod košta. HZZO plaća. Pa kad si rekla da im nije u interesu...
> Ionako rodilja (i babica) odradi sve. Dr dodje na izgon. I gleda.


I kaže "E,sad napravite epi"
A prije toga kaže "Dajte malo ubrzajte" i svako toliko pregledava vaginalno da vidi kako se napreduje jer babica to može tek kad je rodilja potpuno otvorena.

Kad  zakonom ne bi bilo obavezno imati ginekologa na porodima,nego jednog dežurnog koji uskaće u slućaju potrebe i komplikacija tada bi dio njih ostao besposlen.

----------


## princess puffy

eto na sad..

a tko bi operirao ekstrauterine trudnoće?
dijagnostičku laparoskopiju kod neplodnosti?
konizaciju kod CIN3?
karcinome?
radio UZV?
i da ne nabrajam sve ostalo

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="sirius"]


> Kad  zakonom ne bi bilo obavezno imati ginekologa na porodima,nego jednog dežurnog koji uskaće u slućaju potrebe i komplikacija tada bi dio njih ostao besposlen.


ja bih prije rekla, rasterećen  :/

----------


## sirius

I ja bih rekla.
Ali zašto se onda inzistira da ginekolog bude glavni ,a babice samo njihove asistentice?Bez mogućnosti edukacije i sa nikakvom mogućnosti samostalnosti(ne mislim na samostalnost izvan rodilišta).

----------


## Fidji

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> princess puffy, i ja sam na tečaju čula kako ginekologinja (ne anesteziologinja) govori kako bi najradije da sve žene rađaju uz epiduralnu.
> 
> 
> a znaš li zašto?
> 
> ...


Zanimljivo, ne bi nikad pomislila.

----------


## mamal

mora da je baš teško živjeti u uvjerenju kako su svi protiv vas i kako vam doktori ne želi najbolje za vas, kako nikoga nije briga za trudnicu, a još manje za bebu...teško, preteško...  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

ja ne mislim da ih nije briga, ali mislim da se ne trude bas da stave trudnicu i bebu na prvo mjesto (na kojem bi trebali biti) u porodu.

----------


## Pepita

Ja baš mislim da smo im samo brojevi, ne iz zloče, već iz navike.

Isto kao što su meni postali oni što idu u zatvor samo brojevi, jer prvi me šokirao, drugi zaprepastio i kako su godine prolazile, jednostavno počmeš slušati isto i isto i dosta slično.

----------


## Pepita

> ja ne mislim da ih nije briga, ali mislim da se ne trude bas da stave trudnicu i bebu na prvo mjesto (na kojem bi trebali biti) u porodu.


x   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


I uvijek je lakše tamo gdje mogu podijeliti odgovornost.
Ja se zaista ponekad u to uvjerim, neovisno o kojim se dr. radi ORL ili ginekologu.

----------


## piplica

Ne smatram uopće da liječnike-ginekologe nije briga za pacijente, dapače, ali mislim da su oni jako opterećeni mogućim komplikacijama, patologijama i lošim ishodina, jer se oni, budimo realni, ipak događaju.

Biti ginekolog je jako odgovoran posao, a rađaonica je jedna tempirana bomba od koje se svi oni pomalo i boje (čini mi se), jer je ovo jedino mjesto u zdravstvu gdje je liječnik odgovoran za uglavnom dvije zdrave osobe, majku i dijete, a situacija se može promijeniti iz minute u minutu, da od zdrave osobe netko postane čak i životno ugrožen.

Zato mi se nekako čini da smo mi njima malo naporne kada "kompliciramo" da li hoćemo ili nećemo neku njima "rutinsku" intervenciju (ali evo i ja im se spremam malo biti naporna   :Grin:  ).

----------


## lali

Da- za epiduralnu.
Završila na indukciji, doktor mi predložio epiduralnu i napokon mogu reći da sam uživala u svom porodu, a to je najvažnije!

----------


## Pepita

I ja sam uživala u svom porodu, bez epiduralne, bez lijekova i tih svih dodataka.
...a isto sam uživala i jedva čekam opet, jer mi je to definitivno bila najljepša bol od svih   :Heart:

----------


## marie26

ja nisam uzela epi, nisu me ni pitali. 
ovdje neki govore da beba i rodilja doktorima nisu na prvom mjestu. budući da na ovom forumu često nailazim na loše kritike za doktore, moram iznijeti svoju priču. ja za doktore u riječkoj bolnici imam samo riječi hvale. imala sam nekih problema u trudnoći o kojima mi je još uvijek teško govoriti. ali da nisam naišla na jednog doktora u bolnici, ne želim ni pomišljati šta bi bilo, a tek da sam čitala samo forume, i stalno mislila kako su doktori glupi i ne znaju ništa, čini mi se da moja sreća ne bi sada spavala u krevetiću kraj mene.....
uglavnom, došla sam u rodilište na kraju smjene, pregledao me jedan dr., rekao da sam odmah za rađaonu, ušla sam u boks, sestra me pitala da li mi može dati minimum dripa jer mi je plodna voda zelena i na taj način bi malo ubrzali stvar. ja sam ta koja sam dozvolila, nije mi nitko na silu davao drip, došla je druga smjena, onaj prvi dr. je ostao još barem sat vremena nakon svoje smjene, dok nije vidio da sam se još otvorila i da je sve ok, došao čovjek do mene i lijepo me pozdravio i rekao da mu smjena završava i da on mora ići, da se držim, da će sve biti u redu. ovaj drugi doktor mi je rekao, čujte gospođo, vodenjak ne puca sam, voda je zelena, ja bih vam prokinuo vodenjak. da li se slažete? ja sam opet bila ta koja sam dozvolila. i nisam ni skužila da je to napravio. a primalje su jednako dugo/kratko bile pored mene koliko i doktori. najviše sa mnom je bio MM. 
želim reći da mi je jako tužno što po forumima stalno nailazim na negativna razmišljanja o doktorima, ispada kao da je to pravilo, a zapravo zaista ima predivnih doktora.....a o njima se premalo priča i gotovo sve žene u rodilište ulaze sa nepovjerenjem i strahom da će dr. nešto krivo napraviti. a ne bi tako trebalo biti. u rodilište bismo sve trebale ulaziti sa smjehom na licu, jer idemo napraviti nešto najbolje u životu - donijeti predivno biće na svijet.

----------


## lali

Znam da nije tema, ali nadovezala bi se na marie26.
Sve pohvale Riječkom rodilištu, rađaoni, Doktorima, primaljama i anesteziolozima, barem onima koji su bili meni na porodu. Svi za 10, isto tako ništa mi nisu učinili bez pitanja i da , doktor je cijelo vrijeme bio uz mene.

----------


## L&L0809

da se nadovezem na neke ranije postove o prisutnosti dr na porodima - moza je meni sve bilo super ovaj put jer je samo primalja bila uz mene, dr je dosla kad je sve bilo gotovo, samo pogledala dolje i rekla da je sve ok  :D 

oba puta sam rodila bez epiduralne, najvise zbog vlastitog straha (ali je oba puta i porod dosta brzo isao). mene je iskreno vise strah svih mogucih komplikacija zbog epiduralne (ipak ti guraju iglu u ledjnu mozdinu  :shock: ), ali bi mozda bila drugog misljenja da sam provela 24 sata na dripu.

----------


## princess puffy

> (ipak ti guraju iglu u ledjnu mozdinu  :shock: )


ne gura se u leđnu moždinu (inače bi bilo paraliziranih),nego u epiduralni prostor i to u razini kralješaka gdje više ni nema leđne moždine

----------


## cvijeta73

> L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  (ipak ti guraju iglu u ledjnu mozdinu  :shock: )
> 
> 
> ne gura se u leđnu moždinu (inače bi bilo paraliziranih),nego u epiduralni prostor i to u razini kralješaka gdje više ni nema leđne moždine


pa jel to onda znači da je mogućnost paralize kao posljedice epiduralne, nemoguća?

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> ...


ne znači
ovsi o anatomiji čovjeka (uglavnom u prostoru gdje se bode je već završetak leđne moždine,ali ne mora biti kod svih tako)
ovisi o prostoru gdje se stavlja epiduralni kateter (obično L2-L3,ili jedan ispod za trudnice i tu je relativno sigurno)
ali...(uvijek ima ali)

----------


## L&L0809

ispricavam se na krivom objasnjenju gdje se stavlja, kako me je jako strah toga da mi se bilo sto priblizava kraljesnici i umrtvljuje neki dio tijela, nisam se previse raspitivala o epiduralnoj. znam gdje (otprilike) ide, i to mi je bilo dosta. jedino gdje mi se nesto umrtvljuje je kod zubarice   :Grin:  
a i strah me tog osjecaja oduzetosti.

----------


## ewa

> Od 23 glasova ZA, niti jedna forumašica se nije javila (osim mene   ). Vidim da su tu uglavnom zagovornice PROTIV, a one koje su ZA- glasale i 'chickened out'


Ja sam ZA, dva poroda, oba sa epi, prošla savršeno brzo i za mene i bebe, apgari 10/10..i opet bi uzela epi   :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  princess puffy prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja ne volim to ali...

----------


## mamal

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...


taj 'ali' postoji i pri običnom porodu...koliko priča ima da je nešto krenulo po zlu, nažalost...
epiduralnu daju obučeni anesteziolozi, u epiduralni prostor koji se nalazi između leđne moždine i kralješka....ja čak imam je jednu tetovažetinu na leđima, i teta anesteziolog je samo rekla, oh, malo ćemo iznad toga i nema problema dušo...(stvarno je bila divna)....

toliko je protivnika epiduralne, toliko puta sam doživjela da me se gleda kao da nisam ni rodila :? , kao da je prava svetost i blagodat trpjeti bolove, a ja to uopće ne gledam tako....ne znam kad sam zub popravila bez inekcije, pa ću tako koristiti i sve Bogom date blagodati medicine i ublažavati si bol kad god mogu, vjerujem da bi tako i Eva odlučila da je mogla  :Laughing:

----------


## melange

podobnik je u in magazinu na novoj tv upravo izjavio da se 90% žena koje dođu sa željom da rode prirodno, na kraju odluče za epiduralnu. 90%??? to je mislio samo na svoje rodilište ili?

----------


## anchie76

Apsolutno prestrasan mu je bio intervju   :Rolling Eyes:  

Slusajuci taj prilog, zena se jedino moze uplasiti od tih prestrasnih porodjajnih bolova, nista drugo  :/

----------


## Mrvna

biznismen.... može jedino prestrašiti ženu i potaknuti ju da ode roditi kod njega, jer će jedino tamo naići na razumijevanje i dobiti epiduralnu čim prođe kroz vrata....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## melange

> Apsolutno prestrasan mu je bio intervju   
> 
> Slusajuci taj prilog, zena se jedino moze uplasiti od tih prestrasnih porodjajnih bolova, nista drugo  :/


meni je strašnija bila najava voditeljice

"jedni od najstrašnijih bolova, ako ne i najstrašniji, koje žena u životu osjeti su porođajni bolovi"  :Rolling Eyes:  

čudi me da kao uvod u prilog nisu stavili jednu od onih scena iz filmova kad žena raskrečena na stolu vrišti iz petnih žila  :Razz:

----------


## icyoh

> čudi me da kao uvod u prilog nisu stavili jednu od onih scena iz filmova kad žena raskrečena na stolu vrišti iz petnih žila


nisam gledala pa ne mogu komentirati, no samo da kažem da meni ova scena nije bauk. Realno, kod nas u bolnicama dosta (da ne kažem većina) žena rađa raskrečenih nogu, oznojena i vrišti. Naprosto mi iza toga treba staviti scenu u kojoj mama privija bebu na prsa i blaženo se smije. 
Pa da poruka bude - da,boli, no isplati se   :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  čudi me da kao uvod u prilog nisu stavili jednu od onih scena iz filmova kad žena raskrečena na stolu vrišti iz petnih žila 
> 
> 
> nisam gledala pa ne mogu komentirati, no samo da kažem da meni ova scena nije bauk. Realno, kod nas u bolnicama dosta (da ne kažem većina) žena rađa raskrečenih nogu, oznojena i vrišti. Naprosto mi iza toga treba staviti scenu u kojoj mama privija bebu na prsa i blaženo se smije. 
> Pa da poruka bude - *da,boli, no isplati se *


Samo potpisujem *icyoh*.

----------


## Kate111

Poslije prvog poroda epi pod obavezno...uostalom u 21 smo stoljecu!

----------


## Cubana

> ...uostalom u 21 smo stoljecu!


Jedva čekam da u 22. stoljeću lijepo odemo do dućana i izaberemo si dijete. Zašto bi uopće bile trudne i rađale?

----------


## mamal

> Kate111 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...uostalom u 21 smo stoljecu!
> 
> 
> Jedva čekam da u 22. stoljeću lijepo odemo do dućana i izaberemo si dijete. Zašto bi uopće bile trudne i rađale?


upravo si rekla kako su epiduralna i kupovina djeteta jednaka stvar. ružno, ružno....

znači, ako sam ja uzela epiduralnu, a jesam, da je to kao da nisam ni rodila jer nisam trpila isusove/tantalove muke?!
 a ti koja je nisi uzela si u razini svetice?!?!?

mislim stvarno...svašta si umišljate.....

----------


## Cubana

Nisam to rekla. Čak ni citirala epiduralnu. Već konstataciju da smo u 21. stoljeću, pa se neke stvari podrazumijevaju. Jer ako ne, zaostala si.

----------


## Cubana

I da, ja želim da ljudi imaju izbora. 
Moji su porodi bili lagani. Nije bilo isusovih/tantalovih muka. Jer da ih je bilo, možda bih i ja uzela epi.

----------


## Kate111

Nisam to rekla. Čak ni citirala epiduralnu. Već konstataciju da smo u 21. stoljeću, pa se neke stvari podrazumijevaju. Jer ako ne, zaostala si. 


Nije stvar u tome,jer dobro znas da neke zene imaju sto muka za rodit dijete a neke rode ko od sale....zasto si onda ne bi po izboru priustile ako mozemo nesto sto ce nam te muke i olaksati.Ja sam na prvom porodu imala te "isusove " muke.To je stvar izbora a ne da neko nekome ovdje nabija krivnju,kad taj neko s epi moze sto puta biti bolja i kvalitetnija osoba od one bez,ali i obrnuto.Ja ako osjetim da mi epi treba sad na dr porodu,ide pod obavezno....

----------


## melange

ali ti nisi napisala "uzela sam epiduralnu jer mi je prvi porod bio muka isusova" nego "pa hvala bogu da sam uzela epiduralnu, ipak smo u 21stoljeću" (a oni koji je ne uzimaju, žive u srednjem vijeku)

----------


## mamal

'ja sam rekla ovo'...'ti si rekla ono'...prave babe.

ajmo prestati sa time. cijela ova tema je: epi da ili ne?

vjerujem da ćemo se svi složiti kako je važno imati izbor.

moj prag boli je jako nizak, zato sam uzela epi i molim se da je opet mogu uzeti kad bude vrijeme, porod mi je bio iovako ionako stresan, a uz epi sam bila puno puno opuštenija.

zaista mi smeta kada se moj porod omalovažava ili podcjenjuje zato što nisam trpila bolove (govorim o epi u zadnjih sat vremena, trudove sam imala svih 10 sati prije)

zato vas molim da vi cure koje ste rodile bez epi ne omalovažavate nas ostale. svatko neka radi kako može/mora, ok? uostalom, u većini ste, barem prema anketi.....

----------


## melange

tko tebe omalovažava jer si uzela epiduralnu? :? 

jedini omalovažavajući komentar je bio "ipak smo u 21st" i on jedini dosta ružnog implicira.


u ostalom se slažem s tobom, vratimo se na temu.

----------


## mamal

> tko tebe omalovažava jer si uzela epiduralnu? :? 
> 
> jedini omalovažavajući komentar je bio "ipak smo u 21st" i on jedini dosta ružnog implicira.


ja ne vidim ništa loše u komentaru da smo u 21 stoljeću. tako ti ne vidiš ništa loše u prethodnim postovima gdje se veliča bol i 'isplatila se bol'...a šta se meni nije isplatilo?

svatko može naći ovdje nešto što ga vrijeđa...
možemo ovako unedogled, a možemo i zakopati ratnu sjekiru i nastaviti u ritmu muzike za ples  :Love:

----------


## sompompilovic

prvu bebu sam rodila u osijeku i tamo u to vrijeme (2006) epiduralna nije bila opcija , mada nisam o tome ni razmisljala...medutim nakon sto su me nafilovali kemikalijama (gel , drip i sve ono sto nijedna rodilja ne zeli) trudovi su bili bolni do te mjere da da mi je netko u tom momentu dao pistolj u ruke , odma bi si pucala u glavu

kad sam drugi put ostala trudna , normalno , bilo me strah..ponajvise zbog tako ruznog iskustva
onda sam se vec bila preselila u svedsku , epiduralna je bila opcija i odmah sam se odlucala za nju

od 15 sati radjanja , ja sam bez epiduralne bila 13...odgadjala sam ju jer mi nije trebala , dalo se izdrzati..medutim kad su dosli s idejom da bi mi morali dati drip..ja se prestravila i rekla ok ak morate al prvo epiduralna..tako je i bilo...

neznam kakva su vasa iskustva s epiduralnom i na koji nacin se daje u hr , ali moje uopce nije bilo lose...
uveli su mi kateter u epiduralni prostor , dobila sam test dozu koja traje 15 minuta , poslje toga me anesteziolog obisao , da vidi jel sve ok , prikacio mi spremnik s anestezijom oko vrata i malo nize regulator doze..u principu kao infuzija , kapa malo pomalo tako da nema straha da prestane djelovati

pravilo je da se epiduralna ne daje prije neg si otvorena 4 centimetra i nakon sto si otvorena 8
meni je djelovala iskljucivo na trudove
pod epiduralnom sam pjeske isla na toalet uz malu pomoc svog dragog jerbo sam se krivila ko gumena malo u podrucju gdje je epiduralna djelovala
kad je dosao izgon , sve sam osjetila kao i bez epiduralne , ali nije bilo straha , panike , bolova , adrenalina koji bi me ometao u koncentriranju na dobar izgon
bebu sam osjetila savrseno kako ide van...
tako da ja definitivno glasam za 
naravno da sve mi to MOZEMO i bez epiduralne...ali kolike ce traume biti ovisno o osobi to neznamo...i najhrabrije na rijecima i forumima su vristale za epiduralnom na porodu
znam ja kolko sam ja jaka , al epiduralna mi je bas super

----------


## BP

meni je epiduralna na prvom porodu bila zakon, nikakvih nuspojava ni prije ni poslje nije bilo, osim sto me oslobodila nesnosnih bolova od dripa.

Nadam se da cu se i drugi put uspjeti izboriti za nju.

----------


## bodo

Meni su epid.nudili ali sam je odbila jer sam željela osjetit porod u potpunosti.Bilo je dugo(13h),bilo je bolno al kad je bilo gotovo bila sam strašno ponosna.
I na drugi porod ću bez epiduralne.
Svatko ima pravo izbora a moj je prirodan porod sa što manje lijekova

----------


## zarrin

mislim da tu nema pravog i krivog odgovora. osobno naravno da sam htjela da sve prođe što prirodnije no nakon što mi je porod krenuo puknućem vodenjaka i trajao 20 sati od čeka 17 sati čestih i jakih trudova bez pomaka u otvaranju, dva puta su me klistirali jer su mi u međuvremenu morali dati i da pojedem nešto a klistiranje između trudova uopće nije ugodno, da bi se izbjegao carski, morala sam dobiti drip i tada sam naravno uzela i epiduralnu. moram reći da ako se ne pretjeruje s dozama, da se osjeti i trud i nagon za tiskanjem pa sam eto tako rodila iz drugog tiskanja nakon sve muke zdravu bebu koja danas ima  8 mj koji je motorički na razvojnom nivou 10 mj.bebe a po kilaži i konstituciji zadovoljio jednogodišnju normu, eto epi je pomogla mami sačuvati snagu za onaj zadnji dio poroda a beba nema nikakvih posljedica. i da, nakon nje za 5 sati sam mogla uz pratnju sestre bez problema do wc-a na nogama i nikakvih nuspojava nije bilo.  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamal

> meni je epiduralna na prvom porodu bila zakon, nikakvih nuspojava ni prije ni poslje nije bilo, osim sto me oslobodila nesnosnih bolova od dripa.
> 
> Nadam se da cu se i drugi put uspjeti izboriti za nju.


i ja se nadam ovome  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

> tko tebe omalovažava jer si uzela epiduralnu? :? 
> 
> jedini omalovažavajući komentar je bio "ipak smo u 21st" i on jedini dosta ružnog implicira.
> 
> 
> u ostalom se slažem s tobom, vratimo se na temu.




Cuda u ovim recenicama.....Ja kao prvo nisam rodila s epi na prvom porodu,nego prirodno uz drip,CTG samo na bok i radjala sam na zadak.Ako mi slucajno ovaj drugi porod potraje,epi je moja i CURE NE USTRUCAVAJTE SE,uzmite epi.Necete biti manje vrijedne zbog toga.Ja sam rodila bez epi,i ako vas boli,ja vam savjetujem uzmite ju.Meni je nisu htjeli dati.A MELANGE savjetujem da studira narodnu medicinu i kad je bude bolila glava,nek to obavi alternativno da ne bi slucajno bila u 21 st.To tako meni zvuci kad o tome citira.S time ne mislim nista lose nego sam samo opisala kako je zvucala njena recenica kad je vec ona moju lijepo okarakterizirala...

lijep pozdrav MELANGE i bez ljutnje,samo smo na forumu  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

> prirodno uz drip



Samo ću se osvrnuti na ovaj dio: ovo što ti opisuješ nije prirodni porod, već vaginalni porod, sa svim svojim "divotama".

Prirodni porod je porod je baš to, porod kojeg "vodi" priroda, a ne liječnici, u njemu nema intervencija i medikamenata.

----------


## BP

ne vidim uopce cemu rasprava koji je pristup odnosno porod "bolji".

Bitno je da svatko dobije onakav porod kakav zeli i da sve prodje super i za bebu i za mamu. Omalovazavati ili "dokazivati" kako netko tko je uzeo epiduralnu nije osjetio svoj porod u punom sjaju i kako to nije u skladu sa "prirodom" je bezveze (znate, evolucija je sastavni dio prirode   :Smile:  ). 
Isto tako naturati epiduralnu nekome tko zeli posve prirodan porod je smijesno.
ovaj topic bi trebao sluziti da se navedu prednosti i mane zena koje su ISKUSILE epiduralnu, a one koje jos o tome razmisljaju da same odvazu.
barem ja tako mislim.

----------


## Cubana

Ključ svega je drip.
Bolovi uz drip su očito strašni te je epi sasvim logičan izbor.
Kad se prestane požurivati porod epiduralna ni neće biti potrebna.

----------


## Kate111

Ja se slazem s vama cure,samo sam se htjela osvrnut na nacin na koji sam je citirana i da nije nimalo ugodno.Meni je sve pet inace i samo da mi je dijete zivo i zdravo! :D

----------


## Ninči

Ja sam na prvom porodu jasno i glasno odbila epi, a prihvatila drip....najveća greška mog života. 

Na ovom porodu planiram odbiti sve osim ako ne bude nužno. A ako bude nužan drip, onda definitivno želim i epi.

----------


## Kate111

Da i sto se tice tog prirodnog,mislila sam dijete na zadak prirodno.Inace je u praksi radjanja djece na zadak da je drip pod obavezno.A zadak bez dripa bi zavrsio carskim,pa zato kazem prirodno,jer zadak ne moze prirodnije.  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> Da i sto se tice tog prirodnog,mislila sam dijete na zadak prirodno.Inace je u praksi radjanja djece na zadak da je drip pod obavezno.A zadak bez dripa bi zavrsio carskim,pa zato kazem prirodno,jer zadak ne moze prirodnije.


Ne vjerujem što čitam. Što je onda bilo prije izuma dripa?

----------


## Kate111

Moja mama i beba radjana na zadak koja umire u njoj.Vrlo cesto prije,bez carskog.Od 7 mj trudnoce mi je mali na zadak,sve sam literature procitala da znam sta me ceka.

----------


## mihim

mozda malo OT... prirodno i bez stresa u nasim rodilistima?????? ja uvijek hvalila vinogradsku, seka mi rodila prije par dana tamo. na pocetku je rekla da ne zeli drip i prokidanje vodenjaka... bili su nakon toga grozni prema njoj... dobila i jedno i drugo, 2 sata nakon poroda plakala od muketak da sam se prepala da nije nesto ok s bebom, uglavnom imala je uzasno iskustvo. ko zna kak cu ja proc.

----------


## Kate111

Cuj,ja cekam drugo i tko zna....bitno mi je da je s bebicom sve ok!

----------


## Fidji

> Moja mama i beba radjana na zadak koja umire u njoj.Vrlo cesto prije,bez carskog.Od 7 mj trudnoce mi je mali na zadak,sve sam literature procitala da znam sta me ceka.


Očigledno čitaš krivu literaturu.

----------


## Fidji

> Kate111 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja mama i beba radjana na zadak koja umire u njoj.Vrlo cesto prije,bez carskog.Od 7 mj trudnoce mi je mali na zadak,sve sam literature procitala da znam sta me ceka.
> 
> 
> Očigledno čitaš krivu literaturu.


Pa jesi probala nešto da se beba okrene?

----------


## uskoromama

Koliko sam shvatila, epiduralna ne spada u intervencije koje će ti gurati i nutkati na porodu, zar ne? Konkretno na sv. Duhu?

Dakle, ako ne želim epiduralnu, nitko me na nju neće nagovarati zar ne?

Ne mislim da je moja odluka da ne uzmem epiduralnu uzvišena i sveta, jednostavno to je ono što mi se *za mene*, sada iz ove perspektive čini ispravnim (isto kao što mi se za mene čini ispravan rooming in, od kojeg me svi odgovaraju iz petnih žila :? ).

Slažem se sa svima da je bitno da žena odabere ono što joj odgovara jer nismo svi isti.

I da, strašno me zanima hoću li kad sve ovo prođe (ja se nadam već za koji dan) i dalje biti sigurna da sam dobro odabrala. 
Nadam se i vjerujem da hoću (a i obečajem da ću vam ovdje doći priznati)  :Grin:

----------


## zarrin

uskoromama, neće ti nitko mudit epid.ako ne želiš pogotovo na sv.duhu jer i ovak imaju problem s nedostatkom katetera, svaka žena mora za sebe odlučiti i to ovisno o situaciji. naravno da je najprirodnije i najbolje ali nije svaki porod isti a u konačnici jedino je bitno da je bebica živa i zdrava. rooming je super stvar(ja rodila na sv.duhu) i ne bi ga mijenjala za ništa i opet bi išla tamo. sretno  :Heart:

----------


## uskoromama

> uskoromama, neće ti nitko mudit epid.ako ne želiš pogotovo na sv.duhu jer i ovak imaju problem s nedostatkom katetera, svaka žena mora za sebe odlučiti i to ovisno o situaciji. naravno da je najprirodnije i najbolje ali nije svaki porod isti a u konačnici jedino je bitno da je bebica živa i zdrava. rooming je super stvar(ja rodila na sv.duhu) i ne bi ga mijenjala za ništa i opet bi išla tamo. sretno


hvala ti zarrin!  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Uskoromama, naravno da te neće napadati da uzmeš epi. Mene su recimo u Merkuru pitali želim li epi kad sam tek došla, ali kad sam odbila nitko je više nije ni spomenuo.

----------


## Kate111

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kate111 prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam ja gledala krivu literaturu niti razgovarala s krivim ljudima.A najvise sam plivala i ronila,ali nije pomoglo.Beba mi je bila malo veca a ja sitna.Samo sto nisam eksplodirala od trbuha.Ginica mi rekla da nema bas puno mjesta da se okrene,tj nimalo.U 7 mj sam izgledala ko da sam lubenicu progutala.

Mislim svako ima svoje misljenje i naravno ako netko zeli ce uzeti epi,a ko ne zeli nece...Pa boze moj to je stvar izbora.Meni nisu dali,ali ako osjetim da mi treba na dr porodu cu uzeti,osim ako budem imala srece i budem mogla na stolcic.
Frendica mi je cijelu trudnocu tupila da je protiv epi,a u radjaoni je pitala za nju....
Sve od zelje do zelje i iskustva do iskustva...  :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


Sorry, ja sam mislila da ti je ova beba na zadak.
Ovdje sam stavila jedan filmić, pa pogledaj da se itekako može i prirodno i to bez epiziotomije do pol noge.

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...001&highlight=

----------


## Fidji

Što se tiče žena koje kao briju na prirodni porod, a onda kukavički traže epiduralnu uvijek se sjetim Lune i njene priče.

Neposredno prije izgona djeteta dolazi do tzv. stanja tranzicije, a njega obilježava nagli porast adrenalina koji priprema tijelo za finalni napor.

Porast adrenalina može izazvati strah, ponekad čak i strah od smrti. Ponekad može, obrnuto izazvati pozitivne reakcije, osjećaj snage i nadmoćnosti.

Često je to trenutak kad žene jednostavno kažu da više na mogu, da će se raspasti, da nek ima daju epiduralnu, droge, bilo što samo da sve stane.

To je znak da se beba samo što nije rodila.  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Ne bih ja traženje epiduralne nazvala kukavičkim. Netko vidi spas u totalno prirodnom porodu, a netko u epiduralnoj. Tako bismo i prirodni porod mogli nazvati kukavičkim naspram poroda sa dripom. Naravno samo karikiram, ali stvarno nekako tužno zvuči nazivati bilo koji rodiljin trenutak slabosti kukavičkim.  :Sad:

----------


## Kate111

Da vidjela sam da si stavila taj filmic tamo na temu zadak,ali ja ga ne mogu otvorit,ne znam zasto... :?

----------


## Fidji

> Da vidjela sam da si stavila taj filmic tamo na temu zadak,ali ja ga ne mogu otvorit,ne znam zasto... :?


Moraš se registirati na youtube.
Sad sam pročitala tvoje koma iskustvo s prvim porodom, ali jednostavno sam morala reagirati na neistinu da se dijete na zadak ne može roditi bez dripa i da je to najprirodnije moguće.
Ova trudnoća ti je prilika da se malo prešaltaš na pozitivniju literaturu. Krasnih preporuka za knjige ima tu na forumu.

----------


## mikka

> Ne bih ja traženje epiduralne nazvala kukavičkim. Netko vidi spas u totalno prirodnom porodu, a netko u epiduralnoj. Tako bismo i prirodni porod mogli nazvati kukavičkim naspram poroda sa dripom. Naravno samo karikiram, ali stvarno nekako tužno zvuči nazivati bilo koji rodiljin trenutak slabosti kukavičkim.


mislim da si krivo shvatila fidji--i ja sam, ali sam 2 puta procitala pa mi je bilo jasnije. kukavicki se odnosilo na stanje u glavi te zene koja rada  :Smile:  , npr. ja sam bila ta koja je brijala na prirodni porod i onda na pola kukavicki trazila epi. dobro, ja sam bila skoro 8 sati na dripu pa hajde  :Grin:  , ali znam koliko sam htjela prirodni porod i kako sam imala sliku u glavi da sam kukavica kad sam pocela vapiti za analgeticima. doduse, kod mene je to bilo dosta prije tranzicije, jer sam jedva jedvice podnosila trudove na dripu. pravu tranziciju na prvom porodu opce nisam ni imala, ili je se ne sjecam. zato mi je drugi porod bio "popravni"  :Grin: , tada sam sve dozivjela i preporodila se  :Saint:

----------


## Kate111

> Kate111 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da vidjela sam da si stavila taj filmic tamo na temu zadak,ali ja ga ne mogu otvorit,ne znam zasto... :?
> 
> 
> Moraš se registirati na youtube.
> Sad sam pročitala tvoje koma iskustvo s prvim porodom, ali jednostavno sam morala reagirati na neistinu da se dijete na zadak ne može roditi bez dripa i da je to najprirodnije moguće.
> Ova trudnoća ti je prilika da se malo prešaltaš na pozitivniju literaturu. Krasnih preporuka za knjige ima tu na forumu.


Nadam se da mi nece trebat i da mi ovaj drugi djecacic nece zadat toliko muka....ali ako opet bude na zadak....
Potrudit cu se jos vise educirat,jer ocito nisam dovoljno i sebe sam odmah osudila...

----------


## Kate111

Prosle god u ovo vrijeme sam radjala....haha mom zlatu je danas rodjendan....a on sad pajki  :Saint:

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne bih ja traženje epiduralne nazvala kukavičkim. Netko vidi spas u totalno prirodnom porodu, a netko u epiduralnoj. Tako bismo i prirodni porod mogli nazvati kukavičkim naspram poroda sa dripom. Naravno samo karikiram, ali stvarno nekako tužno zvuči nazivati bilo koji rodiljin trenutak slabosti kukavičkim. 
> 
> 
> mislim da si krivo shvatila fidji--i ja sam, ali sam 2 puta procitala pa mi je bilo jasnije. kukavicki se odnosilo na stanje u glavi te zene koja rada  , npr. ja sam bila ta koja je brijala na prirodni porod i onda na pola kukavicki trazila epi. dobro, ja sam bila skoro 8 sati na dripu pa hajde  , ali znam koliko sam htjela prirodni porod i kako sam imala sliku u glavi da sam kukavica kad sam pocela vapiti za analgeticima. doduse, kod mene je to bilo dosta prije tranzicije, jer sam jedva jedvice podnosila trudove na dripu. pravu tranziciju na prvom porodu opce nisam ni imala, ili je se ne sjecam. zato mi je drugi porod bio "popravni" , tada sam sve dozivjela i preporodila se


Ma znam, Mikka da F.nije mislila ništa loše. I meni je jednostavno ostala ta misao u glavi kad sam nakon 5 sati na dripu tražila epi i pomislila da sam kukavica. Nisam dobila epi, ali mi je i dalje ostao taj grozan osjećaj kukavičluka. Iako sam svjesna da niti jedan zahtjev rodilje nije kukavički jer žena nije ista osoba u tim trenutcima kad rađa, svejedno me zbog toga obuzme neugodan osjećaj. Još kad to pročitam ovako sa strane od nekoga, dobro da me herc ne strefi  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

ma da, i meni je ostao gorak okus u ustima nakon prvog poroda, jos i sada zalim, iako mi nije tako tesko kako mi je bilo prije nego sam se preporodila na drugom. ali znam da je tu najvise kriva ta rutina, taj pristup trudnoci i porodu kao da je bolest. kad se sjetim trenutka u kojem su mi gurali kateter da se popisam prije izgona muka mi je. dokle je to sve doslo da se kod normalnih zdravih zena i poroda upotrebljava kateter, a jos je gora stvar da je to vecini zena normalno. kakva zalost meni kada citam takve stvari. pogotovo kada znam kako porod moze biti divan, ispunjujuc, ljekovit za duh i tijelo, samo nazalost to se rijetko do nikad dogodi u rodilistu.

----------


## Ninči

Meni je u jednom trenutku stvarno bilo tog ležanja preko glave i ne znajući kako da se izvučem (kasnije sam ustajala bez pitanja  :Grin:  ) pitam ja da odem na wc. A oni meni da će mi kateter staviti. Kako sam imala grozna iskustva sa kateterom još od operacije, glatko sam odbila i rekla da nema šanse da mi ga stave! I kad je poslije poroda sestra čekala u wc-u kraj mene da se pomokrim (a meni u psihi da će me bolit jer sam šivana, a još i sestra mi tu drži svijeću), a ja ne mogu pa ne mogu...i sestra mi nakon 20 minuta kaže da ako se ne pomokrim će mi morati staviti kateter. Eh, kojom brzinom je izletilo iz mene  :Laughing: 

Ma u biti, ja sam sigurna da epiduralnu ne bi ni izmislili da nisu izmislili drip, ležanje i slične nepotrebne intervencije. Epi mi u moru toga nepotrebnog izgleda kao jedina svijetla točka moderne medicine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## princess puffy

> Ma u biti, ja sam sigurna da epiduralnu ne bi ni izmislili da nisu izmislili drip, ležanje i slične nepotrebne intervencije


nije epiduralna izmišljena  radi obezboljenja poroda,
postoje brojne "ozbiljne" indikacije pri kojima se ona primjenjuje

----------


## melange

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma u biti, ja sam sigurna da epiduralnu ne bi ni izmislili da nisu izmislili drip, ležanje i slične nepotrebne intervencije
> 
> 
> nije epiduralna izmišljena  radi obezboljenja poroda,
> postoje brojne "ozbiljne" indikacije pri kojima se ona primjenjuje


daa? koje?

----------


## Ninči

Znam. Htjedoh reći da je ne bi ni sjetili se primjeniti u porodu da nije dripa. Ne bi bilo tolike potrebe za njom.

----------


## princess puffy

znam što si mislila  :Wink:  ,ali eto,zbog drugih..

----------


## melange

ja ne znaam  :Predaja:  a stvarno me zanima.

----------


## princess puffy

velike abdominalne operacije (najčešće ginekološki ili kirurški karcinomi) pogotovo kod hemodinamski nestabilnih bolesnika
terapija boli kod malignoma u terminalnoj fazi

----------


## Kate111

> ma da, i meni je ostao gorak okus u ustima nakon prvog poroda, jos i sada zalim, iako mi nije tako tesko kako mi je bilo prije nego sam se preporodila na drugom. ali znam da je tu najvise kriva ta rutina, taj pristup trudnoci i porodu kao da je bolest. kad se sjetim trenutka u kojem su mi gurali kateter da se popisam prije izgona muka mi je. dokle je to sve doslo da se kod normalnih zdravih zena i poroda upotrebljava kateter, a jos je gora stvar da je to vecini zena normalno. kakva zalost meni kada citam takve stvari. pogotovo kada znam kako porod moze biti divan, ispunjujuc, ljekovit za duh i tijelo, samo nazalost to se rijetko do nikad dogodi u rodilistu.


Istina za kateter i meni je ostao u gorkom sjecanju.Stvarno ne znam koliko mi ga je puta samo stavila...mislila sam da vise nikad necu svrsit,a pecenje i pustanje kad kihnem da i ne spominjem!Tri mjeseca sam se od toga oporavljala,a rez mi je prosao za 2 tj.

----------


## Mordana

proučila sam vaša razmišljanja i komentare na epi. i mislim da ću otići na 
razgovor kod anesteziologa i uplatiti epi. pa ako bude trebalo... ako ju ne iskoristim vraćaju novce, nigdje nisam našla cijenu epi. navodno u mjestu 
gdje ću ja roditi plaća se 1200 kn radnim danom,a ako rodiš za praznik ili noću penje se cijena do 2200 kn. ZANIMA ME KOLIKO STE PLATILE vi koje ste imale epi. na porodu? hvala ali nigdje nisam našla taj podatak.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja ništa. u rijeci besplatno.

----------


## princess puffy

> nisam našla cijenu epi. navodno u mjestu 
> gdje ću ja roditi plaća se 1200 kn radnim danom,a ako rodiš za praznik ili noću penje se cijena do 2200 kn. ZANIMA ME KOLIKO STE PLATILE vi koje ste imale epi. na porodu? hvala ali nigdje nisam našla taj podatak.


ne znam u kojem cijeniku bi trebao biti taj podatak

ako ti je tu informaciju pružio ginekolog,onda ta lova vjerojatno završava u njegovom džepu

anesteziologu rijetko tko i zna ime,a kamoli da je u điru nekakav novac

----------


## Frida

Mordana, na formu nije dozvoljno poticanje mita i korupcije, epiduralna analgezija se u našim rodilištima ne naplaćuje, barem koliko je meni poznato.

----------


## Mordana

*Frida*,  kakvo mito i korupcija???? pa informaciju smo dobili na trudničkom tečaju  svi u grupi jasno i glasno od sestre koja vodi tečaj, epiduralna se plaća, morate dogovorit prije poroda s anesteziologom!
kad sam počela razmišljat o epi. razgovarala sam s jednom kolegicom koja je rodila i Zg uz  epi. te mi je ona rekla da nije ništa platila, tako 
sam došla na forum provjeriti jel se plaća ili ne??

----------


## Mordana

*U Sisku analgezija kao u privatnim rodilištima
Kako su nam u sisačkom rodilištu i potvrdili, analgeziju naplaćuju 1.200 kuna ukoliko se porod događa za redovitog radnog vremena, odnosno 2.200 kuna ukoliko je riječ o dežurstvima. Na pitanje zbog čega naplaćuju nešto što bi trebalo biti besplatno, odgovaraju kako u slučaju analgezije anestezilog mora dolaziti s, obližnje, kirurgije u rodilište, i to ima svoju cijenu?! U drugim je hrvatskim rodilištima, prema nama dostupnim podacima, epiduralna analgezija besplatna, a u privatnim se rodilištima naplaćuje koliko i u državnoj bolnici u Sisku, oko 2.000 kuna.*

MALO SAM IŠLA PROSURFAT PO NETU I EVO ČLANKA KOJI SAM NAŠLA
IZ NOVOG LISTA ( 6 mjesec 2009. godine), mora da su u Sisku anesteziolozi zlatni.

----------


## Ninči

Frida, čini mi se da opomenu trebate dati sisačkom rodilištu, a ne Mordani  :Laughing:  

Stvarno u Lijepoj Našoj svega ima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Cubana

> *U Sisku analgezija kao u privatnim rodilištima
> *


Nije mi jasno kako oni to pravdaju, pokrivaju, izdaju li račun... Ma nevjerojatno.

----------


## Mordana

*Cubana*, neznam pojedinosti, ali otići ću ovaj ili sljedeći tjedan baš da vidim kak su oni to smislili. Nije da ću sigurno koristiti epi. ali me ovaj podatak baš fascinirao.

----------


## Frida

Ako je tako ispričavam se Mordani. 

Iskreno, nisam imala pojma da se igdje naplaćuje epiduralna :/.

----------


## Cubana

> *Cubana*, neznam pojedinosti, ali otići ću ovaj ili sljedeći tjedan baš da vidim kak su oni to smislili. Nije da ću sigurno koristiti epi. ali me ovaj podatak baš fascinirao.


Pitaj hoćeš li dobiti račun na ime da ga možeš priložiti na poreznu prijavu   :Grin:

----------


## Mordana

Razgovarala sam s nekoliko pravnika iz HZZO-a te njihovih liječnika koji rade kao kontrolori. Informacija koju vam dajem je provjerena, za razliku od gore objavljenog članka.

Ukoliko postoje medicinske indikacije (koje utvrđuje liječnik prilikom poroda), troškove epiduralne analgezije refundira HZZO. Ukoliko liječnik smatra da nema potrebe za time i ne želi ugroziti vaše i bebino zdravlje, a vi ipak inzistirate na epiduralnoj - dobit ćete ju uz zaračunate troškove. Moram napomenuti da je procedura ista u svim državnim bolnicama te sisačka nije iznimka. 

Ako je postojala medicinksa indikacija, a vama su ipak zaračunati medicinski troškovi, podnesite zahtjev HZZO-u da vam refundira troškove, potrebno je samo priložiti otpusno pismo ili drugi dokument u kojem je jasno vidljivo da je epiduralna analgezija bila potrebna. 

OVO SAM NAŠLA NA JEDNOM NAŠEM LOKALNOM FORUMU U SISKU, DA LI JE TO ISTINA NEZNAM. *FRIDA*, nemoraš se ispričavat, krivo smo se skužile  :Kiss:

----------


## Cubana

> Ukoliko liječnik smatra da nema potrebe za time i ne želi ugroziti vaše i bebino zdravlje, a vi ipak inzistirate na epiduralnoj - dobit ćete ju uz zaračunate troškove.


Ovo se isto ne bi smjelo događati, naime liječnik je taj koji odlučuje. Nije epiduralna analgezija trajna ili minival pa da se bira i shodno tom naplaćuje.
Ograđujem se od debate o pravu na izbor, samo pobijam ispravnost gore navedenog; to nije razlog za naplatu.

----------


## Ninči

> Iskreno, nisam imala pojma da se igdje naplaćuje epiduralna :/.


Ni ja, ali me više ništa ne može iznenaditi  :Sad:

----------


## Kate111

Stvarno svasta,ovo prvi put cujem.Koliko ja znam to snosi hzzo.
Bas sam se razocarala.  :Sad:  U rijeckoj je koliko znam besplatno...

----------


## mamal

> Ukoliko postoje medicinske indikacije (koje utvrđuje liječnik prilikom poroda), troškove epiduralne analgezije refundira HZZO. Ukoliko liječnik smatra da nema potrebe za time i ne želi ugroziti vaše i bebino zdravlje, a vi ipak inzistirate na epiduralnoj - dobit ćete ju uz zaračunate troškove. Moram napomenuti da je procedura ista u svim državnim bolnicama te sisačka nije iznimka.


Nama je na tečaju predavanje o EPA-i držao glavni anesteziolog. Niti riječi o ikakvoj naplati, ili o ugrožavanju zdravlja bebe i majke, dapače, svi podaci koji si iznešeni govore u korist EPA-e - manje lijekova se koristi pri porodu sa EPA-om (princeza puffy vam to može potvrditi, mada sumnjam jer ju ne voli   :Grin:  - EPA-u...)
Uglavnom, došla sam ujutro, digla dva prsta u zrak, 'znate, ja bih epiduralnu', odgovorili se da nema problema i nakon par sati sam ju dobila, sve ok. 
kakva lova, kakvi bakraći?
pravo svake žene je da ima izbor! da, na račun države!

----------


## princess puffy

tko kaže da ja ne volim epiduralnu     :Razz:  ?
volim,ali ne na sebi

prije desetak godina  se u šibenskoj bolnici naplaćivala epiduralna
novac je išao bolnici,a nešto jako,jako simbolično anesteziololozima
na kojem je to principu funkcioniralo-nemam pojma,
ali ne vjerujem da je bilo nezakonito
ta praksa je ukinuta


mislim da se to radi po principu ako nije u pitanju npr.distocija ili neka druga med.indikacija,onda je u pitanju komoditet majke,pa neka plati
ali,to je moje razmišljanje na glas

----------


## Mordana

pismenim putem sam dobila odgovor od službene osobe bolnice , 
*netočna je informacija da se u drugim Bolnicama u Hrvatskoj epiduralna analgezija ne plaća*.
- eto, a koliko ja vidim niti jedna od vas nije platila.. sad mi ništa nije jasno..

----------


## Kate111

A koliko ja znam trudnicama je u hrvatskoj sve sto je vezano uz trudnocu i porod besplatno...ili se varam?

----------


## argenta

> Niti riječi o ikakvoj naplati, ili o ugrožavanju zdravlja bebe i majke, dapače, svi podaci koji si iznešeni govore u korist EPA-e - manje lijekova se koristi pri porodu sa EPA-om


  :Laughing:   pa neće si valjda raditi anti-propagandu.
a epiduralna je sama po sebi lijek   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BP

u Rijeci se ne placa, barem je ja na prvom porodu nisam platila, a trazila sam je i dobila

----------


## Cubana

> *netočna je informacija da se u drugim Bolnicama u Hrvatskoj epiduralna analgezija ne plaća*.


Naravno. Plaća ju HZZO.

----------


## mamal

> mamal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Niti riječi o ikakvoj naplati, ili o ugrožavanju zdravlja bebe i majke, dapače, svi podaci koji si iznešeni govore u korist EPA-e - manje lijekova se koristi pri porodu sa EPA-om
> 
> 
>    pa neće si valjda raditi anti-propagandu.
> a epiduralna je sama po sebi lijek


da pojasnim, a princess puffy nek to stručno objasni...

*1. drip* se dobiva kao pojačivač trudova, kada se procjeni da majčini trudovi nisu dovoljno jaki da istisne dijete - *U KRVOTOK*

*2.* tijekom poroda dobivaju se još neki *analgetici* za ublažavanje boli - *U KRVOTOK*

3. EPIDURALNA ANALGEZIJA ubrizgava se u područje između kralješka i leđne moždine (epiduralnu zonu), ne znam točno koji je kemijski sastav tekućine koja se ubrizgava, ali ona služi SAMO kao BLOKATOR RECEPTORA BOLI koji mozgu šalju signal da nas boli (laički: boli nas, ali mi to ne znamo). kao takva NE ULAZI U KRVOTOK i NIJE LIJEK!

meni je to logično objašnjenje, a na tečaju se više propagirao prirodni porod i nitko nije branio isključivo svoje stajalište...a mislim da je informacija iz prve ruke, od anesteziologa, vrijednija od naklapanja po hodnicima raznih 'stručnjaka'. a koliko znam, hipokratova zakletva uključuje i prikazivanje istinitih podataka...

----------


## argenta

> 3. EPIDURALNA ANALGEZIJA ... NE ULAZI U KRVOTOK i NIJE LIJEK!


Ne kužim, što su lijekovi samo ono što ide u krvotok?
Kako se onda nazivaju razne masti i kapi (npr. za oči ili uši) koji ne idu u krvotok?
(Samo me zanima, sorry na ot)

----------


## mamal

> mamal prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 3. EPIDURALNA ANALGEZIJA ... NE ULAZI U KRVOTOK i NIJE LIJEK!
> 
> 
> Ne kužim, što su lijekovi samo ono što ide u krvotok?
> Kako se onda nazivaju razne masti i kapi (npr. za oči ili uši) koji ne idu u krvotok?
> (Samo me zanima, sorry na ot)


masti i kapi se ne koriste pri porodu, a da se i koriste nemaju nikakvog utjecaja na bebin krvotok, kao npr. drip i drugi analgetici.

koliko ja shvaćam zagovaratelje prirodnog poroda ili poroda kod kuće, sve je to zato da beba dobije što manje 'lijekova' , tj. da joj što manje toga uđe u krvotok (pored ostalih eventualnih prednosti). 
mislim da je važno znati da porod sa EPA-om to isključuje...EPA je dakle, tekućina koja se ubrizgava u epiduralnu zonu, a ne u žilu...u tom smislu je gore navedeno...

----------


## lily24ri

evo ja sam neplanski morala dobit epiduralnu jer nisam imala trudove nešto malo nisam se otvarala tako da su mi preporučili epiduralnu pa ako se neotvorim i moram na carski da na carskom budem budna tako je i bilo otvorila se 6 cm i dalje ništa i u 19h pošalju me nacarski na kojem sam bila budna i ništa nisam osjetila i 16 u 20h sam dobila divnog dečka zove se ivica i juče smo došli kuči sad kad budem drugo djete razmišljam da bi tražila epiduralnu jer zašto da se pati žena ako joj nešto može ublažit bol

----------


## argenta

Ja sam, evo, friško s radionice Andree Robertson i ona tvrdi da epiduralna _dolazi_ do bebe, mada ne odmah nego kroz nekih 30-45 minuta. A uz to, ne preporuča je ni zato što ona utječe na gubitak tonusa mišića zdjeličnog dna koji inače (kad su napeti) imaju aktivnu ulogu u provođenju bebine glave kroz porođajni kanal. Ako im se tonus izgubi, više ne mogu usmjeravati glavicu u pravom smjeru pa su učestalija dovršavanja porođaja vakuumom ili forcepsom. Osim toga, uz epiduralnu je kretanje ograničeno, što također produljava porođaj.

*lily24ri* Što se boli tiče, postoje mnogi načini na koji se s njom može nositi a koji ni na koji način ne mogu naštetiti već, dapače, pomažu porođaju: topli tuševi, masaže, slobodno kretanje, odrađivanje trudova na lopti, meditacija, disanje, trbušni ples... Doduše, tu dolazimo do problema naših bolnica, ali to je tema za drugu diskusiju.

----------


## kole

> evo, mogu reći ja, zagovornica prirodnog poroda , kada mislim da epid. može biti korisna.
> ako je žena na dripu i na leđima (plus ako joj je ozračje u kojem rađa stvorilo strah i nesigurnost),
>  tada je moguće da će joj trudovi i porod biti jednostavno preintenzivni, prebolni.
> i  moguće je da to sve i zakoči porod.
> epid. tad može olakšati.
> ali i ne mora, nema garancije.
> kako reče Andrea Robertson (isto zagovornica prirodnog poroda i edukatorica na području poroda, ali puno poznatija od mene    ), 
> epiduralna zbog upotrebe dripa nekad jednostavno postane nužna.
> 
> ...


 Meni su nazalost posle 20 i nesto sati ipak morali dati, naravno da sam bila na dripu na ledjima, to ovde inace nije nikako praksa ali S. je mnogo kasnio.... tako da je meni pomogla moze se reci jer sam posle nekoliko sati od dobijanja epid. rodila. Sad kad razmisljam o tome ipak mi je zao sto sam pristala ali opet posle toliko sati bolova ja vise nisam bila pri sebi. Zao mi je sto izgon nisam osetila bas kako treba ali sam prosla bar bez rezanja.
Glasala sam naravno protiv, i iskreno se nadam da ova mala smizlla nece resiti da kampuje predugo kao brat....
A inace sam u Nizozemskoj  :Smile:

----------


## Mellyca

I ja sam cijelo vrijeme prije poroda govorila da ne zelim epiduralnu, da zelim sve prirodno. No kad su poceli oni pravi bolovi bolovi sam ju bila zatrazila (kukavica sam,znam  :Embarassed:  ), no kako sam vec bila otvorena nekih7-8 cm, dok ja nju dobijem, pa dok to pocne djelovat ja sam mogla i rodit, tako da sam na kraju ipak odlucila da cu rodit bez nje.
Bio mi je jako dug i bolan porod (mislim, vjerovatno je svakome bolan), ali ipak sam upjela bez epi i sad mi je drago da jesam. Naravno, olakotne okolnosti su bile sto sam rodila u Austriji, gdje mi je babica skoro cijelo vrijeme masirala kriza, sto sam vecinu vremena provela u kadi (tako da sam prosla bez pucanja i rezanj  :D ), te sto su me pustale da si zauzimam polozaj koji meni odgovara, jer da sam kojim slucajem morala biti u lezecem polozaju mislim da bih pukla, ovako sam bila malo na boku malo na koljenima, i na kraju rodila na stolcicu. Tako da se i to sve moze uzeti kao nekakva sredstva za ublazavanje boli.
Za drugi porod isto namjeravam bez epiduralne, jer se nadam ipak nesto manje bolnom porodu nego sto je bio ovaj prvi...

----------


## cokolada_83

ja sam i prije prvog i pruje drugog poroda ostavila sebi mogucnost da dobijem epi.Na prvpm porodu sam je dobila ali i uz nju smo se i malac i ja namucili samo tako.Nisam imala nikakve posljedice niti komplikacije.Uglavnom su mi rekli da to najvise zavisi od strucnosti anesteziologa i da onaj koji daje epiduralnu mora biti obucen bas za nju.Na drgom porodu je sve islo tako brzo i lagano da nije ni trebala.Planiram rodit jos jednom i opet ako bude trebalo uzet cu epi ako ne jos bolje.Ja sam svoju djecu rodila u Austriji i nisam sam ja odlucila o tome treba li mi epi vec i babica.Svaki porod je prica za sebe i kada krene tek onda se vidi treba li ili ne.

----------


## sweety

Pitaću ovdje. 

Hebiga, ne znam.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Da li pod epiduralnom osjećate noge, ili ne kao kod spinalne?

----------


## mamal

> Pitaću ovdje. 
> 
> Hebiga, ne znam.  
> Da li pod epiduralnom osjećate noge, ili ne kao kod spinalne?


da, a negdje ti daji u da hodaš, uz nečiju pomoć....

----------


## Cruella

Ne osjecas noge i nista od stomaka do dolje. Lezis svo vrijeme, na bokovima i ledjima, i prikacena je infuzija i katetar

----------


## mamal

> Ne osjecas noge i nista od stomaka do dolje. Lezis svo vrijeme, na bokovima i ledjima, i prikacena je infuzija i katetar


ti govoriš za spinalnu, a kod epiduralne to nije slučaj...

----------


## Cruella

Ne nego za epiduralnu. BArem je tako kod mene bilo i kod cura koje su  dobijale epiduralnu analgeziju u CG

----------


## blala

> Pitaću ovdje. 
> 
> Hebiga, ne znam.  
> Da li pod epiduralnom osjećate noge, ili ne kao kod spinalne?


osjećaš. i kako je netko napisao, možeš se kretati uz nečiju pomoć.


iako sam već pisala - ponavljam opet - na epiduralnu ne bih pristala više nikad. ni mrtva.
nakon 24 sata svojih, prirodnih trudova, nakon odbijanja bilo kakvih lijekova (htjela sam potpuno prirodan porod, doktori su bili apsolutno za, budući da i sama bolnica zagovara prirodan porod) , ja i dalje otvorena samo 4 prsta a trudovi su na svaku minutu. i daju mi da biram između epiduralne i carskog (prema riječima doktora vrlo velika je vjerojatnost da ću završiti na carskom jer nisam oka sklopila skoro 2 dana a od toga jedan cijeli imam trudove i već sam sad na izmaku snaga, što je istina) . ja birram epiduralnu. ukratko - anesteziologinja ju krivo ubrizgava, probijaju ovojnicu, rezultat toga je ležanje dodatnih 7 dana u bolnici u šok sobi, strogo mirovanje, gomile i gomile infuzije i lijekova svaki dan. posljedice osjećam dan danas. migrene, glavobolje, trzajevi...
kajem li se ? duboko u sebi, 15 mjeseci kasnije - još uvijek se pitam jesam li mogla izdržati i zašto nisam. i žao mi je. s druge strane, ne znam kako bi to utjecalo na dijete, koje je, Bogu hvala - živo i zdravo.
a valjda to tako ide, krenulo je super, došla sam s planom poroda u bolnicu i sve se odvijalo prema planu. mislila sam kao ću imati baš onakav porod kakv sam htjela... a kad tamo, u sekundi se sve okrenulo...

----------


## princess puffy

> i daju mi da biram između epiduralne i carskog (prema riječima doktora vrlo velika je vjerojatnost da ću završiti na carskom jer nisam oka sklopila skoro 2 dana a od toga jedan cijeli imam trudove i već sam sad na izmaku snaga, što je istina) .
> 
>  ukratko - anesteziologinja ju krivo ubrizgava, probijaju ovojnicu



onaj tko ti je dao da biraš između epiduralne i SC (neću komentirati ovaj izbor ali analogija je otprilike kao da te frizer pita hoće li ti osušiti kosu fenom ili je ošišati skroz); onda je njegova dužnost bila da ti objasni prednosti i komplikacije obezboljavanja poroda

anesteziolog ti je probio ovojnicu dure mater i to je najčešća komplikacija tog invazivnog postupka i u Hrvatskoj i Bangladešu i USA;
udaljenosti između ta dva prostora je oko 2mm,pa nije ni čudo da je to najčešća komplikacija
dovoljno je da se trudnica malo trgne (npr.kada joj trud dolazi) i eto problema,ali i kod drugih zahvata to je i dalje u vrhu komplikacija

ne sviđa mi se ton kojim si sve to opisala,jer je ipak očito da si bila uskraćena za neke elementarne informacije 

a ako još uvijek imaš tegobe u smislu glavobolja može se napraviti "epiduralna zakrpa"-učinkovitost je gotovo 100%
trzajevi koje spominješ nemaju veze s ovim što ti se dogodilo

----------


## sweety

> ... daju mi da biram između epiduralne i carskog (prema riječima doktora vrlo velika je vjerojatnost da ću završiti na carskom jer nisam oka sklopila skoro 2 dana a od toga jedan cijeli imam trudove i već sam sad na izmaku snaga, što je istina) ....



Čudo.   :Rolling Eyes:   Dati osobi u takvom stanju da bilo što odlučuje.
Svejedno, pitanje da li bi bolje prošla na carskom.
Spinalnu ti je ponudio iz razloga što kad je kateter montiran, uvjek može pojačat dozu, ako treba carski.
Za carski te svejedno bodu (spinalno) i možeš imat komplikaciju. Ovako barem nisi rezana, ne trebaš se kajati, ako je beba u redu, onda je sve dobro.   :Heart:

----------


## blala

> blala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> i daju mi da biram između epiduralne i carskog (prema riječima doktora vrlo velika je vjerojatnost da ću završiti na carskom jer nisam oka sklopila skoro 2 dana a od toga jedan cijeli imam trudove i već sam sad na izmaku snaga, što je istina) .
> 
>  ukratko - anesteziologinja ju krivo ubrizgava, probijaju ovojnicu
> 
> 
> ...


vrlo dobro sam bila informirana i prije samog poroda, rodila sam u austriji, u bolnici gdje se apsolutno poštovala moja volja. u toj istoj bolnici sam se i informirala prije poroda. 
stvar je u tome da sam htjela prirodan porod, carski nisam htjela nikako, osim ako je u pitanju bebin život. zato epiduralna.

blood patch sam imala, dva dana nakon epiduralne. stanje se poboljšalo, ali ne skroz.
da, trzajevi imaju veze s tim, što je potvrdila i anesteziologinja koja mi je radila blood patch   :Smile:

----------


## princess puffy

> da, trzajevi imaju veze s tim, što je potvrdila i anesteziologinja koja mi je radila blood patch


i što ti je rekla čega su oni posljedica?
kako se zove ta komplikacija (slutim da ti nije isti anesteziolog radio epiduralnu i blood patch)?

----------


## nensiiifly

ja glasam ZA!  :Very Happy:  prvi porod mi je bio strašno traumatičan.....kad je došlo vrijeme za drugi nisam zeljela cekati......da vidim hoce li se povijest ponoviti...pa sam trazila epiduralnu...i dobila je :Very Happy:  !!! ubod....je bio bezbolan...porod takoder.....postporodajno vrijeme.....savrseno...odmah sam bila na nogama...bez ikakvih bolova...bez komplikacija! znaci  :Yes:  epi!!!!

----------

